# «« When Will Park Hours For _____ Be Posted?



## CanadianGuy

Park Hours for:

January  - posted in July (year previous)

February - posted in August (year previous)

March - posted in September (year previous)

April - posted in October (year previous)

May - posted in November (year previous)

June - posted in December (year previous)

July - posted in January

August - posted in February

September - posted in March 

October - posted in April 

November - posted in May 

December - posted in June

 
Basically the park hours are now being posted 180 days or so ahead .. roughly in line with the ADR (Dining Reservation) 180 day policy.

For Park Hours

*Here on the DIS at.. *
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours.htm

You can view park hours for your trip by entering your dates on the Disney World Website HERE

"Month at a Glance" park hours are also available at the Disney World Website. Hover over the "Plan" tab and select the park you're interested in. Then just change the month and click on the day for details.  Some parades and fireworks times are NOT updated here yet.

*Q: Can I go by last years hours for my month?  Will they be roughly the same?*

In this current economical environment - probably not wise to do that.  Park hours are varying wildly from last year and you are better off to wait until your hours are posted.


----------



## Robo

Thread with links to a new WDW Calendar that MIGHT be *working* (mostly.) >

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2080364







.


----------



## Tony NY

tks for the up date but I cant wait till march LOL I want to start planing my trip now


----------



## ammeador2

Do you know when they will be posting the dates for MNSSHP? I know that in past it has been april/may but with the economy I didn't know if they announce them that early or make us wait?!


----------



## squiint

Are the lists in this forum accurate?


----------



## kidrericha

Yeah, but what if you're trip spills into the next month. For example, my trip runs from Aug. 29th thru Sept. 7th and we can start making our our ADR's on 5/31. Sure, I'll have park hours for the first three days, but what about after that? I realize that it's only a matter of waiting until the next day for the September park hours, but from everything I read that's like an eternity when booking ADR's.

When I called the lady I spoke with explained that the y have no control over when the park hours are released. She did not even want to admit on a personal level that it was kind of silly. All she kept doing was pushing the parkhopper option on me (which I already have). But seriously, who the heck wants to parkhop just for an ADR?

It's like they are systematically trying to make planning your trip as difficult an endeavor as possible.


----------



## jmlipari

OMG!  I have been stressing over the same exact issue.  And I mean same!  We are going from Aug 29th to Sept 3rd!  So happy someone else can sympathize, if I told anyone else they would tell me, so you have to wait a day.  But I might need to change everything all around at the last minute if the hours are not what I expect- and it takes time.


----------



## bobaloo000

I've got the same problem with similiar dates. We're going  from 8/22 to 9/5. Why must they make everything so difficult.


----------



## kidrericha

I emailed my complaint to Disney World. We'll see what that yields. I would urge you do the same - the more squeaky wheels, the better.


----------



## Daddee

Do the hours posted include the EMH?
or do I add 3 hours to the closing time?


----------



## jlearn

MNSSHP Info

2009 Dates Announced! 
September 4, 11, 15, 18, 22, 25, 29

October 1, 2, 6, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29, 31

November 1

Tickets for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party on sale May 1, 2009!


----------



## Eventer98

I'm disappointed that July hours aren't listed yet..I make our ADRs for 6/28-7/6 tomorrow.  Most of my days are in July.  I am going to have to wing EMH based on June's.


----------



## swimgirl1425

ya i am having the same problem


----------



## nicolepdonnelly

Agreed Eventer98, we are staying 6/29-7/6 and have the same problem.  I've been watching the website daily in hopes they post July park times.  
I usually go with EMH at the evening times, but we will just try something different this time.  I can't see going to another park for our ADR's in the heat and crowds of summer!


----------



## Eventer98

nicolepdonnelly said:


> Agreed Eventer98, we are staying 6/29-7/6 and have the same problem.  I've been watching the website daily in hopes they post July park times.
> I usually go with EMH at the evening times, but we will just try something different this time.  I can't see going to another park for our ADR's in the heat and crowds of summer!



I kinda feel it's a blessing in disguise since I think the parks will be swamped twds the end of our trip/4th of July weekend.  The plan right now is to avoid the parks during EMH.


----------



## nicolepdonnelly

i know i have mixed feelings about it too, but i still want to know.


----------



## Eventer98

nicolepdonnelly said:


> i know i have mixed feelings about it too, but i still want to know.



I just noticed we are from the same area...I am in Greece.  How about you?


----------



## kidrericha

Below is the response I received from Walt Disney World in regard to my query. I still can't quite grasp why they would subject a portion of thrir guests to this inconvenience:

_Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World Resort.

Nick, we appreciate your concern, however, this policy is no different 
than when we were booking 180 days in advance.
Guests who over-lap months, but either wait until that new calendar 
comes out, or try to work around the dining without the hours. It is 
probably a good idea to try to reserve something in advance and then 
when the hours do come out, try to change any reservations as quickly as possible. We appreciate your patience and understanding.

We look forward to your visit.

If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact 
us.

Sincerely,

Lainie Weidner
WDW Online Communications_


----------



## disneyobessed

I was hoping Julys hours would be posted today...  no such luck.  Maby tomorrow.  I think tomorrow is the 90 mark for July 1.   This way I can really start my compulsive planning.


----------



## reagan75

I was so excited to wake up and see July hours but nada today!


----------



## cathie1327

Is there a place where EMH's are posted? That way I can somewhat decide which parks we are going to on what day and have a rough idea of the adr's I will want to make....(BTW, we are going on Sep 11-22. so excited! )


----------



## disneyobessed

STILL NO JULY HOURS AND TODAY IS 90DAYS OUT /JULY 1!


----------



## floridianer

Try this page...

Seems like they are a little quicker 

disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdwi/en_CA/calendar/parkhours/calendarHome?id=MKCalendarParkHoursMonthlyViewPage&date=20090701


----------



## kidrericha

disneyobessed said:


> STILL NO JULY HOURS AND TODAY IS 90DAYS OUT /JULY 1!


It appears they have since updated the site. They have hours posted through July 30th.

I wonder why they leave off the last day of the month. They did that for June, too.


----------



## sabrecmc

For some reason, I can't get EPCOT's hours for July to show up yet.  Just me?


----------



## floridianer

No, me too...

PLUS I can´t see which EMH are in each park...
Says just EMH...


----------



## DWFan4Life

I think July hours is up now, just try to search other threads because I just read it earlier.


----------



## Trep72

IMHO, if WDW posts a special for a certain date range, then they should post the park hours for those same dates.  It seems ridiculous to make people wait until almost the last minute to plan for ADR's and EMH's.

Just my three cents worth.


----------



## kennythepirate

kidrericha said:


> Below is the response I received from Walt Disney World in regard to my query. I still can't quite grasp why they would subject a portion of thrir guests to this inconvenience:
> 
> _Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World Resort.
> 
> Nick, we appreciate your concern, however, this policy is no different
> than when we were booking 180 days in advance.
> Guests who over-lap months, but either wait until that new calendar
> comes out, or try to work around the dining without the hours. It is
> probably a good idea to try to reserve something in advance and then
> when the hours do come out, try to change any reservations as quickly as possible. We appreciate your patience and understanding.
> 
> We look forward to your visit.
> 
> If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact
> us.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Lainie Weidner
> WDW Online Communications_



"It's always been done that way!" Is not a good business model.  No great business has been successful doing the same thing, especially if it isn't to the guest's benefit.  How hard would it be to announce the EMH parks 120 days out?  That way you guests that are at the end of one month and beginning of the next won't be inconvenienced.


----------



## Bubba the Disney fan

Anyone know when August will be posted?


----------



## traylorc

I really thought the August hours would have been posted by now....


----------



## mickeymommy3

I second that, anxiously awaiting August hours.


----------



## Kim1964

For an uber-planner like myself, delaying the release of the park hours has taken a lot of the fun out of planning.


----------



## touy_story_man

i am also waiting for the august hours


----------



## amandals2007

this is stupid they should be up by now...


----------



## tlcdoula

Im getting worried about when the September hours will be released.  We are there from August 29th - Sept 7th and was hoping to have some sort of plan for the first couple days of our trip done so I could relax a little.. 

I feel for you all that need to have your ADRs in now... seems so unfair.. 

tlc


----------



## luckymum22

Has anyone called Disney to ask about when the hours will be posted?  For the first time, we did not get park hopping and it is important to plan our days around the events we need to see on specific days - like Fantasmic! and also to plan our dining.  We are still 107 days out but I really wish I could start planning!  
I would be on the phone if my 90 day mark was closer -how are they going to handle this one for those folks arriving 90 days from now and aren't sure which park to do because the hours aren't up!?!  I can't even see how Disney could make this better for them.
Please post if you have called-I'd love to know what they said!


----------



## Tomh

This certainly is frustrating.  We arrive in Disney on Aug 23, and will be staying through Setp 5.  For us, that means that our 90 day window for the Sept dates opens up in the end of May, but Sept hours won't be posted until sometime in the beginning of June, so we're going to have to guess at park hours for those Sept days, and hope we get it close enough to not screw up our ADR's too badly.  I HATE waiting


----------



## becca-becca

Our 90 window was yesterday. I had to go ahead and pick restaurants. I will change them if I need to. I wish they would get them out. I am trying to decide if I want to buy a park hopper.


----------



## amandals2007

well another thread is also waiting for august hours, 

www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2156457

and on this thread someone posted a e-mail for Disney communications. This person i believe called the dining reservation center and talked to someone about how they use the hours to book...and the Disney person completely agreed with her issue and gave her a e-mail address to contact customer service at and a lot of us have already e-mailed them. the e-mail address is:

wdw . guest . communications @ disneyworld . com

sorry i separated it because this site doesn't like when i just put it in all together. 

the more people e-mail the stronger our concern will be heard.


----------



## kaymom

Me too.   Someone on another site said they weren't going to be out for 2 more weeks.  Here's hoping they come out soon.


----------



## lilmis1107

This is rediculous!  I would really like to be able to start planning, like which shows I'm going to, ADR's, what park I want to go to on which day.....etc..........
I am SOOOO frustrated! I check everyday, at least 2 or 3 times a day! 
Our dates are August 28th - Sept. 3rd. Will they have park hours for Sept. when I call and make ADR's on May 30th?  
This is beginning to take the fun out of planning!


----------



## kaymom

amandals2007 said:


> well another thread is also waiting for august hours,
> 
> www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2156457
> 
> and on this thread someone posted a e-mail for Disney communications. This person i believe called the dining reservation center and talked to someone about how they use the hours to book...and the Disney person completely agreed with her issue and gave her a e-mail address to contact customer service at and a lot of us have already e-mailed them. the e-mail address is:
> 
> wdw . guest . communications @ disneyworld . com
> 
> sorry i separated it because this site doesn't like when i just put it in all together.
> 
> the more people e-mail the stronger our concern will be heard.



Just sent off my own email.  I called this morning and of course the standard answer is that they come out 90 days prior.  But it is 90 days prior!!


----------



## sarahfitz

I have to make my ADRs for my upcoming Honeymoon in August! I can't plan anything because I need to know the Magic Hours for the week....Grrrrr


----------



## JGoin

AUGUST HOURS ARE UP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meishanoel

August Park Hours are up on the Disney website!!!!!


----------



## simonkodousek

Yay!!!


----------



## matt1174

I just checked the WDW website and the hours for August were posted, but only through the 29th.


----------



## becca-becca

Are they gone now? Is this an evil trick? They had nothing when I set 08-01-09 as the first day of the 10. 

Are you going to disneyworld.com and picking park hours and then inputing your date? Maybe I am doing something wrong.


----------



## tlcdoula

Try this link http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...alendarParkHoursMonthlyViewPage&date=20090801

tlc


----------



## BJMG

I see that the August hours were posted today. Does anyone know when the Fireworks & Parade Schedule will be available?  We are trying to plan our trip for August and trying to schedule meals and parks accordingly.

Thanks,


----------



## belle&sebastiansmom

BJMG said:


> I see that the August hours were posted today. Does anyone know when the Fireworks & Parade Schedule will be available?



And does anyone know where it is listed as to whether it is the morning extra magic hours or evening?  When I click on the EMH link it only goes through July, I'm looking for August.


----------



## kidrericha

On Disney's site, it only shows park hours through August 29th, but DIS is listing park hours for the 30th and 31st. Does anyone know what they are basing that on?


----------



## juda

Awesome thanks a lot


----------



## cah5525

thanks


----------



## Mick00

kidrericha said:


> On Disney's site, it only shows park hours through August 29th, but DIS is listing park hours for the 30th and 31st. Does anyone know what they are basing that on?



I noticed that too but the hours for the 30th and 31st are also posted on TGM and they are the same as on the DIS so i presume they arfe accurate.


----------



## Trep72

Who wants to lay odds that the hours for September will be delayed as well??


----------



## JoeyAnyc

Guess I'll have to be patient to find out the Magic Hours for Dec 09???


----------



## Trep72

JoeyAnyc said:


> Guess I'll have to be patient to find out the Magic Hours for Dec 09???



LOL....yeah....you MIGHT find out in November.


----------



## ammeador2

Trep72 said:


> Who wants to lay odds that the hours for September will be delayed as well??


 

hehe...that is my guess for October as well...I am just so impatient when it comes to this!


----------



## TheMightyOb

Seriously, they're making it pretty challenging to plan this out for me...

I'm a first time for petes sakes!!!  Show me some mercy!!!!


----------



## Shogo

90 Day limit for making reservations for my trip in early September has arrived.  It is extremely difficult to make restaurant reservations when you are unsure what days you expect to be in each park.

Time to post the September hours!


----------



## jmlipari

September hours are posted on disneys website.


----------



## trplnr

the calender is still blank at 4:17 pm ET


----------



## Trep72

Provide a link please.  As of 4:22pm, central time, there are no hours posted.



jmlipari said:


> September hours are posted on disneys website.


----------



## Flametamr

I just looked and its still blank. Where are you seeing September hours posted ?


----------



## Trep72

Below is the link that was posted when the August hours were announced.  I thought I'd post it again to make it easier for people to go look.

As of this post, the September hours still had not been posted.  

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...s/index?id=MKCalendarParkHoursMonthlyViewPage


----------



## Tinkerbelle92306

I can't wait for september hours to be posted.  I'm just glad my 90 day mark isn't until June 24th to make my dinner reservations, but I feel bad for those who 90 day mark is at the beginning of the month.


----------



## TheMightyOb

Seriously, all I need to know is what night Fantasmic will be on and I should be in business...

I'm considering complaining when I talk to the customer service group...is it even worth trying?


----------



## DuffGT06

This is absurd, today is 90 days out from September 1 and STILL nothing posted. 

They have the month of September up at the individual parks lists, but no hours!


----------



## Matt'nMeg'sMom

SEPTEMBER 2009 IS POSTED.
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/sep09.cfm?requesttimeout=1000


----------



## Starfish106

Plus the one that is floating around from the Disney TA's and there are some time discrepencies between the two.

here is the link to the pdf file on the US TA site that has sept hours

http://www.disneytravelagents.com/St...endar_Sept.pdf




Case # 1

MK on Sunday Sept 13, this link has the time 9 am to 9 pm. The thread that has the link from the Disney Travel Agents has it for 9 am to 8 pm. Also the Disney Travel Agent link has  'none' for Spectromagic hours on 9/13 where the DISboard link has it for 8 pm.

Also this link has no EMH's listed from  9/6 to 9/26 for any parks. 

It doesn't say proposed on the DIS board times so I am confused 

I have some time for my ADR's but I don't want to go on the wrong times. Can anyone shed some light on the discrepencies?


----------



## DuffGT06

Sorry if this is a repeat question, but why do the hours appear on the other sites before Disney officially posts them?  Are these other sites reliable?


----------



## jcarwash

Starfish106 said:


> Plus the one that is floating around from the Disney TA's and there are some time discrepencies between the two.



I bet the wdwinfo sept 09 hours are being started. I am guessing that because they have not yet added a link for Sept 09 to their main hours page.

If it's started but not finished, that would explain why no EMH are marked yet.


----------



## Blaze768

I could not get the link to the Disney TA sight to work  I have already made my ADR's for the end of our trip (Aug 30- Sept 4) but if the park hours from the DIS link are right I'll have to try and juggle some around.  I wish that they would hurry up and post the official hours.  So frustrating!!  The woman I spoke to at Disney Dining today was shocked that they weren't up yet but had no answers for me.  Sorry had to vent!


----------



## Trep72

Yeah, I couldn't get the TA site link to work either.

For August, the hours were posted on the Disney site first, then wdwinfo.com had them a day or two later.



Blaze768 said:


> I could not get the link to the Disney TA sight to work  I have already made my ADR's for the end of our trip (Aug 30- Sept 4) but if the park hours from the DIS link are right I'll have to try and juggle some around.  I wish that they would hurry up and post the official hours.  So frustrating!!  The woman I spoke to at Disney Dining today was shocked that they weren't up yet but had no answers for me.  Sorry had to vent!


----------



## Trishtack

The DIS hours are not accurate per our travel agent with Small World Vacations. The TA site has the correct hours that were posted by Disney.


----------



## Trep72

Unfortunately, the link to that TA site is not working.  



Trishtack said:


> The DIS hours are not accurate per our travel agent with Small World Vacations. The TA site has the correct hours that were posted by Disney.


----------



## lfwhipp

Trep72 said:


> Unfortunately, the link to that TA site is not working.



 whew i am glad i saved the PDF


----------



## goff1029

This is so frusterating. Anyway someone can email me the pdf at goff1029@yahoo.com? Thanks so much


----------



## Chevyscool

The official Disney site has now posted Sept. hours, here's the link...

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...alendarParkHoursMonthlyViewPage&date=20090901

It's off the Canadian Disney site and not everything's posted, but it's a start.


----------



## jcarwash

The US site at disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars has posted the expected 10am-5pm hours for the two water parks. Doesn't really help all that much, but at least they are starting to work on posting the September hours on the US site.


----------



## Blaze768

Chevyscool said:


> The official Disney site has now posted Sept. hours, here's the link...
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...alendarParkHoursMonthlyViewPage&date=20090901
> 
> It's off the Canadian Disney site and not everything's posted, but it's a start.



Thanks for posting the link.  It only had hours for the Magic Kingdom and World Showcase though and after looking at them for a while and trying to get back to Magic Kingdom it stopped working Hopefully it means the hours will be up on the US site today.  It is definitely very annoying!!


----------



## Trep72

When it was originally posted last night, the link worked.  Earlier this morning it was a little shotty, but seems to be working for me now.

I did some comparison and can confirm that the hours in the TA file that was mentioned earlier are the same hours that are listed in the CA site link.



Blaze768 said:


> Thanks for posting the link.  It only had hours for the Magic Kingdom and World Showcase though and after looking at them for a while and trying to get back to Magic Kingdom it stopped working Hopefully it means the hours will be up on the US site today.  It is definitely very annoying!!


----------



## Blaze768

Okay, just got of the phone with Disney Information.  The woman I spoke with said that they just received the hours from the parks yesterday and that they should be posted on the US website today or tomorrow.  I don't know how true that is but she was able to give me the hours for our trip


----------



## ajcolorado

You have to be able to log into the TA site to get the information.   There are some differences (primarily in EMH dates)  between the TA schedule and the info on wdwinfo.  I don't know which one tends to be more reliable.  Here's the Magic Kingdom hours as posted on the travel agent site:

*Operating Hours Information
September 1-30, 2009*

*Magic Kingdom*
*Dates  - Operating Hours - SpectroMagic - Wishes*
September 1-2 9am  9pm None 9pm
September 3 9am  10pm 9pm 10pm
September 4 9am  7pm None None
September 5 9am  10pm 9pm 10pm
September 6 9am  9pm None 9pm
September 7 9am  10pm 9pm 10pm
September 8-9 9am  9pm None 9pm
September 10 9am  10pm 9pm 10pm
September 11 9am  7pm None None
September 12 9am - 10pm 9pm 10pm
September 13 9am  8pm None 8pm
September 14 9am  9pm 8pm 9pm
September 15 9am  7pm None None
September 16 9am  8pm None 8pm
September 17 9am  9pm 8pm 9pm
September 18 9am  7pm None None
September 19 9am  9pm 8pm 9pm
September 20 9am  8pm None 8pm
September 21 9am  9pm 8pm 9pm
September 22 9am  7pm None None
September 23 9am  8pm None 8pm
September 24 9am  9pm 8pm 9pm
September 25 9am  7pm None None
September 26 9am  10pm 8pm 9pm
September 27 9am  8pm None 8pm
September 28 9am  9pm None 9pm
September 29 9am  7pm None None
September 30 9am  9pm None 9pm

*Dates - Parades  - Operating Hours*
September 1-30 Celebrate A Dream Come True 3pm

*Extra Magic Mornings*
September 3, 10, 17, 24

*Extra Magic Evenings*
September 6, 13, 20, 27


----------



## ajcolorado

*Operating Hours Information
September 1-30, 2009*

*Disneys Hollywood Studios
Dates /Operating Hours /Fantasmic*
September 1-2 9am  7pm None
September 3 9am  8:30pm 8:30pm
September 4-5 9am  7pm None
September 6 9am  8:30pm 8:30pm
September 7-9 9am  7pm None
September 10 9am  8:30pm 8:30pm
September 11-12 9am  6pm None
September 13 9am  8:30pm 8:30pm
September 14-17 9am  7pm None
September 18 9am  8pm 8pm
September 19 9am  7pm None
September 20 9am  8pm 8pm
September 21-24 9am  7pm None
September 25 9am  8pm 8pm
September 26-28 9am  7pm None
September 29 9am  8pm 8pm
September 30 9am  7pm None

*Dates Parades Operating Hours*
September 1-30 Block Party Bash 3pm

*Extra Magic Mornings*
September 5, 12, 19, 26, 29

*Extra Magic Evenings*
September 7, 14, 21, 30


----------



## ajcolorado

*Operating Hours Information
September 1-30, 2009

Epcot
Operating Hours Dates*
Future World 9am  7pm September 1-30
World Showcase 11am  9pm September 1-3, 5-10, 12-17, 19-24, 26-30
World Showcase 11am  8pm September 4, 11, 18, 25

*Dates Nighttime Entertainment Operating Hours*
September 1-3, 5-10, 12-17, 19-24, 26-30 IllumiNations 9pm
September 4, 11, 18, 25 IllumiNations 8pm

*Extra Magic Mornings*
September 1, 8, 15, 22

*Extra Magic Evenings*
September 4, 11, 18, 23, 28


----------



## ajcolorado

*Operating Hours Information
September 1-30, 2009

Animal Kingdom

Dates Operating Hours*
September 1-30 9am  5pm

*Dates Parades Operating Hours*
September 1-30 Mickeys Jammin Jungle Parade 3:45pm

*Extra Magic Mornings*
September 7, 14, 21, 28

*Extra Magic Evenings*
September 2, 9, 16, 25


----------



## ajcolorado

*Operating Hours Information
September 1-30, 2009*

*Water Parks*
*Dates / Park  /Operating Hours*
September 1-30 Typhoon Lagoon/Blizzard Beach 10am  5pm

*Miniature Golf*
*Venue / Operating Hours / Dates*
Winter Summerland 10am  11pm September 1-30
Fantasia Gardens 10am  11pm (Fairways-last rounds started at 10:30pm) September 1-30

*Downtown Disney*
Venue /Operating /Hours Dates
Pleasure Island Shops 10:30am  11pm September 1-3, 6-10, 13-17, 20-24, 27-30

Pleasure Island Shops 10:30am  12am September 4-5, 11-12, 18-19, 25-26

West Side Shopping 10:30am  11pm September 1-3, 6-10, 13-17, 20-24, 27-30

West Side Shopping 10:30am  12 Midnight September 4-5, 11-12, 18-19, 25-26

Westside Dining 11am  12 Midnight Daily

Cirque du Soleil Theater-Shows 6pm & 9pm September 1-5, 8-12, 15-19, 29-30

DisneyQuest 11:30am  10pm September 1-3, 6-10, 13-17, 20-24, 27-30

DisneyQuest 11:30am  11pm September 4-5, 11-12, 18-19, 25-26

Marketplace Shopping 9:30am  11pm September 1-3, 6-10, 13-17, 20-24, 27-30

Marketplace Shopping 9:30am  11:30pm September 4-5, 11-12, 18-19, 25-26

Marketplace Dining 9am  11pm Daily


----------



## ajcolorado

If you are a TGM-er, you might be able to work out your schedule by looking at TGMs May 1-15 schedule -  at least for the MK  - as the EMH days & SpectroMagic Dates seem to fall on the same day of the month.  Look at the Day of the Week - not the actual date.  The difference for September is going to be the MNSSHP which occurs on:

Fri. Sept 4
Fri, Sept 11
Tues. Sept 15
Fri, Sept 18
Tues. Sept 22
Fri, Sept 25
Tues. Sept 29

The days of the week for Fantasmic also match early May to early Sept.

Of course, Labor Day weekend will probably throw a monkey wrench into the works too.


----------



## Shogo

I have been comparing the available hours.  It appears that the DIS' hours do not match what the TA site provided nor do they match the hours on the Disney Canada site.  Does anyone know when we will get some reliable park hours?


----------



## Grumpygmy

Hey Blaze...

M&M's Mom posted the link above... the hours are up.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/sep09.cfm?requesttimeout=1000


----------



## disneydaveb

Starfish106 said:


> Plus the one that is floating around from the Disney TA's and there are some time discrepencies between the two.
> 
> here is the link to the pdf file on the US TA site that has sept hours
> 
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/St...endar_Sept.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case # 1
> 
> MK on Sunday Sept 13, this link has the time 9 am to 9 pm. The thread that has the link from the Disney Travel Agents has it for 9 am to 8 pm. Also the Disney Travel Agent link has  'none' for Spectromagic hours on 9/13 where the DISboard link has it for 8 pm.
> 
> Also this link has no EMH's listed from  9/6 to 9/26 for any parks.
> 
> It doesn't say proposed on the DIS board times so I am confused
> 
> I have some time for my ADR's but I don't want to go on the wrong times. Can anyone shed some light on the discrepencies?




Anyone see any "unofficial" October dates floating around?


----------



## mickeytattoo95

Any hints on park hours for Thanksgiving week?  I looked them up for 2008, but I'm not sure if Disney would be expecting more or less people this year due to the economy.  If it's less people, then they won't be open as late, right?


----------



## imacdan

Any word on October park hours?  Our 90 ADR is June 29.


----------



## peajay18

Waiting anxiously for the October hours to be published!


----------



## macraven

i'm so anxious to have the October hours posted too!!


----------



## ytown818

Anyone hoping Wednesday is the day for October hours??  My day is Sun July5th and I have my sister making my ressies....I will be away without a phone....ahhh


----------



## disneydaveb

ytown818 said:


> Anyone hoping Wednesday is the day for October hours??  My day is Sun July5th and I have my sister making my ressies....I will be away without a phone....ahhh



My 90 days is on 7/1.  Looks like I am out of luck.
It would be nice to have at least a day or 2 to plan.


----------



## offtoseemickey

My 90 day mark is Sun 5th too...
The tension is killing me!!!
I just want to make my plans & be prepared for when that all important ADR day rolls round... at this rate I don't even know if park hours are going to be up by then!!


----------



## MouseFan Down Under

Also waiting not so patiently for October hours!!!

I can make my ADR's tomorrow....

I really want to know what days Fantasmic will be on during the first week in October - as I want to book Fantasmic Dinner Package  

Why can't they release the hours 120 days out so that you at least have a month to decide on your ADR's!!!???


----------



## descamilla

ytown818 said:


> Anyone hoping Wednesday is the day for October hours??  My day is Sun July5th and I have my sister making my ressies....I will be away without a phone....ahhh



I've got my fingers (and toes) crossed hoping that October park hours are released tomorrow. My 90 day window begins on July 8th.


----------



## chum

Well, the per park October calendar is now available but it's not populated with times or events.  Go figure.
I hope this means that they are working on it as I type this.
The Oct link did not even work yesterday.


----------



## DuffGT06

They're up here!

http://www.disneytravelagents.com/St...lendar_Oct.pdf


----------



## imacdan

DuffGT06 said:


> They're up here!
> 
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/St...lendar_Oct.pdf



The link is broken.


----------



## macraven

DuffGT06 said:


> They're up here!
> 
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/St...lendar_Oct.pdf



i excitedly went to that link and get an error message.

is there another link for october you can share with us?


----------



## DuffGT06

Sorry, copied it from another thread and the full one must not have been up.  This should be it.

http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Oct.pdf


----------



## DuffGT06

DuffGT06 said:


> Sorry, copied it from another thread and the full one must not have been up.  This should be it.
> 
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Oct.pdf



Just double checked, that one worked for me when I clicked on it in the thread!


----------



## chum

DuffGT06 said:


> They're up here!
> 
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/St...lendar_Oct.pdf



EDIT: Working now.  Thanks!

Hmmmm.
Travel agents only?


----------



## DuffGT06

All of us on the Dis boards use these!


----------



## macraven

DuffGT06 said:


> Sorry, copied it from another thread and the full one must not have been up.  This should be it.
> 
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Oct.pdf



_ i thank you !!

you are a superstar for posting it...


_


----------



## DuffGT06

macraven said:


> _ i thank you !!
> 
> you are a superstar for posting it...
> 
> 
> _



Thank you, you are too sweet!  Just hoping to help.


----------



## popsynic

They are also up here on the UK official Disney site

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...alendarParkHoursMonthlyViewPage&date=20091001

Haven't looked to see how closely they match the TA released times

Hey - I just realised that this is my 100th post!! - Do I get a free FastPass or something?


----------



## mickeytattoo95

That's for the link!!


----------



## macraven

popsynic said:


> They are also up here on the UK official Disney site
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...alendarParkHoursMonthlyViewPage&date=20091001
> 
> Haven't looked to see how closely they match the TA released times
> 
> Hey - I just realised that this is my 100th post!! - Do I get a free FastPass or something?




_congratulations on post 100 !!!

pretty soon you will be running with the big doggies...._


----------



## popsynic

macraven said:


> _congratulations on post 100 !!!
> 
> pretty soon you will be running with the big doggies...._



cheers -

I see have a tiny bit more of a way to go to catch you up!


----------



## PrincessaC

Thanks for the link. 

I just looked at it.  Is this schedule set in stone?  

I thought Fantasmic was an every night show.  

And the night DHS has EME there's no Fantasmic.


----------



## hellokitty9016

I heard Fantasmic isn't being held nightly anymore because Disney says it's too expensive.  I think I read it on another thread somewhere.


----------



## chum

PrincessaC said:


> I thought Fantasmic was an every night show.



During the off season Disney has limited the Fantasmic show to only a few nights a week.


----------



## PrincessaC

Thanks for the info, guys.


----------



## macraven

I spent a lot of time reading and then practicing using the online dining system for the adrs.

at 4:00 this morning, i was up and ready to book at 5:00 my cst.


when the time came, i signed in and tried to book.
the system failed me.
i tried a few times but no go.


i ended up calling at 6 cst to make the adr's over the phone.
just got off at 6:50 and was fortunate to get adr's for what i needed.


again, another big thank you to the poster that gave us a link.
you know, the super stay here!

it made yesterday a lot easy to rework my park schedule for my trip.


----------



## m_kasch

Did anyone else notice that there are NO extra magic hours listed on October 2?  It would seem like it should be Animal Kingdom with evening EMH, but that isn't listed.  Hmmmm...........


----------



## koquinn

Anyone know why there are no hours for October for World Showcase posted?  I think it usually opens 2h later, right?  Anyone know how when it closes in relation to FW?


----------



## m_kasch

koquinn said:


> Anyone know why there are no hours for October for World Showcase posted?  I think it usually opens 2h later, right?  Anyone know how when it closes in relation to FW?




Usually, World Showcase opens at 11 and closes at 9.  Unless there are EMH that day.  It has been closing at 8 on Fridays, but from the TA hours posted for Oct, it seems like it will be open until 9 every day for the month of October.


----------



## pegryfun

When Epcot has it's evening EMH, what time does  Epcot really close?  For example, Sept. 23,  does it close at 10pm or 12am?

Peggy


----------



## m_kasch

pegryfun said:


> When Epcot has it's evening EMH, what time does  Epcot really close?  For example, Sept. 23,  does it close at 10pm or 12am?
> 
> Peggy



It is open until 12am, but only the big stuff is open.  The countries stay open for a little while, but they close them off after norway by some point.  You can still walk out throuh canada and england though.  The rides in Mexico & Norway are usually still open, and then SE, MS, Test Track, Sorin', Living with the Land, and the Living Seas are usually all still open.  That is at least how it was when I was there!!


----------



## pegryfun

I was hoping that it was 12am. 
Thank You


----------



## Goopy

I was wondering why park hours seemed to change quite frequently so I asked a CM in guest services and was told it had a lot to do with the resorts and how full they are.


----------



## Tikihula

chum said:


> During the off season Disney has limited the Fantasmic show to only a few nights a week.



We heard from a CM that it cost something like $80K to put Fantasmic! on every night.  Paying all those face and fur characters, along with technicians to run the show, can get pretty expensive.  That's part of why they cut back the Fantasmic! shows.


----------



## Tikihula

popsynic said:


> They are also up here on the UK official Disney site
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...alendarParkHoursMonthlyViewPage&date=20091001
> 
> Haven't looked to see how closely they match the TA released times
> 
> Hey - I just realised that this is my 100th post!! - Do I get a free FastPass or something?



I was going to do the comparison to see if the park hours matched the TA site, but when i click on the link above, Disney says there is a system error.


----------



## Minniekins

Does anyone have any idea where to find approximate hours for this past January?  I'm hoping to get even a little bit of an idea for what the hours _might possibly _be.  I know this next Jan could be different, and the economy is not the best, but it wasn't good this past January either so maybe they will be similiar.  But, even with that I have no idea what those hours were like.  Anyone have any help here?  I would imagine Mk and such close earlier than say in Nov being that it's value time when we are going(Jan 2 - 10).  I don't care most nights how late things go, except for MK, my favorite park so I hope that has some hours later than say 7 pm or something.  We went back in Jan '05 but I can't remember anything about the hours then and didn't save that info, besides which with the economy being so much worse now, hours will likely be somewhat cut. Thanks to anyone with thoughts on this!


----------



## vroomagain

Here you go for last January 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/jan09.cfm?requesttimeout=1000





Minniekins said:


> Does anyone have any idea where to find approximate hours for this past January?  I'm hoping to get even a little bit of an idea for what the hours _might possibly _be.  I know this next Jan could be different, and the economy is not the best, but it wasn't good this past January either so maybe they will be similiar.  But, even with that I have no idea what those hours were like.  Anyone have any help here?  I would imagine Mk and such close earlier than say in Nov being that it's value time when we are going(Jan 2 - 10).  I don't care most nights how late things go, except for MK, my favorite park so I hope that has some hours later than say 7 pm or something.  We went back in Jan '05 but I can't remember anything about the hours then and didn't save that info, besides which with the economy being so much worse now, hours will likely be somewhat cut. Thanks to anyone with thoughts on this!


----------



## Minniekins

vroomagain said:


> Here you go for last January
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/jan09.cfm?requesttimeout=1000



Awesome, thanks so much for posting this link!  I really appreciate it!    I do have a question in reading it, so maybe you can help me with that as well. Or someone else reading this. I'm a bit confused with the EMH hours in orange for morning EMH and green for evening EMH.  So, for example, on the first line, for MK, on Jan 1,2,3, MK opens one hour early three days in a row, right?  Now if they are open 9:00 am - 12:00 am, does that mean Mk opens one hour prior to that at 8:00 a.m.?  (Not that we'd go for morning emh, we are definitely night people and work the late park hours instead, lol!).  And, then at MK on Jan 4, open 9:00 - 9:00, they are then closed to public at 9 pm and continue to be open for evening EMH 9:00 pm - 12:00 am?  I just want to make sure I'm reading it right, lol!  Thanks again for being a very helpful disser!    Btw, I just saw you are going to wdw in Jan too, overlapping our trip, cool! 

Also, anyone know how long those beautiful castle icicle lights stay up?  Do they take them down when they take down decorations, or do they display longer?  I will be so sad if they are not up for our visit, that's one of my most favorite parts!!


----------



## jpaxton1118

Does anyone have an idea of when the December hours should be posted?


----------



## GoofyKidd

Our trip is Nov 29-Dec 5, so does that mean the Nov hours should be out soon, but I have to wait another month to get December's hours?  How am I supposed to make ADR's for my entire stay with no hours for the days we're there in Dec?


----------



## Lisa S.

GoofyKidd said:


> Our trip is Nov 29-Dec 5, so does that mean the Nov hours should be out soon, but I have to wait another month to get December's hours?  How am I supposed to make ADR's for my entire stay with no hours for the days we're there in Dec?


I feel your pain.  We're there Nov. 30 through Dec. 7 and I'm having the same problem.  Sigh.  I'm trying to go by last year's hours, but that's not guaranteed - but I figure it's at least somewhere to start.  Good luck to you.


----------



## nic100308

Although our trip does not split two months (12/3-12/12) I understand what you guys are going through.  I'm a planner, just the way I am.  I like to know where we're going, what we're doing, and where we're going to eat as soon as I possibly can.  For our last trip (Oct 2006) I just used the hours from the previous year and it worked perfectly.  From what I can tell I won't be able to do the same.  I'm super upset because I have this awesome itinerary based on last December's hours.  LOL I guess that's why I have been chastised for planning so far in advance.  But I can't help it, I'm super excited about Disney during the holidays and I can't wait to see Mickey!!


----------



## ougrad86

Do hours usually come out on the first of the month?  My first day to make ADR's is Sunday.  Since the 1st is a Saturday, wondering if they might even hit on Friday?

Last time we made ADR's at 180 days, park hours sight unseen, but have heard rumors that with the economy the hours are very changable.


----------



## Sheribo

Wouldn't it be better if we could see the hours for a specific day 90 days out to match the ADR system?  Why does the whole month have to be released at once? November calendar is up but it's BLaNK!


----------



## happygirlagain

how many days into the month are they normally released????  TIA


----------



## Sheribo

They have been known to come up as late as the 5th or 6th of the month.


----------



## mickeytattoo95

Wish they'd post November's calendar already...checked the Disney official site and they've got Nov up, but it's blank.  I guess they're working on it.  Nov wasn't even a pull down option last week.


----------



## jendemfit

mickeytattoo95 said:


> Wish they'd post November's calendar already...checked the Disney official site and they've got Nov up, but it's blank.  I guess they're working on it.  Nov wasn't even a pull down option last week.



I hear ya!!! I'm supposed to book our ADRs next week and I want to have some idea about what's going on when. I'm quite frustrated!!


----------



## nic100308

LOL I love that we're all stalkers.  I noticed that Nov was a pull down option too but it was blank.  I'm going in Dec and have been trying to figure out if Dec hours from last year will be the same for this year.  October was very different (yes I have even been crazy enough to compare!)  I JUST CAN'T HELP MYSELF!!!  Whenever I go onto the Disney website I love seeing that little message: "Your next vacation is ___ days away!  Can't wait to see you real soon!"  I'm down to 123, almost at double digits!!!


----------



## Luv2Scrap

count me in for waiting for Nov hours too. I have until the 15th before I can make my ADR's, so I'm hoping they'll be out before that, so I can plan accordingly!


----------



## Gina35

Have to book mine on Friday; waiting.....waiting.....


----------



## HollVoll

GoofyKidd said:


> Our trip is Nov 29-Dec 5, so does that mean the Nov hours should be out soon, but I have to wait another month to get December's hours?  How am I supposed to make ADR's for my entire stay with no hours for the days we're there in Dec?




Those are our trip days as well.  I'm going to make my best guess...make the reservations for meals...rethink it once I have the real schedule....and just make the most of it!  while I wait. LOL!


----------



## robinbutterfly

How do they expect us to plan if they are only giving us hours 90 days in advance?  We ho and hum about our ADRs weeks before hand,but we won't be able to since it sounds like the park hours come out the same time we can book our ADRs!


----------



## Yarra

Ever thought about just relaxing, going on vacation and see what happens when you get there?  Some people need to chill a bit.


----------



## robinbutterfly

Yarra said:


> Ever thought about just relaxing, going on vacation and see what happens when you get there?  Some people need to chill a bit.



Welcome!! I see you are new to disboards. Have you been to WDW before?  As you should know, you need to book dining ressies and your hotel in advance so you can make sure you get what you want! No point in spending 4K on a trip that is not what you really want.  Have fun NOT planning your trip!


----------



## Sheribo

Yarra said:


> Ever thought about just relaxing, going on vacation and see what happens when you get there?  Some people need to chill a bit.



From experience, I will tell you what will happen when you get there.  You will eat at counter service restaurants for a few days and then decide that you'd like to enjoy a character breakfast or a good steak dinner.  So you get on the reservation line and they tell you that they have 7:15am for breakfast on Sunday or 2pm for that steak on the Tuesday that you're at Animal Kingdom. 

Honestly, if the meals thing isn't an issue for you, then you'll be fine.  There are places that you can line up and wait for which still have good food.


----------



## texasteacher35

Anyone have any ideas for park hours for November? We are going the 1st-8th...and I think the hours should be posted, but I haven't found anything...Can I depend on the November 2008 hours, or not??? Please help!


----------



## jlearn

texasteacher35 said:


> Anyone have any ideas for park hours for November? We are going the 1st-8th...and I think the hours should be posted, but I haven't found anything...Can I depend on the November 2008 hours, or not??? Please help!



My trip dates are the same and since we are not park hopping we want to make ressies according to park hours and EMH's.  Answering an earlier poster, the only plans we make are for ressies....the rest of the time we just float along and enjoy the magic!


----------



## Sheribo

http://www.disneytravelagents.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Nov.pdf


----------



## Luv2Scrap

Sheribo said:


> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Nov.pdf



YEAH! Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Minniekins

I'm not going in Nov this year, though we did the last three years.  Going in jan instead. But, I am wondering for those who have this year and last year's November hours , how do they compare?  Are they very similiar, or, are they reduced a lot this year?


----------



## Sheribo

We go in November most years and I have found that the park hours are pretty much the same from year to year with various changes for Thanksgiving.  What I have found is the EMH days are never the same from year to year.  We usually check out on a Saturday so I hate it when my favorite park - Epcot - has extra evening hours on a Friday.  Epcot is the highlight of my trip and I don't want to have to wait all week to do it.  Hmmmm, might just have to go twice!


----------



## texasteacher35

Sheribo said:


> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Nov.pdf



Thanks so much! Now I have to check it against my ADRs!


----------



## dolphindan1

Yarra said:


> Ever thought about just relaxing, going on vacation and see what happens when you get there?  Some people need to chill a bit.



Thats fine if your going to the Grand Canyon or Yellowstone or Six Flags...not Disney...if you want a character meal or a real nice sit down meal you want to get a ressie and you want it to coincide with your planning..if your gonna be at AK on Thursday and the only character meal is Thursday at Crystal Palace...Kinda puts a kink in things...

Its hard to go on the fly at Disney...


----------



## texasteacher35

dolphindan1 said:


> Thats fine if your going to the Grand Canyon or Yellowstone or Six Flags...not Disney...if you want a character meal or a real nice sit down meal you want to get a ressie and you want it to coincide with your planning..if your gonna be at AK on Thursday and the only character meal is Thursday at Crystal Palace...Kinda puts a kink in things...
> 
> Its hard to go on the fly at Disney...



I totally agree! if you want to make the mostout of your time while u r at WDW, you have to plan a little bit ahead! I feel better knowing that I have planned some stuff and have an outline of what we will do, or can do, while we are vacationing! I think it is really important regarding the dining...if you buy the dining plan, you have to make the ADRs or u will not get to eat at the restaurants or with characters that you want!


----------



## mickeytattoo95

Minniekins said:


> I'm not going in Nov this year, though we did the last three years.  Going in jan instead. But, I am wondering for those who have this year and last year's November hours , how do they compare?  Are they very similiar, or, are they reduced a lot this year?



They changed a little.  I'd practically memorized the Nov 2008 times sweating out the release of Nov 09.  It appears some places are closing an hour earlier than last year...maybe that means the resorts aren't as full as the hoped and we'll have less crowds.     Wishful thinking!  Probably just Disney's way of cutting back and saving some money.  

Still, I find it's all in the planning.  Crowds are a pain, but if you figure out the system and following a touring plan, you can doing almost everything!


----------



## MFLetou

There are people who "chill a bit" and don't blame so much.  I love them.  It makes life much easier for the rest of us!  

I find that those other folks who "chilled" are the ones who complain the most about how crowded Disney was, how expensive everything was, and how overrated it all was.

Gee, I wonder why that is their experience?


----------



## Lenovo

Thanks man it makes more sense now and I think I can get closer to what I 'm looking for.


----------



## NiftyJ88

Do they release hours one month at a time? I'm glad Nov is posted, but we're going Nov. 28-Dec. 5 and I'm really nervous about ADRs since this is my first time making them. I'm just wondering if I'll have to wait until September to figure things out.


----------



## BeachClubDad

Thanks for the link!


----------



## PolynesianLily

NiftyJ88 said:


> Do they release hours one month at a time? I'm glad Nov is posted, but we're going Nov. 28-Dec. 5 and I'm really nervous about ADRs since this is my first time making them. I'm just wondering if I'll have to wait until September to figure things out.


Yes, they do only release the park hours one month at a time. They will be changing the system as of October 27th 2009 where you can find the park hours 180 days in advance (6 months) and the same goes for ADR's. But for right now, you can only make ADR's 90 days in advance from your trip. Same goes with the park hours.


----------



## Wants2Live@WDW

I have confirmed with a Dining Reservation cast member that the ADR's (and the calendar with hours) are returning to 180 days in advance beginning in late October (27th or 29th...sorry that I cannot remember exactly). 

We are planning a family reunion in November, so I wanted to make sure that we would not be affected by the change (and we won't be).

Good luck!


----------



## kajack

So should I assume that Feb 2010 hours will be posted on 10/27?  It is going to be hard to make my ADR's at 6am on 10/27 without knowing at least a day in advance what the hours are going to be!


----------



## jillhagler

That stinks . I can make my adr on the 4th of sept, but hours have been posting on the 5th. I hope the CM will have the hours on the 4th. My sister and I are going in Dec and we have upgraded to deluxe dining, so we have a lot of choices of restaurants. We have made out our days and can easily switch the whole day according to extra magic hours. I know when MK will not have extra night hours by when they have mvmcp. I think we are pretty close on when the parks will have extra hours..We'll see in sept! We are spending so much time on planning...we need a vacation! We've looked at so much food porn that we feel like we eaten the meal already....Why  does Disney make us go crazy?


----------



## selina4disney

Yarra said:


> Ever thought about just relaxing, going on vacation and see what happens when you get there?  Some people need to chill a bit.



Yep! Sure did! Did that our first trip in 2002. Entire planning consisted of skimming the Unofficial Guide book on the three hour plane ride. Got there and found out the travel agent had not given us the Ultimate Park Hopper tickets we asked for, but plain Park Hoppers, so no water parks for us. Didn't know enough to know we could add that option on, so had to tell the kids sorry, wrong tickets, no water parks for you. Didn't ride as much as we could because we didn't figure out what fast pass was and how to use it until the last day, which was day 4, because we were also under the impression we could "do it all" in four days, after all, it's just a theme park! Couldn't always eat where we wanted, but then we hadn't done our homework so we didn't know what restaurants were available anyway. We just tried to get in wherever we were walking by. Didn't know what Priority Seating was (precursor to the ADRs) so didn't have any. 

Eleven trips later I plan like mad and we have much better trips for it. Feel much more chilled when we have at least a rudimentary plan...what parks what days and at least a couple ADRs for favorite restaurants.


----------



## agravette

I know exactly how you guys feel!  We finally have every detail planned about our upcoming trip for Sept. 28-Oct. 9.  It definitely pays off to plan well in advance, because now I have Le Cellier, Chef Mickey's, Princess Breakfast, and Spirit of Aloha Show, all of which I had to work my buns off to finally get!!  We are also going back in Decemberfor a week but with quick service dining this time.  I'm trying to figure if it's worth the extra $160 to upgrade for regular dining, knowing that I'll be scrambling like mad when those hours are posted for December!  But I guess planning is half the fun, I know I sure have had a ball doing it all!    Also, I was able to get an extra day in there for free by changing from one pin code to another one when the new free dining plan came out for Sept. through Dec.  So if we plan well, then things are so much smoother when we finally get to The Happiest Place on Earth!


----------



## cdnmousegirls

Starting Oct 27th Disney will be posting all hours six months out and ADRS go back to 180 days


----------



## texasteacher35

December hours???? Anyone have a link?????? I had to change my ressie to Thanksgiving...November 25-December 2...Please help!


----------



## Lisa S.

December hours won't come out until after the first of September.


----------



## jeffandpamsmith

How the heck are you supposed to plan your ADRs and call at 7AM on sept 1st for my nov 30-dec 6 trip?  

I can't know when the park hours are till the day I need to call?  Are there generalizations I can assume?  

I want to plan a rough itinerary this weekend and get up early the first with choices all ready...but can't choose till I call?  

OK there has to be some strategy you guys can recommend.

Also, what's this PIN I hear of? Do I need it for online or phone reservations?


----------



## Lisa S.

jeffandpamsmith said:


> How the heck are you supposed to plan your ADRs and call at 7AM on sept 1st for my nov 30-dec 6 trip?
> 
> I can't know when the park hours are till the day I need to call?  Are there generalizations I can assume?
> 
> I want to plan a rough itinerary this weekend and get up early the first with choices all ready...but can't choose till I call?
> 
> OK there has to be some strategy you guys can recommend.
> 
> Also, what's this PIN I hear of? Do I need it for online or phone reservations?


I'm with you - I'm going 11/30-12/7.  All we can do is cross our fingers and then make adjustments after the hours come out, if necessary.

I already planned my rough itinerary based upon which days they had EMH last year - I know that it can change, but at least it's a starting place.  I also took into account the list of "which parks which days" list I got from touringplans.com (put in the www first).  That helped too.  I'm just going to go ahead and make my ADR's on Tuesday and then when the hours come out I'll change stuff if I need to.

As for PIN codes, they are offers from Disney that come either via snail mail or email.  You don't need one to make your ADR's.


----------



## ruthie

Hi All

When will the park hours for next Aug be out?

Thanks


----------



## Minniekins

ruthie said:


> Hi All
> 
> When will the park hours for next Aug be out?
> 
> Thanks



It'll be 6 months before, which is March!  They allow you to make ADR's so many days prior to your trip.  At the current time it is 90 days so each month the hours come out for three months from then.  But, starting Oct 27th they will go back to the 180 days schedule again(they tried switching to the 90 days sometime this year but are scrapping that and returning to the 180 days).  I think that will be good so we can get the park hours 6 month before our trips to help in planning, the 3 months just isn't enough time for some people.


----------



## ruthie

Hi

Thanks so much!


Ruthie


----------



## disneydaveb

DEC HOURS!!

http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Dec.pdf


----------



## Lisa S.

disneydaveb said:


> DEC HOURS!!
> 
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Dec.pdf


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!


----------



## Kristina

As another that was waiting, thank you disneydaveb :!!


----------



## MrsAlly

You rock!!


----------



## MIC-KEY

I hate to be the bearer of bad news and no pixie dust....but the December hours are listed for December 2008....they are incorrect, I believe.


----------



## siskaren

MIC-KEY said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news and no pixie dust....but the December hours are listed for December 2008....they are incorrect, I believe.



They're for 2009, maybe you just need to clear your cookies or hit refresh a few times. At least, that's what others have said on other threads.


----------



## mamato3princesses

I just found the December hours too.  So excited!!!!!


----------



## missnanse

Thanks I now have 19 days to plan, erase, change,plan, change erase.Final Plan, change,  & call & maybe change again.


----------



## Teresab715

I know hours have not been release for March 2010, however I have checked with "trends" for EMH and Fantasmic (not a fan of not every day!)  It seems most Thursdays there is a Fantasmic, next most frequent, is Sunday, then Monday.  Anyone notice any other "trends"?

TeresaB715


----------



## tscrapper

Good to know I'm going end of March/April for the first time


----------



## robinbutterfly

are dec. hours the same as last years hours? 
Just trying to guess if Jan 2010 will be the same as Jan 2009.


----------



## Northern Disney Girl

Just Curious... will January hours be posted soon or will we have to wait until Oct 27th?


----------



## kajack

I sure hope we don't have to wait until Oct 27, then I won't have time to plan my days and call for ADRs the same morning!!!

I am going 1/31 - 2/5, so most of my days to plan are in February!


----------



## robinbutterfly

Northern Disney Girl said:


> Just Curious... will January hours be posted soon or will we have to wait until Oct 27th?



Are they not coming out the BEGINNING of October???


----------



## tyandbash

On the Disney site it has the DHS hours listed for Dec 31st.  However, no mention of the fireworks at midnight.  Does anyone know if that is actually going to happen?  We are planning to be there for NYE, but may go to epcot instead if there will not be fireworks.  THANKS!


----------



## donnajean17

They just changed when you can book your ADR's back to 180 days, which is good. But I am going in April which means I can book my ADR's on 10/28 but Park hours for April won't be out until Jan??? 
How do I deal with that???? Any Advice?


----------



## sydneysmom

I thought I read on the Disney mom's panel that since ADR's were going to 180 days on Oct 27 that park hours were going to now be released 180 days in advance as well .....has anyone else seen that ?   it would be a great help if they did that so you could at least plan your park days and ADR's !!  

Also, does anyone know if the MNSSHP is usually on the same nights each year?   We're planning for Sept 2010 and if they don't put out the park hours 180 days in advance, I'm nervous working ADR's around MNSSHP not knowing for sure when the days will be.


----------



## Northern Disney Girl

Park hours will also be released at 180 days starting Oct 27th!   No worries there!


----------



## donnajean17

Northern Disney Girl said:


> Park hours will also be released at 180 days starting Oct 27th!   No worries there!



YEAH! Thanks for the info! Guess I'll have to rush and figure my schedule out since my 180 days is Oct 28th!


----------



## sydneysmom

that's fantastic news !!!  that's going to make ADR planning SO much easier now.  Thanks!!


----------



## TinaMcTeer

http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Jan.pdf

January hours are up now.


----------



## taringakos

when will january park hours be posted?


----------



## Wrexie

TinaMcTeer said:


> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Jan.pdf
> 
> January hours are up now.



Thanks for the link!  That pdf file has all the park hours.  On the official Disney website, Magic Kingdom hours aren't posted yet, or at least the web page isn't working on my computer.  I can go to the calendar and get the hours fine for the other parks.  

I'm going in early January and will need to start making dinner reservations in a couple of days.  Yay!


----------



## Wrexie

Ok, now the Magic Kingdom calendar view on the Disney website shows January hours.


----------



## Bambi222

With the ADR changing to 180 days on Oct 27th, my March 7-14 will already be within 180 day mark along with many others.  However, since I won't have the park hours etc. until the same day for March, this really doesn't give me much time to plan.

I am not too concerned, I am not going on the dining plan and we only plan on making 1 ADR  for a character meal at Akershaus (sp?) palace in Epcot, however, I am still up in the air on my Epcot days until I receive the park hours.  

I am hoping they release the park hours a few days prior so we can plan accordingly.  Especially for anyone on the dining plan and wants to schedule more ADR's.


----------



## MissNurse

I am hoping that, too.  We are going March 20-27, so Oct 27 is our day.  It's going to be such a mess!  Hopefully, we'll get the ADR's we want!


----------



## siskaren

One thing to keep in mind is that although there's sure to be a lot of people calling on Oct 27th since anyone arriving from 90 to 180 days out will be able to call that day is that not everyone will be calling for your dates.


----------



## sshudson99

Northern Disney Girl said:


> Park hours will also be released at 180 days starting Oct 27th!   No worries there!



That is good to know


----------



## marielynn724

ugh i'm so stressed!  i'm trying to get my plans for april 18-24 honeymoon in order - obviously i don't have the park hours yet for those dates.  thing is - i will be on a plane (from DISNEY NO LESS!) the morning of oct 27th!  by the time i get home and get my plans made and make my call to get ADRs (or do it online, whatever) everyone else will have made their ADRs!! argh!  and my flight is 8 am and magic express is picking me up at 5 am so that means i can't even get the disney people to help me with this while i'm still there! ARGH!!

*vent over*


----------



## hygienejean

We are going April 15th....I WISH park hours would be released a few days before the 27th so I could plan!  crossing fingers!


----------



## Tink3rbell86

hygienejean said:


> we are going april 15th....i wish park hours would be released a few days before the 27th so i could plan!  Crossing fingers!



mee too!!!


----------



## dizfam4

I am in need of those February hours.  The Oct. 27th date is quicky approaching and I really want to see the EMH and park hours....anyone else watiting patiently for February?


----------



## mtquinn

I am! I need the EMH's badly. When do they come out?


----------



## jlcd

hygienejean said:


> We are going April 15th....I WISH park hours would be released a few days before the 27th so I could plan!  crossing fingers!



I am with you.  It's getting close to the 27th and no hours up yet.  It would be nice to have a day or 2 to figure things out.  Very frustrating!


----------



## jimmiej

Count me in!  I'm looking for the week of March 14th.


----------



## Tink3rbell86

i spoke to them today and she said that the park hours will either be monday or tuesday. Ahhhhh i want them NOW!!!


----------



## hygienejean

Tink3rbell86 said:


> i spoke to them today and she said that the park hours will either be monday or tuesday. Ahhhhh i want them NOW!!!



Me too!!!!
this weekend would be nice!


----------



## jimmiej

Tink3rbell86 said:


> i spoke to them today and she said that the park hours will either be monday or tuesday. Ahhhhh i want them NOW!!!



Monday would be nice.  At least we could have a little time to ponder & plan.


----------



## avamadison

hygienejean said:


> Me too!!!!
> this weekend would be nice!



YES it would be!  Let's cross our fingers that they come out over the weekend!  Tuesday just doesn't work!!!


----------



## amyj1024

dizfam4 said:


> I am in need of those February hours.  The Oct. 27th date is quicky approaching and I really want to see the EMH and park hours....anyone else watiting patiently for February?



yes me, but not doing a good job of it.


----------



## MomPOM

I hate that on the 27th there is going to be a mad rush to reserve things.  I hope they release hours for the next several months so we don't have people going and making 4 or 5 ADRs for one day to cover their butts.  I suspect I can kiss any hope of Le Cellier goodbye.


----------



## mcco5543

Can I join in and commiserate with you all. Need February park hours to be up desperately. I'll try very hard not to take all the ADR's Y'all want  

Do you think I should let the mad rush on the 27th go by or join the the mayhem? I'm expecting the system to crash and almost think I should just wait an extra day. or is this shooting myself in the foot?  Opinions anyone?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Count me in, too.  We're going mid April....
Gretchen


----------



## Jazzylolo

I am with all of you!  I really want to know the park hours for March so that I can plan more securely my ADRs!  This is just crazy!


----------



## avamadison

Ok - so it is now Monday - where are those hours?????


----------



## Tink3rbell86

Avamadison- i feel ya. I keep checking for those hours. maybe they are going to make us wait until tomorrow. i'll continue to check through out the day and HOPE they are up. i would really like to know the hours a little before i have to pick out our ADRS. Keeping my Fingerscrossed!!!!!


----------



## dizfam4

I hope today is the day we get our hours....come on February hours....


----------



## disneyfan61

I am waiting also!!


----------



## jimmiej

The waiting is brutal!


----------



## jimmiej

I'm finding some hours here:

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...s/index?id=MKCalendarParkHoursMonthlyViewPage


----------



## MCFADDEN5

Do you think they will be up after midnight??????


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks, jimmiej!  I'll keep looking for April....  Betcha they won't be posted in time for ADR's at midnight, but I'll keep checking & keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I was just able to access April hours!
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/ca...ly_endDate=20100424&asmbly_startDate=20100415
Hope you can follow the link!
Good Luck!


----------



## Tink3rbell86

This is getting exciting!


----------



## DVC_Corrys

Is there a reason why April 10 is up but Feb 10 isnt up???


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I was looking for April dates so that's where the link leads...
If you click on the calendar, (near upper right hand corner near where it says "View Hours for 10 days Beginning" you should be able to pull up February dates.  I just did, but not all parks were listed, for some reason...
Good Luck!


----------



## DVC_Corrys

Right now I am getting only DHS. I am going 1 - 7 of Feb... This is frustraiting.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

It certainly is!  I can get March - but not Feb!
What's up with that?!?
I hope you can get some info soon!
Good luck!
Gretchen


----------



## DVC_Corrys

Where are the magical people who post that PDF of hours. It looks like it is for Travel Agents.


----------



## Tink3rbell86

DVC this has more detail right now then the other link  


http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...s/index?id=MKCalendarParkHoursMonthlyViewPage


----------



## DVC_Corrys

Do you mean on the DVC member website? That link didn't work for me.


----------



## Tink3rbell86

i fixed the link try again.


----------



## DVC_Corrys

Thanks, that one has EP and HS but not MK and AK. I am asuming that AK will be 9-5...


----------



## Sleepymel

Do they not list the parade/fireworks schedule even if they have the park hours listed (we're going in Feb)? Or do they not have the parade or fireworks in Feb (that can't be true, can it?)?


----------



## Heidijs

Well this is stupid, it says they have magical hours but won't say what times the first week of February!!!!


----------



## texasteacher35

When will December 2009 be listed? It is already the end of October...ugh!


----------



## Heidijs

texasteacher35 said:


> When will December 2009 be listed? It is already the end of October...ugh!



That should be on there. I can view all of January 2010.


----------



## siskaren

The December hours have been up since the beginning of September.


----------



## Belleandtinker

No Illuninations posted in April.


----------



## disneyfan61

Belleandtinker said:


> No Illuninations posted in April.



I cannot even get the April calendar to come up!!


----------



## siskaren

I was able to get the April calendar for Epcot to come up just now. It's not yet listing anything for entertainment, but I think it's safe to assume that Illuminations is going to run every night at 9:00.


----------



## texasteacher35

siskaren said:


> The December hours have been up since the beginning of September.



I went to the disney website and, on my computer, it shows "unavailable hours"...I will try again!


----------



## Ellie42699

try this link, has all park hours and parade/firework times

http://www.wdwmagic.com/calendar.htm


----------



## jimmiej

I was able to find March hours on the WDW website.

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/magic-kingdom/calendar/


----------



## texasteacher35

Thanks! I found it...it must have been a computer issue! My computer wasn't loading anything yesterday, but it is today for some reason! Thanks everyone who answered!!!


----------



## mike1926

When will May hours be out?  We are going May 1-9 and can make ADR's on 11/2.


----------



## disneyfan61

mike1926 said:


> When will May hours be out?  We are going May 1-9 and can make ADR's on 11/2.



I am wondering the same thing. We actually arrive on 4/30 but most of our time there is May so I am hoping it is today or tomorrow as I can make my ressies on Nov.1. I keep checking..


----------



## Tink3rbell86

i believe may hours will be posted the same day you can make your ADR's.


----------



## jimmiej

I'm seeing some different things on wdwinfo than I did on the disneyworld site.  wdwmagic agrees with the disneyworld website.  

One thing in particular is on March 18th, wdwinfo calendar shows Epcot late EMHs.  The others don't show that.  They show it on the 19th.  Actualy, that would be great as the 18th is our last night.  I'd love to finish up our trip with a late night at Epcot.


----------



## Befferk

Come on May!


----------



## djp0630

May hours are posted, I saw them last night and they are still there now.


----------



## Befferk

djp0630 said:


> May hours are posted, I saw them last night and they are still there now.



Thanks, I was just looking here on wdwinfo and didn't see them there. I'll check out the other links


----------



## djp0630

Befferk said:


> Thanks, I was just looking here on wdwinfo and didn't see them there. I'll check out the other links



They are on Disneyworld's website.  Just go to Plan - Magic Kingdom hours or whichever park you want.


----------



## Befferk

djp0630 said:


> They are on Disneyworld's website.  Just go to Plan - Magic Kingdom hours or whichever park you want.



How do I tell if the Extra Magic Hours are AM or PM? When I click on the day, it doesn't tell me. 

ETA: Nevermind, apparently there are different ways to get to the calendars, and I found it on a different one


----------



## mitchfishguard

i need the may emh to be morning and evening too. any help?


----------



## Befferk

mitchfishguard said:


> i need the may emh to be morning and evening too. any help?



Here's where I found it: http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/

Then click on the park you want, then click on "calendar" on the left.


----------



## pilotwife_02

Befferk said:


> Thanks, I was just looking here on wdwinfo and didn't see them there. I'll check out the other links




I saw them there the other day, but I just went back to start making my planning sheet and they are gone.


----------



## kuayoung

I assume when someone stated earlier that they would be available ON the day the window opens that kind of makes it hard for ADRs.  What does everyone else do?  I am not sure that will make an absolute decision on where we go but it would be nice to know.  I am an overly anal planner.


----------



## wdwfamilyinIL

OK I should know this but someone help to refresh my mind.  On the calender on wdwinfo for the ev emh, is the time posted for close with or without the emh.  We are leaving the 27th for 9 nights so trying to get things together.


----------



## fastasfast

Are the lists in this forum accurate?


----------



## PapillonMom

Driving me crazy waiting for June hours.   Today is our 180 ADR day but I want to wait for June hours to come out so we can plan around EMH.  I know it can take a few days but so annoying when they let you do your ADR's 180 days out but do not put the park hours out in time.  

Anyone else waiting like I am?


----------



## DisWishes720

I am!!  It's so frustrating! haha.  

In my opinion the park hours should be out the first of the month so everyone can have the 180 mark to book their ADR's!


----------



## brerdawg

PapillonMom said:


> Driving me crazy waiting for June hours.   Today is our 180 ADR day but I want to wait for June hours to come out so we can plan around EMH.  I know it can take a few days but so annoying when they let you do your ADR's 180 days out but do not put the park hours out in time.
> 
> Anyone else waiting like I am?



We Are!!!!


----------



## PhillipA82

Good to know, 

Thanks!


----------



## ridsmasky

My name leona
Yea Karen! I'm so happy to see chat up and running again...I've missed you guys!


----------



## rafa1986

Do u guys think they can give us more EMH for january...


----------



## abarry90

What is up with the park hour calendars?  Up until a week or so ago they were posted through the end of July - now May, June and July have disappeared!! I was counting down the days until Aug was posted, thinking it would be in a couple of weeks.  How are we supposed to plan ADRs without the EMH posted?  AAAAKKKK!!!!

Hopefully this is temporary!


----------



## B-Ride

Frustrating isn't it.  I went through the same thing last year even when it was 90 days for ADRs and you really had to book at 90 days.

One thing you can do is check out the calendars for 2009 on WDW Info.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours.htm

This is good for initial planning as EMH tend to be fairly consistent from year to year although there is no guarantee.  For example, at the end of August when we go, the early morning EMH have been identical for the last 4 years.

At least you can do your initial plan and then hope the official hours come out in time for your ADRs.  Even if they are a few weeks late you might only have to change a couple of ADRs which shouldn't be that hard unless it is Le Cellier or 'Ohana.

As for the calendars, I am hoping that has to be a glitch because the monthly one doesn't even have January.


----------



## mickeymouse108

Hi Everyone I was on the disboards hours for the parks in july and then I have been planning my trip according to the hours posted on the disney world resorts page calander and there is a difference on friday july 9th on dis boards it says that magick kingdom does not have night time extra hours but on the disney world resorts page calander it says they do which is correct?  what calander should I be going by


----------



## mickeymouse108

I just called disney to check the july 2010 schedule for exta hours and the one on disney world resorts web page has the correct information and the calander on here for july 9th is incorrect.


----------



## eeyorepixie

It looks like the August Park hours are up!

well it was up last night, everything but the Spectro hours????

I just went and could not find it?

Hey I just noticed my tag changed? I am not sure that I am a veteran, I am more like obsessive/compulsive planner


----------



## disgram

Am looking for Sept. hours.  12-23rd. When will these be published?  Will it be just the park hours or will it tell the times for fireworks and parades?


----------



## mommyoftwinz

I heard they changed Feb. hours, can anyone tell me what the park hours are for DHS on Feb. 12th?  When are the fantasmic show times?


----------



## CanadianPaco

eeyorepixie said:


> It looks like the August Park hours are up!
> 
> well it was up last night, everything but the Spectro hours????
> 
> I just went and could not find it?
> 
> Hey I just noticed my tag changed? I am not sure that I am a veteran, I am more like obsessive/compulsive planner



Can you post the link to the August hours because I can't find them?


----------



## abline

I can't find it either. All I saw on the Disney site was the schedule for August 1st. Too weird.


----------



## mykidslovesdisney

it is Feb 1st -- August schedule should be out right??


----------



## rob4059

Now its Feb.2d and still no august hours on the disneyworld official site.  I did find august 2010 hours posted on an unofficial site though.  its wdwmagic.  Don't know if those hours are reliable or where they got them from.  looks legit though.  At least it'll help to get an outline of a park gameplan until the official announcement is made right?


----------



## speairson

They're up on the Disney official site through 8/9.


----------



## sherabby

speairson said:


> They're up on the Disney official site through 8/9.



If we need to make our ADR's soon for Aug 15 do you think the park hours will be posted in time?  I didn't want to add hopper options to our tickets.


----------



## Mel6197

We are going down from the 18th--Sept 1rst, and not a single Spectro.. I just hope they just didnt add it yet!


----------



## sherabby

speairson said:


> They're up on the Disney official site through 8/9.



I cannot get the schedule to go past July on the Disney website.


----------



## speairson

sherabby said:


> I cannot get the schedule to go past July on the Disney website.



I had to select July 31st and it gave the hours for that day and the following 9 days.


----------



## Mel6197

The only way I could get the full month per park is to go to the magic Kingdom. Epcot, Hollywood, park hours for the month (feb) and then go to Aug, and they showed that way


----------



## disneymath

I also can't get the August park hours using the Plan tab on  disney.com - the hours are posted here on the DIS though ... are they the ones people have been getting by getting to the August hours in roundabout ways?

ETA: Hmmm ... I checked the caledars by park on the Disney site ... and it seems that there are no Spectro Magic parades scheduled for the first half of August ... yet, this calendar here on the DIS indicates that Spectro will be shown each night at 9:00.  (Now the Dis and Disney sites do match on the days Fantasmic will be showing.)

Does anyone know if this is DIS suggestion based on previous years, a Disney glitch (as it the times for Spectro are posted elsewhere) ... or???   Is Spectro maybe going on refurb on something?


----------



## SUSIEQ

This has probably already been asked and answered, but does anyone know why the MK closes at 5PM on 5/16/10?


----------



## Spike

No Spectro because of the Electrical Parade return?


----------



## disneymath

Spike said:


> No Spectro because of the Electrical Parade return?


 
I looked back on the Disney site a few days ago and it had added Spectro for the nights we are there - I'm guessing (and hoping) it will be the MSEP.  I never thought I would get to see that parade again, let alone with my nephews.


----------



## DaniB

So, if I understand this thread correctly... I may have to wait until AFTER my 180 date to find out when the park hours are??

My 180 date is March 14th.  How the heck are you to figure out what restaurant you want to be at on what date if you don't get to see the park hours earlier?

Or am I incorrect and I'll be able to view September's park hours as of March 1st?

Dani


----------



## Gymbomom

DaniB said:


> So, if I understand this thread correctly... I may have to wait until AFTER my 180 date to find out when the park hours are??
> 
> My 180 date is March 14th.  How the heck are you to figure out what restaurant you want to be at on what date if you don't get to see the park hours earlier?
> 
> Or am I incorrect and I'll be able to view September's park hours as of March 1st?
> 
> Dani



I think they will post them soon. Now September is on there - and I hope the hours will be posted soon. 

Since MK parade (at night) is a big deal to us and MNSSHP is going on as well - we will be anxious to plan our dining around this.


----------



## CrabbyPatty

Aarrggh ..... our trip is August 28 - September 2nd, so our 180 days are coming up soon to make ADRs, but it's hard to plan until the September hours are posted.  Any idea - based on past months - if September will be posted this week?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

September hours are posted!!!  It looks like only the 1st of Sept, but if you click on that day and then hit NEXT DAY, you can go through the whole month and everything is listed!!  Happy planning!


----------



## maroo

I am disappointed with one thing...

We were planning MNSSHP on Tuesday the 7th (we were GUESSING it would be Tuesday)...and now it appears to be on Wed the 8th...which is the only time we could do AK Evening EMH.  I have been wanting to do an evening in the AK for a while now?


----------



## SUSIEQ

SUSIEQ said:


> This has probably already been asked and answered, but does anyone know why the MK closes at 5PM on 5/16/10?



Anyone?


----------



## ShhhQ

SUSIEQ said:


> This has probably already been asked and answered, but does anyone know why the MK closes at 5PM on 5/16/10?



On another thread there is speculation that a private company rented out the park for a party (special event)


----------



## SUSIEQ

ShhhQ said:


> On another thread there is speculation that a private company rented out the park for a party (special event)



Thanks for answering. 
I was just wondering.


----------



## baw

i have been waiting for sept, 2010 hours!  can you post a link to the hours?  i can't seem to access them from the official disney site, nor anywhere else... i must not be looking in the right place.  thanks


----------



## ShhhQ

baw said:


> i have been waiting for sept, 2010 hours!  can you post a link to the hours?  i can't seem to access them from the official disney site, nor anywhere else... i must not be looking in the right place.  thanks



This was working yesterday morning, wasn't working last night, but is working right now... so who knows

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/?asmbly_startDate=20100905&asmbly_endDate=20100915

Here is also the actual calender but you have to change parks to look at the different calenders for each....this is mk.. it only seems to show Sept 1, but if you click on it, it will give you the details for that day and give you the option to check the next day... if you keep going you will get to the days you need to check...

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/magic-kingdom/calendar/?showMonth=september2010

I hope this helps!


----------



## baw

thanks, ShhhQ!  the first link you provided showed me the sept hours through mid sept, but i am looking for sept 18 through the following 10 days.  i am frustrated- no matter what i do on the official site i can't see the hours for those days.  what am  doing wrong?!  help?  thanks, i am close to my 180 adr date and i am excited to get planning!


----------



## amandals2007

i had the same problem you did, because i am going in august and i didnt want to wait til the last minute to plan. here is a suggestion, i made a list of all the restrauants we wanted to go to, and then when the hours came out, we decided what park(s) we would go to on each day and filled in with the restrauants we wanted. that way we didnt wait til the last minute to do everything. also, we made a list of how many days we wanted to try to do at each park. hope that helps some!!


----------



## ShhhQ

baw said:


> thanks, ShhhQ!  the first link you provided showed me the sept hours through mid sept, but i am looking for sept 18 through the following 10 days.  i am frustrated- no matter what i do on the official site i can't see the hours for those days.  what am  doing wrong?!  help?  thanks, i am close to my 180 adr date and i am excited to get planning!



did you try the second link? The calender comes up and looks like only the 1st  but can click on that.. it shows the events for that day... you can hit next day and the 2nd will show hours and all events... all you have to do is keep going until you get your dates.... it takes some time cause each time reloads, but they are there.

here is MK for the 18th...
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/magic-kingdom/calendardayview/?asmbly_day=20100918


----------



## 123SA

Magic Kingdom closes at 6pm on Fri 9/10 and Sat 9/11   -- anyone else think this might be Nights of Joy?  I know it was at DHS last year at this time and I remember a 6pm park closing for this.  MNSSHP usually has park closing at 7pm.


----------



## ShhhQ

123SA said:


> Magic Kingdom closes at 6pm on Fri 9/10 and Sat 9/11   -- anyone else think this might be Nights of Joy?  I know it was at DHS last year at this time and I remember a 6pm park closing for this.  MNSSHP usually has park closing at 7pm.



Yes that is why it is closing at 6pm... although their website doesn't state it, other sites have already announced the 10-11th as Nights of Joy. We probably won't go to it, but would like to know how much the tickets are.


----------



## DisneyCrafter

October hours are so close I can ALMOST taste them. Any idea when these will be posted???  I hope soon because I make my ADRs April 5 and I would like at least a 2 day heads up in case I need to do some switching around!


----------



## jcarwash

DisneyCrafter said:


> October hours are so close I can ALMOST taste them. Any idea when these will be posted???  I hope soon because I make my ADRs April 5 and I would like at least a 2 day heads up in case I need to do some switching around!



October 2010 hours will probably be posted on or near April 1. For comparison, this morning March 1 I noticed all the September 2010 hours were posted. Over the weekend Feb 27/28 the September 2010 hours weren't ready yet.


----------



## Mason's Mom

Sept Hours are posted on this website but when I click on them it gives me Aug 2010 instead.


----------



## PrincessGrandma

Thanks to the link for the park hours, but does anyone have a link to parade & fireworks hours for Sept?   I can't find them  .   I'm sure I must be overlooking something.    Thanks.


----------



## Mason's Mom

Now the Sept hours are fixed! Thank you Thank you Thank you


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

Any news on the possible MNSSHP dates or when they might be posted?


----------



## ShhhQ

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> Any news on the possible MNSSHP dates or when they might be posted?



I really don't know anything about MNSSHP, but I think that looking at the days that MK closes at 7pm will give you a good idea when they are gonna be planned for.


----------



## Lizboo

ShhhQ said:


> I really don't know anything about MNSSHP, but I think that looking at the days that MK closes at 7pm will give you a good idea when they are gonna be planned for.



I tried that but I don't see any days in Sept when MK closes at 7.


----------



## Lizboo

OOPS..my apologies..I found a date when MK closes as 7 (just had to dig for it). Anyone else getting excited??


----------



## fraggle1_rs

thanks for the update on sept 2010 emh, does anyone know when the MNSSHP ticket go on sale??? thanx


----------



## LMO429

Just curious when the October hours will be released?  Do typically release them on April 1st (6 mths ahead) or will they release them a couple of days earlier so those who arrive on Oct 1st 2010 will have time to plan accordingly


----------



## DisneyCrafter

I am getting very antsy for October's hours to be released. For September's hours they were released around the 25th, and I know they definitely were available on the 28th. I make ADRs on the 5th of April and I would like the weekend before to finalize my choices. I want to make an ADR at CP and Le Cellier, and I know the early AM ADR's for CP go quickly as so any times for Le Cellier! *Keeping Fingers Crossed*


----------



## BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM

Anxiously awaiting October hours as well!


----------



## Ms. Disney

As of this morning, I can see park hours for Friday, October 1st...I'm sure that wasn't there before...


----------



## DisneyCrafter

Ms. Disney said:


> As of this morning, I can see park hours for Friday, October 1st...I'm sure that wasn't there before...



Where did you see that? I am on the Disney website and I can't view it in the 10 days at a time calendar or the monthly calendar????


----------



## DisneyCrafter

Nevermind, I see it! It's a tease. My vacation starts the 2nd!!!!


----------



## BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM

Yay, the October hours are up!! When I clicked park hours, it went straight to hours starting on Oct. 11. I suppose since that is when my trip starts! Weird thing is that the little drop down calendar won't go to October?!


----------



## selina4disney

BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM said:


> Yay, the October hours are up!! When I clicked park hours, it went straight to hours starting on Oct. 11. I suppose since that is when my trip starts! Weird thing is that the little drop down calendar won't go to October?!



Clicked park hours where? I can't get the calendar to go past September.


----------



## BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM

selina4disney said:


> Clicked park hours where? I can't get the calendar to go past September.



On the main WDW page I clicked on PARKS..then on the next page over on the right under MORE, I clicked park hours.

Even so, I can't figure out how to see dates past Oct.20th. It has "park hours for 10 days" starting on Oct. 11, but the little calendar won't work! Strange


----------



## siskaren

If you click on Parks, then a specific park, then Calendar, you can view the entire month.


----------



## esparrow

Does anyone know how to arrange a group photo? Or do you just turn up at the photo points on the schedule? x


----------



## BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM

siskaren said:


> If you click on Parks, then a specific park, then Calendar, you can view the entire month.



Thanks


----------



## petunia

Are the October hours out??  All I can see are "projected", the only official one is Sep 30?


----------



## siskaren

On the Disney website, click on Parks, then click on the park you're interested in, then click on Calendar. You'll then be able to select October from the drop down menu.


----------



## petunia

Sadly, I'm only getting Sep 2010 as the last month in drop down box


----------



## DisneyCrafter

petunia said:


> Sadly, I'm only getting Sep 2010 as the last month in drop down box



I had to do a bit of poking around to find it and this morning it wasn't showing up for me either. Keep trying!


----------



## petunia

Ok, today I'm getting a sytem error has occured every time I try to check for hours??  No October hours for me...


----------



## TinkerbelleAbbysMom

I found (by going day to day) a schedule for the fireworks for HS and MK. BUt none for epcot? Any idea when they will release dates for illuminations? We missed this last year and would love to see it this year!
Petunia.. what dates are you looking for? Maybe one of us could  pm the dates to you.


----------



## siskaren

I've never heard of IllumiNations not running every night. The Disney site does tend to be a little slow in getting all the info up, but I think you can be safe in assuming that it'll run every night at 9:00.


----------



## petunia

Found them!!!  Thanks guys.


----------



## Marcos111

The way i see it is she likes you because she is going out of her way to actually hug you. if she wanted you to support her at her things then maybe she just ask and talk to you exclude the hug. Plus she wants you to be their also.


----------



## jamiedenise

I wish the hours for October would hurry up and be posted!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleAbbysMom

They are posted. Are you having trouble seeing them? When are you going?


----------



## Mommy2Abby

I'm trying to view October hours too, but my calendar only goes to September 2010.  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## TinkerbelleAbbysMom

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/hollywood-studios/calendar/?showMonth=october2010
Try this site. It is specific to HS but you can go back to the min page and choose each individual park this way.


----------



## coopersmom06

When will Dec 2010 park hours be posted? not till start of June?

Our 180 day out day is June 22 and I want to know park hours before I plan meal reservation....make sense?


----------



## cooniez

Does anyone know why the June 2010 hours aren't posted yet for Disneyland (CA)?


----------



## Pyrate_Pryncess

coopersmom06 said:


> When will Dec 2010 park hours be posted? not till start of June?
> 
> Our 180 day out day is June 22 and I want to know park hours before I plan meal reservation....make sense?



I am having the same problem.  When I go to make my ADRs on June 1st only 
2 days of my trip will have been released!  It is frustrating that you can book ADR's at the 180 day mark +10 but that they are so firm about releasing EMHs!!!!!!!!


----------



## woniu456

bobaloo000 said:


> I've got the same problem with similiar dates. We're going  from 8/22 to 9/5. Why must they make everything so difficult.




So do I


----------



## WAHkoMom

The DISboards site now goes through October 31, 2010.  Of course, I'm looking for November 

I hope it comes up before May 11th, my ADR date!


----------



## 05MM08MM

November hours are up, only one I couldn't see what AK park


----------



## tsmack78

05MM08MM said:


> November hours are up, only one I couldn't see what AK park



I too am waiting on November hours, where did you see them?  I can't seem to find them.


----------



## Pyrate_Pryncess

I was just looking at the last few days in November.  Why do the parks all say they close at 7pm?  Isnt that a little early?


----------



## tsmack78

Pyrate_Pryncess said:


> I was just looking at the last few days in November.  Why do the parks all say they close at 7pm?  Isnt that a little early?



Where are you finding november hours at??????


----------



## Pyrate_Pryncess

tsmack78 said:


> Where are you finding november hours at??????



http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/hollywood-studios/calendar/

You can select the month and click November


----------



## siskaren

Pyrate_Pryncess said:


> I was just looking at the last few days in November.  Why do the parks all say they close at 7pm?  Isnt that a little early?



I'm only seeing MK closing at 7:00 on the 28th and the 30th, so I'm guessing those are going to be MVMCP nights. Epcot is showing a closing time of 9:30 for dates after Thanksgiving and HS is showing a closing time of 7:00 for the entire month except for the week of Thanksgiving (when it closes at 8:00) and evening EMH dates, which seems to be the normal closing time for fall.


----------



## jcarwash

A tip I've picked up for hours is to access these links from the Disney travel agent site. Here's the link for Nov 2010. 

http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_nov.pdf

(I keep a bookmark with the link and just change the month at the end for the month I want. Last week this link was still showing Nov 09 hours.)

The resulting PDF files has hours for Nov 2010 and does show the nights MK closes at 7pm for MVMCP, but right now the file omits the Xmas party specifically. There's empty rows in the table where the party will go. I suspect the file will be updated with specific indicators of the party nights, as they do with the Sept and Oct files where the Halloween party is listed.


----------



## Dr Ellis

I know that last year MVMCP went on sale May 1st.  So Disney should release the information soon.  Thanks for the link.

Dr. E


----------



## mjaclyn

I saw on the Disney website that park hours are up for November and also that dates have been announced for MNNSHP and MVMCP. I've been looking all over the Disney website and can't find where the parade and fireworks schedules are. I'm going to WDW the first week of November and want to make my ADRs but I need to see what nights Wishes is going to be shown. The WDWinfo and other Disney related websites don't have the November info up yet so I was looking at Disney's site but it's such a pain to search for anything there. Does anyone know where I can find this?


----------



## Pyrate_Pryncess

mjaclyn said:


> I saw on the Disney website that park hours are up for November and also that dates have been announced for MNNSHP and MVMCP. I've been looking all over the Disney website and can't find where the parade and fireworks schedules are. I'm going to WDW the first week of November and want to make my ADRs but I need to see what nights Wishes is going to be shown. The WDWinfo and other Disney related websites don't have the November info up yet so I was looking at Disney's site but it's such a pain to search for anything there. Does anyone know where I can find this?



If you want to see Normal Wishes you should be able to see what nights MVMCP is and normal wishes should be every night NOT listed.  I hope someone will correct me if i'm wrong but Im pretty sure normal wishes occurs every night that MVMCP isn't going on.


----------



## siskaren

mjaclyn said:


> I saw on the Disney website that park hours are up for November and also that dates have been announced for MNNSHP and MVMCP. I've been looking all over the Disney website and can't find where the parade and fireworks schedules are. I'm going to WDW the first week of November and want to make my ADRs but I need to see what nights Wishes is going to be shown. The WDWinfo and other Disney related websites don't have the November info up yet so I was looking at Disney's site but it's such a pain to search for anything there. Does anyone know where I can find this?



When you pull up the calendar for November, click on the date you're interested in and it will show the times for the parade and fireworks for that date.


----------



## 1rockinmama

Pardon me if this is in the wrong section, but it was the only place I saw discussing hours.

The WDW site says the hours for MK on Sun. May 16th is 9-5 and is w/o EMH. 
Is that right? Why so early?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## beck0321

1rockinmama said:


> Pardon me if this is in the wrong section, but it was the only place I saw discussing hours.
> 
> The WDW site says the hours for MK on Sun. May 16th is 9-5 and is w/o EMH.
> Is that right? Why so early?? Thanks in advance!



I found this in another thread...it's most likely a private party for the International PowWow Convention for US Travel Association 
http://www.ustravel.org/events/international-pow-wow/schedule


----------



## jcarwash

mjaclyn said:


> I saw on the Disney website that park hours are up for November and also that dates have been announced for MNNSHP and MVMCP. I've been looking all over the Disney website and can't find where the parade and fireworks schedules are. I'm going to WDW the first week of November and want to make my ADRs but I need to see what nights Wishes is going to be shown. The WDWinfo and other Disney related websites don't have the November info up yet so I was looking at Disney's site but it's such a pain to search for anything there. Does anyone know where I can find this?



I think someone said above that you can drill into specific days on the WDW site calendar to see the parades and fireworks schedules for that day.

The other shortcut I have found is to use these links from the Disney Travel Agents site. Here's the one for November. (You can change the last part of the URL to get the month you want.)

http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_nov.pdf


----------



## LSUfan4444

This question may be answered somewhere in the 25+ pages, but 

Our trip is January 7 2011.  The January park hours are due out in July.  Our 180 day reservation day is July 11.  So, Does that mean I basically have 11 days to plan our ADR's?

Is there an unspoken advantage to going at the end of the month so that you have more time to plan when/where you want to eat?

Should I expect *accurate* park hours and show times (fantasmic, wishes etc) to be leaked before July 1?


----------



## tiggerfan9984

LSUfan4444 said:


> This question may be answered somewhere in the 25+ pages, but
> 
> Our trip is January 7 2011.  The January park hours are due out in July.  Our 180 day reservation day is July 11.  So, Does that mean I basically have 11 days to plan our ADR's?
> 
> Is there an unspoken advantage to going at the end of the month so that you have more time to plan when/where you want to eat?
> 
> Should I expect *accurate* park hours and show times (fantasmic, wishes etc) to be leaked before July 1?



I don't know.  I bet the great posters on tigerdroppings could answer.


----------



## siskaren

Since November hours came up about a week before May 1, it may continue so that December hours come out a week before June 1 and January hours come out a week before July 1.  As far as accurate goes though, hours are always subject to change.


----------



## LSUfan4444

siskaren said:


> Since November hours came up about a week before May 1, it may continue so that December hours come out a week before June 1 and January hours come out a week before July 1.  As far as accurate goes though, hours are always subject to change.



Thanks


----------



## pmdeve

Cant wait till the December hours are posted!  There are 8 of us going this year and I want to be sure to get the ADR's we want for our Christmas celebration.


----------



## bantian602

i met the same problem today ,have you figured it out?


----------



## Tinkermom76

Dec Hours

http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_dec.pdf


----------



## gabbygoose

YAY!!  Can finally finish up my schedule and ADRs! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## selina4disney

WOOHOO! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Tinkermom76 said:


> Dec Hours
> 
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_dec.pdf[/QUOT
> 
> Yah!!!!!  Now to get the planning finished up


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Tinkermom76 said:


> Dec Hours
> 
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_dec.pdf



I'm sorry i'm a newbie when it comes to the hour sticky
are these the offical hours???? or do i still need to wait untill they post them on the disney website?

I really need to get my ADR squared away.


----------



## selina4disney

Lorilais_mommie said:


> I'm sorry i'm a newbie when it comes to the hour sticky
> are these the offical hours???? or do i still need to wait untill they post them on the disney website?



Are you going in Dec.? These are as official as it gets right now. Disney says they will be out 180 days ahead and that is not until June 1, although they will probably be out a little sooner. Yes, they may change. But the fact is they may change even after they are out on the Disney site. I've seen them change hours while I was there on the trip. 



Lorilais_mommie said:


> I really need to get my ADR squared away.



You cannot make any ADRs until 180 days out anyway. The hours will more than likely be on the Disney site in a few days, and you can decide then which ones to make when your date comes. We go Nov. 28 and I can't make my ADRs until June 1. If you don't trust the travel agent pdf (which is what Disney gives to the travel agents) then you will have to wait till Disney posts them, but even if they were posted, you wouldn't be able to make ADRs yet anyway.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

selina4disney said:


> Are you going in Dec.? These are as official as it gets right now. Disney says they will be out 180 days ahead and that is not until June 1, although they will probably be out a little sooner. Yes, they may change. But the fact is they may change even after they are out on the Disney site. I've seen them change hours while I was there on the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot make any ADRs until 180 days out anyway. The hours will more than likely be on the Disney site in a few days, and you can decide then which ones to make when your date comes. We go Nov. 28 and I can't make my ADRs until June 1. If you don't trust the travel agent pdf (which is what Disney gives to the travel agents) then you will have to wait till Disney posts them, but even if they were posted, you wouldn't be able to make ADRs yet anyway.



Thanks for the info. 
I am going in DEC and i did know about 180days ADR. 
But i have a list of TS that we are trying to get into and based on the park hours i will have to pair down the list.

I would like to do this before 180days, so i'm ot so rushed on that day.  
thanks again.


----------



## selina4disney

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I am going in DEC and i did know about 180days ADR.
> But i have a list of TS that we are trying to get into and based on the park hours i will have to pair down the list.
> 
> I would like to do this before 180days, so i'm ot so rushed on that day.
> thanks again.



I know exactly what you mean! This is not set in stone, but I can tell you that we are also going Oct 7-16 and those hours were posted on the Disney site about 2 weeks ahead of the 180 date for us so I was able to decide where to go what day and what ADRs we wanted in plenty of time before I could make the ADRs. I called and made them all at once the morning I could do them, and got everything I wanted. For the Nov 28 - Dec 6 trip I have already used the PDF for a tentative itinerary and will check it against the Disney site when they come out, hopefully SOON, and on June 1, I'll be ready! We also plan to do a tour and MVMCP.

What are your dates in December? For me planning is a lot of the fun but like you I feel better when it is all nailed down.


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

Just to confirm...this was posted on an official Disney website though, correct?


----------



## smidgy

checked July's hours on the dis.  shows evening EMH at Typhoon lagoon.  this is not of Disney's official site.  hubby called disney and they said this is incorrect.  why is is listed?


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

selina4disney said:


> I know exactly what you mean! This is not set in stone, but I can tell you that we are also going Oct 7-16 and those hours were posted on the Disney site about 2 weeks ahead of the 180 date for us so I was able to decide where to go what day and what ADRs we wanted in plenty of time before I could make the ADRs. I called and made them all at once the morning I could do them, and got everything I wanted. For the Nov 28 - Dec 6 trip I have already used the PDF for a tentative itinerary and will check it against the Disney site when they come out, hopefully SOON, and on June 1, I'll be ready! We also plan to do a tour and MVMCP.
> 
> What are your dates in December? For me planning is a lot of the fun but like you I feel better when it is all nailed down.



We are going DEC 7-14th
We would like to get
Asker. , Chef mickey, CRT, Le cellier, Prime time, mary poppin breakfest. 
We my also skip le cellier for crystal pal. ( since we are taking a 4 year old) It all depens on the hours tho! 

I'm finding our AK/ Fantasmic Day it really hard to plan!
We plan on staying at AK untill 4-4:30, then seeing F! at 6:30. 
But when and where to eat that night??
We like to eat around 5pm. but there is no way to eat and make F!

uhhh!!


----------



## pmdeve

Thank you.  Now we can get our ADRs figured out.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Tinkermom76 said:


> Dec Hours
> 
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_dec.pdf



On May 18!!!  Nice.  I can only hope Jan is released by June 18


----------



## dschultz

We are going Dec 1-6, according to the travel agent park hours file Fantasmic will only happen once during our stay. 

I hope that they add another show because we have tickets to MVMCP that night.


----------



## Tinkermom76

dschultz said:


> We are going Dec 1-6, according to the travel agent park hours file Fantasmic will only happen once during our stay.
> 
> I hope that they add another show because we have tickets to MVMCP that night.



Last year they added F! every night that week but I don't think it was added till late October or November. We were there the first week and we saw it but we didn't plan for it


----------



## Tinkermom76

Ltl Mermaid said:


> Just to confirm...this was posted on an official Disney website though, correct?



It is the disney travel agent site. 

If you are uncomfortable using it because it is not up on the Disney site then you should wait for it to be posted. 

They may add shows and change stuff a bit but hours are subject to change just like when they are posted on the Disney site


----------



## ransom

Thank you, Tinkermom!


----------



## denecarter

smidgy said:


> checked July's hours on the dis.  shows evening EMH at Typhoon lagoon.  this is not of Disney's official site.  hubby called disney and they said this is incorrect.  why is is listed?



I was wondering if anybody else had noticed that.  Darn, guess I won't be spending Monday evening at Typhoon Lagoon after all.


----------



## 2kids2luv

Thanks Tinkermom76!  We can make our ADR on 6/1 and are trying to figure out where we'll be each night.  We want to see Fantasmic and MVMCP.


----------



## Tinkermom76

Dec hours are now posted on the Disney Site


----------



## gepuguoji

thanks for sharing so nice things


----------



## scooter7487

has anyone heard if MK will be doing their fireworks?  WDW site does not show fireworks on the 4th they are listed at HS.  We went last year but this year we are staying at BLT so can watch without the crowds but wondering if they are going to have them.  

Scott


----------



## DVCsince02

Tinkermom76 said:


> Dec hours are now posted on the Disney Site



  I've been looking for a week now and haven't found anything but the +10 from check in date (12/9 is the last day).


----------



## siskaren

Click here.

Select the park you're interested in, and click on "Calendar" from the list on the left. You'll then be able to select December from the drop-down list. If you want to know when things like parades and fireworks are, click on the specific date.


----------



## pmdeve

On the  WDW calendar for HS it shows extra magic evening hours  for July 14 and July 21, but when I go to the Disney site, they are not showing Extra Magic evening hours for those days.  I hope Disney will add some HS Xhours during our trip.  I wonder why they are not offering them on these dates?


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

this has probably been asked a million times before- but

Can you tell if the EMH days usually stay the same through out the year at each park?


----------



## LSUfan4444

I know we are a week or two away from the January hours being available through the TRavel Agent sites, but I woud appreciate it very much if anyone who had access to them could post a link when they are available.

Thanks


----------



## LSUfan4444

No January trip love from the Dis'ers?


----------



## Caretames1

Oh Yeah! January hours is what I'm waiting for!


----------



## LSUfan4444

http://www.disneytravelagents.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_jan.pdf

Here ya go, January hours


----------



## rogattdm

LSUfan4444 said:


> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_jan.pdf
> 
> Here ya go, January hours



I want to give you a big ole' kiss for this!  You made my planning of a Jan 2011 trip so easy!


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

We are planning on going Feb 5, 2011 thru Feb 12th.....  Are chances pretty good that the EMHs will stay the same as the last week of January?  

Anyone know when the Feb hours will be out?!?!

THANKS!


----------



## hugejames

really helpful info , thanks for sharing.


----------



## missjudit

LSUfan4444 said:


> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_jan.pdf
> 
> Here ya go, January hours



We will be staying in AKV 2/6-2/11 to celebrate our granddaughter's 5th birthday.  Would love to have the February hours.  TIA
Judi


----------



## azlaura

Feb. hours are out....not sure how to post the link...sorry!


----------



## azlaura

Feb. 6th-12th 

Magic Kingdom 9am - 8pm  
Wishes Fireworks 8pm  
SpectroMagic 7pm M TH Sat

Epcot 9am - 9pm
Future World 9am-9pm
World Showcase 11am-9pm
IllumiNations 9pm

Disney's Hollywood Studios 9am - 7pm
Block Party Bash Parade 3pm
Fantasmic! 7pm Sun7:30 Wed

Disney's Animal Kingdom 9am - 6pm
Mickeys Jammin Jungle Parade 3:45pm

Extra Magic Hours
SunMK PM
MonDHS.. PM..AKAM
TuesEpcotAM
WedAKPM
Thurs.MKAM
FriEpcot ..PM
Sat.DHSAM


----------



## LSUfan4444

azlaura said:


> Feb. hours are out....not sure how to post the link...sorry!



http://www.disneytravelagents.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_feb.pdf


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

AWESOME!!!  Thank you SO much LSUFAN!


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Ack- Can't get the link to work-

So fantasmic is Sunday night and Wednesday night for Feb 5-12th???

nevermind- its up at the wdw site too!


----------



## ryanshana

How reliable are these hours......have they been posted before and pretty much right when Disney gets around to posting theirs?  Thanks


----------



## lamb616

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Ack- Can't get the link to work-
> 
> So fantasmic is Sunday night and Wednesday night for Feb 5-12th???
> 
> nevermind- its up at the wdw site too!



can you post the link? I can only see Jan. 2011 on the WDW site


----------



## lamb616

LSUfan4444 said:


> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_feb.pdf



are these calendars "official"?  When will March be out?  thanks


----------



## LSUfan4444

From a couple of pages ago



> These are as official as it gets right now. Disney says they will be out 180 days ahead and that is not until June 1, although they will probably be out a little sooner. Yes, they may change. But the fact is they may change even after they are out on the Disney site. I've seen them change hours while I was there on the trip



From first page



> Park Hours for:
> 
> January - posted in July (year previous)
> 
> February - posted in August (year previous)
> 
> March - posted in September (year previous)
> 
> April - posted in October (year previous)
> 
> May - posted in November (year previous)
> 
> June - posted in December (year previous)
> 
> July - posted in January
> 
> August - posted in February
> 
> September - posted in March
> 
> October - posted in April
> 
> November - posted in May
> 
> December - posted in June


----------



## lissiesmum

Are the park hours posted on the first of the month?  We'll be traveling the end of April and I'm hoping to have all the hours the beginning of the month to plan all our ADRs


----------



## princessmom29

Ok I am joining up and waiting for March hours. Here's hoping they come out a little early like Feb. hours.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

cool


----------



## kathymu501

Waiting for March 2011 hours also.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Why are there no hours listed on the Disney website calendar for AK in January 2011? The calendar is blank! Feb is there, and Jan is there for all other parks.


----------



## hsmamato2

why can't I find times and days for Fantasmic? looking for Dec.'10


----------



## siskaren

Just click on the date you're interested in on the Hollywood Studios calendar.


----------



## BelleBway

Looks like March 2011 hrs are posted on the travel agent site....

http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_mar.pdf

Now to map out my ADR's!  

Just... why couldn't Disney have Fantasmic on my birthday...?


----------



## Brian Noble

Did anyone else notice that the AK's normal PM EMH on Wednesdays is an AM EMH instead during March?  I wonder if that's a real change, or a typo that got missed.


----------



## jcarwash

Two days ago the DHS park hours for Sunday Sept 12 and Thursday Sept 16 showed two Fantasmic showings at 8 and 9:30 with the park closing at 9:30. 

This was an interesting change for me from what I was expecting, all these months, which was one Fantasmic showing at 8, and the park closing at 8. I just happened to be verifying the park hours I had noted.

Now I'm looking at the DHS calendar on disneyworld.com and they are back to listing one F! show and closing at 8 on both those days....dang!!! What the heck? Parks hours are subject to change...I guess so!


----------



## kristenrice

DisneyCowgirl said:


> Why are there no hours listed on the Disney website calendar for AK in January 2011? The calendar is blank! Feb is there, and Jan is there for all other parks.



Wondering the exact same thing....


----------



## stitchlover

It is now September 5th and no March 2011 hours are posted yet.  I have poked around on a few websites to get an idea of EMH, etc and I am finding conflicting reports.  Some are saying on Sunday March 13th MK is having AM EMH and some are saying it is having PM EMH.  My family loves PM EMH at Magic Kingdom so that one day is hanging my ADR scheduling up.  Wonder when the Disney website will post something official (that might change three times between now and then)?


----------



## lissiesmum

hi there, I'm waiting for the April hours to be posted and am nervous that the first week of Sept is over and the March hours still aren't posted...Can anyone confirm that the days of Fantasmic are always Sun, Tues, and Wed?  Do they add more during peak season (we'll be there during Easter).  We'd like to book a Fantasmic package and I'm trying to figure out my ADRs a little ahead of time...


----------



## stitchlover

September 6 still no March hours posted on the Disney site. Frustrating!


----------



## TLHB70

DisneyCowgirl said:


> Why are there no hours listed on the Disney website calendar for AK in January 2011? The calendar is blank!



I have been wondering also........
This morning when I try to check the AK calendar I am getting an error message.


----------



## stitchlover

I called this morning and asked about the March hours.  The CM I spoke with said they had been given that information this past Saturday so it should be on the website soon.  BUT she was so nice and gave me the park hours, EMH and Fantasmic schedule for the entire 10 days we will be there.  So if anyone is like me and quickly has their 180 day window approaching you might just put in a call and get them to give them to you verbally.  Good luck!


----------



## TLHB70

OK, the AK calendar is now showing again, but still no January hours/times.
Oh well........


----------



## SMastandrea1

Any chance that the April 2011 hours are on that site as well.  Not able to access.  If you could post it, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## sandym718

What happened to the March hours on Disney's site??  I'd really like to see those back up before I make ADR's!


----------



## Sn0W

No March hours on disney site :<


----------



## lilys.mom

BelleBway said:


> Looks like March 2011 hrs are posted on the travel agent site....
> 
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_mar.pdf
> 
> Now to map out my ADR's!
> 
> Just... why couldn't Disney have Fantasmic on my birthday...?



If these are correct how late will Epcot be open if it has PM EMH...and how early will HS be open if they have AM EMH? Thanks.


----------



## philmagic

Does anyone know why there aren't any PM EMH hours on Fridays in Epcot for October?  Magic Kingdom closes at 7 for the party on Friday 10/8, so no late parks on that night!


----------



## PrincesCJM

April 2011 hours at up on the WDW website!!


----------



## sandym718

Off to look - hope they put March back up!!!


----------



## sandym718

sandym718 said:


> Off to look - hope they put March back up!!!



OK, they didn't!  April is up, but not March - what the heck??


----------



## blondie528

Looks like some of March hours are posted!! Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios are up with EMH but Epcot is up without EMH. No clue where Magic Kingdom hours are?


----------



## arman20

I kinda feel it's a blessing in disguise since I think the parks will be swamped twds the end of our trip/4th of July weekend.......


----------



## davidwilsoon

nicolepdonnelly said:


> Agreed Eventer98, we are staying 6/29-7/6 and have the same problem.  I've been watching the website daily in hopes they post July park times.
> I usually go with EMH at the evening times, but we will just try something different this time.  I can't see going to another park for our ADR's in the heat and crowds of summer!



I kinda feel it's a blessing in disguise since I think the parks will be swamped twds the end of our trip/4th of July weekend. The plan right now is to avoid the parks during EMH.


----------



## mmay60046

I hope they post the May parades and fireworks schedule soon.  We're going in early May and I like to plan which parks we will visit based on that.


----------



## peanuts017

When I looked at the December calendar back at the beginning of septembre, Fantasmic was only showing one time on selected evenings, now they have two shows for the same nights.

Do you thing they will make other changes for beginning of December?


----------



## chloeloveless

They just might, for the holiday season.


----------



## Kitterleen

I need May hours NOW!!  Thought they'd have them posted today


----------



## Billabongi

Kitterleen said:


> I need May hours NOW!!  Thought they'd have them posted today



Me to!


----------



## curlycue241

Kitterleen said:


> I need May hours NOW!!  Thought they'd have them posted today



Me too, I was hoping that they were posted today


----------



## momof2n2

I'm looking forward to the DisBoard's May calendar.  Nothing sweeter than having all the info. on one page, vs. hopping all over the Disney site for info.


----------



## Billabongi

momof2n2 said:


> I'm looking forward to the DisBoard's May calendar.  Nothing sweeter than having all the info. on one page, vs. hopping all over the Disney site for info.



I don't get it, it's Nov 2nd and no May calendar! I hope thy're not having issues I really need the park hours before my 180 day adrs come up next week.


----------



## momof2n2

Maybe tomorrow??? :S
I only have two res. I want to make, but I want to get them done!


----------



## Kitterleen

May hours have been posted on wdwinfo.com 

 If you're able to make dining ressies now, Disney dining can tell you the park hours/fireworks/parade times for May also.


----------



## Billabongi

Kitterleen said:


> May hours have been posted on wdwinfo.com
> 
> If you're able to make dining ressies now, Disney dining can tell you the park hours/fireworks/parade times for May also.



YES it is!!! This helps greatly


----------



## Northern Disney Girl

June Hours are up on the TA Site!!! 

Disney TA Site


----------



## ammeador2

Northern Disney Girl said:


> June Hours are up on the TA Site!!!
> 
> Disney TA Site


 
Yay! THank you! I get make our ressies next Sunday!


----------



## NMW

Northern Disney Girl said:


> June Hours are up on the TA Site!!!
> 
> Disney TA Site



Thank you!  I make dining ADR's next week and needed them.


----------



## sesimonas

Thanks for good thing!


----------



## martinbin

I Fully appreciate that:-

Wilderness Lodge - 2011
WDW Boardwalk Villas - November 2011


----------



## Cindy-rella

Thank you!!!!


----------



## hanse

Thanks!


----------



## Vandercapellen

Northern Disney Girl said:


> June Hours are up on the TA Site!!!
> 
> Disney TA Site



What format is this? My computer won't open it.


----------



## Vandercapellen

I need June ASAP! We will be there from 05/30 till 06/06 and I can't plan my days with out it. I can't seem to figure out the Disney TA link above. It won't open on my computer. It just keeps trying to load.


----------



## bush holmes

You'll have to climb the beautiful himilayas to find him, and then and only then, you should be humble and contrite.

    * 3 years ago


----------



## vibram five fingers

Thank you!
nice!


----------



## Northern Disney Girl

Expecting the Disney TA site to release July Hours sometime tomorrow!!! Just checked the site and it said it was down for maintenance! Historically, the new months hours have been released on the 3rd Friday of the month!


----------



## Northern Disney Girl

JULY HOURS are up on the Disney TA site


----------



## ewalkersc

Good Info


----------



## nikole95.7

nicolepdonnelly said:


> Agreed Eventer98, we are staying 6/29-7/6 and have the same problem.  I've been watching the website daily in hopes they post July park times.
> I usually go with EMH at the evening times, but we will just try something different this time.  I can't see going to another park for our ADR's in the heat and crowds of summer!



I kinda feel it's a blessing in disguise since I think the parks will be swamped twds the end of our trip/4th of July weekend. The plan right now is to avoid the parks during EMH.


----------



## Tammydc30

y


----------



## Vandercapellen

When do you expect the TA site to have Aug up?


----------



## pixie_mtl

wondering the same... anyone?


----------



## Northern Disney Girl

August hours will more than likely be posted on the Disney TA site next Friday!    They are very prompt about posting the 3rd Friday of the month!!!


----------



## dekkerdisneydreamer

*This may not belong on this thread, but does anyone know when they release dates/times for MNSSHP?  We are going in October and this is a must do for us!

Thank you!*


----------



## dlboss

I am considering a DVC ownership.  does anyone know what the rules are for early entry?


----------



## DisneyJoo2008

dlboss said:


> I am considering a DVC ownership.  does anyone know what the rules are for early entry?



I could be wrong - but I think the only early entry is for ALL on-site resort guests. I didn't think they have specific DVC early entry days - but I am certainly no expert!

I think they have early and evening extra hours for each park, each week, but again I'm not an expert so other people might know more.

Julie


----------



## disneyobessed

I hope this doesnt sound too stupid but what is the TA site? Im waiting for Aug hours as well!


----------



## Northern Disney Girl

Not stupid at all! It is the website used by official Disney *T*ravel *A*gents!! August Park Hours should appear HERE hopefully next friday!!!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Can't wait for next Friday, then!
Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Vandercapellen

August hours are up on the TA site. Well, kind of, it's up, but some of the hours are blank. I expect it should be completed soon.

http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_aug.pdf


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you!


----------



## Northern Disney Girl

WooHoo!


----------



## pixie_mtl

That's awesome!! I was waiting on that schedule to plan my dining ressie. My 180-days starts in exactly 30 days


----------



## Tinkermom76

time to start waiting for September hours.....


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Vandercapellen said:


> August hours are up on the TA site. Well, kind of, it's up, but some of the hours are blank. I expect it should be completed soon.
> 
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_aug.pdf


Does anyone know if there's a way to print this out?
Have tried several times, but it either cuts thing off at the top or bottom, or takes things out of the middle!
TIA
Gretchen


----------



## krichards

Any idea when November hours will be out?


----------



## mcd2745

krichards said:


> Any idea when November hours will be out?



I think mid-to-late April.


----------



## vellamint

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to print this out?
> Have tried several times, but it either cuts thing off at the top or bottom, or takes things out of the middle!
> TIA
> Gretchen



Select "shrink to printable size" in your printer....


----------



## Lisa Sox Fan

Tinkermom76 said:


> time to start waiting for September hours.....



I am waiting for Sept too!


----------



## tripplanner2

Anyone else have lots of blanks for August hours?


----------



## Vandercapellen

Yes...they are taking way to long to get them out this month.


----------



## disneyobessed

Im trying to figure out dining plans and without the Fantasmic days listed it is tough..


----------



## pixie_mtl

Click on the link below:

August 2011 Calendar


----------



## mcd2745

disneyobessed said:


> Im trying to figure out dining plans and without the Fantasmic days listed it is tough..




I feel the same way. I'm waiting to see when Fantasmic is showing and and then kind of work out the other days around that. I thought everything for August would be available by now.


----------



## DawnMaree

I wonder how the website previously posted has August hours posted when disneytravelagents does not have a full August version yet.  I even checked this morning (Saturday), and it has not been updated.


----------



## bwmmfan

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## brady3194

Regarding Aug hours, last week I discovered if you view the park hours on Disney's site for a specific day and park you can manually adjust the web address to see August hours. For example, go to park hours for Hollywood Studios and click on any day. When that page opens change the end of the URL to the August date in the format YearMonthDay, ie Aug 25 would be 20110825  it provides details on Fantasmic as well. This is my first post so I can't paste a link but here's an example [remove space after the first letter, I couldn't post with the full address]  h ttp://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/hollywood-studios/calendardayview/?asmbly_day=20110825

Unfortunately, Sept. isn't available yet.


----------



## DawnMaree

brady3194 said:


> Regarding Aug hours, last week I discovered if you view the park hours on Disney's site for a specific day and park you can manually adjust the web address to see August hours. For example, go to park hours for Hollywood Studios and click on any day. When that page opens change the end of the URL to the August date in the format YearMonthDay, ie Aug 25 would be 20110825 – it provides details on Fantasmic as well. This is my first post so I can't paste a link but here's an example [remove space after the first letter, I couldn't post with the full address]  h ttp://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/hollywood-studios/calendardayview/?asmbly_day=20110825
> 
> Unfortunately, Sept. isn't available yet.


You're right Brady!  Thanks so much for posting that.  It's almost an embarrassment that disneytravelagents.com cannot pull this up correctly, yet the general public can do it with the slight of hand.


----------



## Vandercapellen

brady3194 said:


> Regarding Aug hours, last week I discovered if you view the park hours on Disney's site for a specific day and park you can manually adjust the web address to see August hours. For example, go to park hours for Hollywood Studios and click on any day. When that page opens change the end of the URL to the August date in the format YearMonthDay, ie Aug 25 would be 20110825  it provides details on Fantasmic as well. This is my first post so I can't paste a link but here's an example [remove space after the first letter, I couldn't post with the full address]  h ttp://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/hollywood-studios/calendardayview/?asmbly_day=20110825
> 
> Unfortunately, Sept. isn't available yet.



OMG Thank you! You are a genius!


----------



## emlutz23

brady3194 said:


> Regarding Aug hours, last week I discovered if you view the park hours on Disney's site for a specific day and park you can manually adjust the web address to see August hours. For example, go to park hours for Hollywood Studios and click on any day. When that page opens change the end of the URL to the August date in the format YearMonthDay, ie Aug 25 would be 20110825  it provides details on Fantasmic as well. This is my first post so I can't paste a link but here's an example [remove space after the first letter, I couldn't post with the full address]  h ttp://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/hollywood-studios/calendardayview/?asmbly_day=20110825
> 
> Unfortunately, Sept. isn't available yet.



THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!  I have been counting the hours until Feb 1st so I could see the hours and start planning our ADR's.  Now I can spend the rest of my Sunday planning away!  "Sorry kids, Mommy's busy right now!"


----------



## pixie_mtl

DawnMaree said:


> I wonder how the website previously posted has August hours posted when disneytravelagents does not have a full August version yet.  I even checked this morning (Saturday), and it has not been updated.





bwmmfan said:


> I was wondering the same thing.



By doing the same thing as brady3194 mentioned here... it'll save you some back and forth mouse click



brady3194 said:


> Regarding Aug hours, last week I discovered if you view the park hours on Disney's site for a specific day and park you can manually adjust the web address to see August hours. For example, go to park hours for Hollywood Studios and click on any day. When that page opens change the end of the URL to the August date in the format YearMonthDay, ie Aug 25 would be 20110825  it provides details on Fantasmic as well. This is my first post so I can't paste a link but here's an example [remove space after the first letter, I couldn't post with the full address]  h ttp://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/hollywood-studios/calendardayview/?asmbly_day=20110825
> 
> Unfortunately, Sept. isn't available yet.


----------



## disneyobessed

Ok Im able to see the correct hours for August on their site but how do I find Fantasmic? We will be there Aug 4th-13th!!!  I need to know my Fantasmic Days!!


----------



## mcd2745

disneyobessed said:


> Ok Im able to see the correct hours for August on their site but how do I find Fantasmic? We will be there Aug 4th-13th!!!  I need to know my Fantasmic Days!!




Do what was described above...pull up the calendar view for DHS and click on any day, change the end of the URL to '20110804' (your first day). That should give to the hours for Aug 4. Then, just keep clicking the "next day" button to see the next day's schedule.


----------



## disneyobessed

mcd2745 said:


> Do what was described above...pull up the calendar view for DHS and click on any day, change the end of the URL to '20110804' (your first day). That should give to the hours for Aug 4. Then, just keep clicking the "next day" button to see the next day's schedule.



I got it!! Thanks!


----------



## anorman

I notice that under the book reservations for Fantasmic that neither July nor August comes up with any available dates.....though June is available to book.  I thought that you could now book the Fantasmic Pkg online.  Any ideas? or thoughts?


----------



## Northern Disney Girl

You will be able to any and all ADRs (including Fantasmic Dinner package!) when your 180 day window opens!!!


----------



## pixie_mtl

Park hours for August 2011 are now showing on the Disney website. At this time, it only seems to work when you click on the "calendar" link that shows on the page of the theme park (http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/magic-kingdom/calendar/?showMonth=august2011)


----------



## rizwan

well to know about it


----------



## mhconley

As brady3194 posted above there is a direct link to daily hours for each park.  I found a direct link to the monthly hours.

http:// disneyworld.disney.go.com / parks / magic-kingdom / calendar /?showMonth=august2011

Remove the spaces in the above and replace the month...  As brady3194 said, September is not yet available, but now you have a link that will get it as soon as it is.

Martin


----------



## ewalkersc

Good information


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

SEPTEMBER IS HERE!!!!!


----------



## Tinkermom76

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> SEPTEMBER IS HERE!!!!!



YAY thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Nermel9

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> SEPTEMBER IS HERE!!!!!



Thanks!  I'm arriving on 9/30 so this is great!  I hope October hours come out this early next month!


----------



## LibrarianBecky

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!   You have completely made my day!!


----------



## ajworthy

Thank you Thank you!  i've been waiting for these hours.


----------



## heatherbynum

Thanks  I have been waiting on the September hours


----------



## youngb

Thank you very much!


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

I've looked at the September hours in order to plan our upcoming trip & I was wondering a few things. First off are they as close to 100% accurate as the Disney World site would be? Also are there any more EMH to be added that are not listed currently? Finally i'm guessing that any day where there is a park closure at 7 is designated as a MNSSHP.

Just a few questions as I wanted to make sure everything was set in stone before we start planning.

TIA!


----------



## Mme. Leota

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> SEPTEMBER IS HERE!!!!!




You're the bomb 3Minnies1Mickey!!  Thank you so much!  This has all but the last day of our trip, and it is always at MK so, this makes it easy!!  You are helping feed the crazy planner beast in me (and apparently many other DISers)


----------



## Dimples1973ca

Is there a similar link for August??


----------



## LJD2143

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> SEPTEMBER IS HERE!!!!!



I do not see any AK PM Extra Magic Hours for September.
Do you think this is a typo, because I can specifically recall PM EMH for AK last year.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

LJD2143 said:


> I do not see any AK PM Extra Magic Hours for September.
> Do you think this is a typo, because I can specifically recall PM EMH for AK last year.



I asked the same thing and was told that after May AK would no longer have PM EMH.   Don't know if that is 100% true just what I was told in another post.


----------



## bless7ings

That is awesome!  Did you happen to have one made for any other month?



3Minnies1Mickey said:


> SEPTEMBER IS HERE!!!!!


----------



## Motherof3wifeof1

I so NEED to see the October Schedule...
We can make our Dining Ressies on April 4th So I'll like to plan based on Park hours.....Please O Please Disney?


----------



## Tinkermom76

bless7ings said:


> That is awesome!  Did you happen to have one made for any other month?



in the web address change the sept to short forms for other months. Oct wont be out till next month


----------



## Robo

osalivan said:


> ...spot.com



*
Watch out for VIRUS FILES and WORMS hidden in SPAM.
Your computer may be infected and your files destroyed.
*

This 'SPAM' post has been reported to the Moderators.

...





...............................................................*I DON'T LIKE SPAM!*


----------



## jcarwash

Dimples1973ca said:


> Is there a similar link for August??



You bet -- as noted in the thread you can take the link and modify the month at the end. Here's the link for Aug (2011 as I type this):

http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_aug.pdf

You can use this link through the year to see when the hours are ready. For example, if you modify for Oct right now as I post this, you'll still get Oct 2010.


----------



## Bella1135

Thanks for the September hours! Does anyone know how late the extra magic hours will keep the parks open in September?


----------



## Lisa Sox Fan

I am going Spet 26-Oct 4 so I am waiting for Oct to finish my plans.
Question, do you base which day you go to which park by the EMH's?
If so, is it better to go with the PM or AM MH's?  I am starting to lay out my trip as I can not make ADR's until 3/30.  An example, if I want to have breakfast at Tusker House, should I go on a day that doesn't have EMH so I can get into the park early?
Thanks.


----------



## Bella1135

Lisa Sox Fan said:


> I am going Spet 26-Oct 4 so I am waiting for Oct to finish my plans.
> Question, do you base which day you go to which park by the EMH's?
> If so, is it better to go with the PM or AM MH's?  I am starting to lay out my trip as I can not make ADR's until 3/30.  An example, if I want to have breakfast at Tusker House, should I go on a day that doesn't have EMH so I can get into the park early?
> Thanks.



Personally, I like the PM EMH better than the AM ones. I rarely take advantage of the morning hours. I like the park hopper option so I can do whatever park I want during the day and then go to the park offering EMH at night. It breaks up the day for me. I've also found that the park that offers the EMH is busier that day because anyone who doesnt have a park hopper pass has to go to that park the day they offer EMH in order to take advantage!

Ps. Go Sox!!


----------



## Lisa Sox Fan

Bella1135 said:


> Personally, I like the PM EMH better than the AM ones. I rarely take advantage of the morning hours. I like the park hopper option so I can do whatever park I want during the day and then go to the park offering EMH at night. It breaks up the day for me. I've also found that the park that offers the EMH is busier that day because anyone who doesnt have a park hopper pass has to go to that park the day they offer EMH in order to take advantage!
> 
> Ps. Go Sox!!



Thanks for the info. 
I will be at Opening Day Yankees game! Can't wait!  Going to be a great season.


----------



## jcarwash

Bella1135 said:


> Thanks for the September hours! Does anyone know how late the extra magic hours will keep the parks open in September?



I think you can expect 3 hours of Extra Magic in the evenings.


----------



## jcarwash

Lisa Sox Fan said:


> I am going Spet 26-Oct 4 so I am waiting for Oct to finish my plans.
> Question, do you base which day you go to which park by the EMH's?
> If so, is it better to go with the PM or AM MH's?  I am starting to lay out my trip as I can not make ADR's until 3/30.  An example, if I want to have breakfast at Tusker House, should I go on a day that doesn't have EMH so I can get into the park early?
> Thanks.



There's different schools of thought on whether to use or avoid EMH. One site, easywdw.com, factors EMH heavily with the daily park recommendations, and tends to recommend avoiding parks with EMH because it draws larger crowds from the resorts. When the September hours are released that site will do a day-by-day recommendation calendar and analysis.


----------



## Lisa Sox Fan

jcarwash said:


> There's different schools of thought on whether to use or avoid EMH. One site, easywdw.com, factors EMH heavily with the daily park recommendations, and tends to recommend avoiding parks with EMH because it draws larger crowds from the resorts. When the September hours are released that site will do a day-by-day recommendation calendar and analysis.



Thanks.  I will definitely check that site.  I was thinking it may be more crowded because of that.


----------



## Disfamguy

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> SEPTEMBER IS HERE!!!!!



Thanks for this.
I was wondering what constitutes EMH at the parks. Is there one for the mornings each day? They all seem to open at 9am.


----------



## jackieleanne

Thanks for the September hours.  The days showing as no Wishes or Electrical Parade showing can it be assumed these will be the Halloween Party! I hope so as I leave on the 10th so being able to go to the Halloween Party on the 9th would be great.


----------



## LJD2143

Disfamguy said:


> Thanks for this.
> I was wondering what constitutes EMH at the parks. Is there one for the mornings each day? They all seem to open at 9am.



EMH can either be in the morning or in the evening.
Morning EMH is for one hour before the park opens (if park opens at 9:00am, then EMH begins at 8:00am).
Evening EMH is usually for 3 hours after the park closes (if park closes at 9:00pm, then EMH goes until 12:00am).

In any given week (Sun-Sat), each park will _typically_ have one occurence of a Morning EMH and one occurence of an Evening EMH.

HTH!


----------



## LJD2143

jackieleanne said:


> Thanks for the September hours.  The days showing as no Wishes or Electrical Parade showing can it be assumed these will be the Halloween Party! I hope so as I leave on the 10th so being able to go to the Halloween Party on the 9th would be great.



I would say that's a correct assumption....
When MK closes at 7pm and there is no scheduled evening parade or fireworks, it's mostly likely due to a scheduled "Event" such as the Halloween Party.


----------



## notfrostyjosh

The 9th and 10th are the "Night of Joy" contemporary Christian concerts.


----------



## megreg

Um, Unlesss I'm reading something wrong, it shows on the DIS Boards that MNSSHP is on 9/19 only?  Can that be accurate??


----------



## jcarwash

megreg said:


> Um, Unlesss I'm reading something wrong, it shows on the DIS Boards that MNSSHP is on 9/19 only?  Can that be accurate??



Well you're reading the wdwinfo page right -- looks like they have only updated their calendar with MSNNHP on 9/19, but that date itself doesn't look right either. That content may have been left over from updating last year's calendar. It can happen.

Looking at the Sept hours from Disney it looks like the party will be 9/13, 9/16, 9/20, 9/23, 9/27, and 9/30 (based on the days MK closes at 7pm, other than Night of Joy on 9/9 and 9/10).


----------



## megreg

jcarwash said:


> Well you're reading the wdwinfo page right -- looks like they have only updated their calendar with MSNNHP on 9/19, but that date itself doesn't look right either. That content may have been left over from updating last year's calendar. It can happen.
> 
> Looking at the Sept hours from Disney it looks like the party will be 9/13, 9/16, 9/20, 9/23, 9/27, and 9/30 *(based on the days MK closes at 7pm, other than Night of Joy on 9/9 and 9/10).[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, Looked at WDWINFO that is posted under DISBOARDS NEWS.. That is what I was thinking based on the Hours of the Parks.  I hope so, I had planned our Party and ADR's based on the Schedule reflecting those dates, I can't imagine it would only be one date in Sept. so hoping you are right.


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

I'm also noticing an extreme lack of evening EMH in September as well. The TA dates involving evening EMH at MK & Epcot weren't accurate & I was wondering if more dates would be added as it makes no sense for only 2 evenings in an 11 day trip.


----------



## jackieleanne

The TA one says that on the 7th Sep MK Closes at 9pm but then on the WDW Info page it is showing as 7pm closure? Is this an error?


----------



## jcarwash

jackieleanne said:


> The TA one says that on the 7th Sep MK Closes at 9pm but then on the WDW Info page it is showing as 7pm closure? Is this an error?



I think the wdwinfo page is in error listing a 7pm closing for MK on that date. In addition to the Disney calendars, easywdw.com also has their full September 2011 hours analysis and lists 9pm closing for MK on 9/7.


----------



## jackieleanne

Thanks yeah thought that may be the case after I spotted it was showing Wishes as being on at 9pm.


----------



## mammalucci

Hi all,

I'm very new at this so what I would like to know is what is the ADR and EMH?


----------



## jcarwash

mammalucci said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm very new at this so what I would like to know is what is the ADR and EMH?



ADR = Advanced Dining Reservation. This is getting a priority seating time (not a real reservation) at Disney property table service restaurants. If you want to eat at a table service restaurant, including any character meals, ADRs are highly recommended. ADRs are open to anyone, whether you are staying on Disney property or not.

EMH = Extra Magic Hours. For guests staying at a Disney resort hotel, on certain days the theme parks (and water parks, during some periods of the year) will have special hours for resort guests only. In the mornings EMH will be one hour prior to official opening. In the evening EMH will be up to 3 hours past official closing. Disney touts EMH as a benefit to resort guests...other schools of thought say that EMH days draw larger crowds because there are so many resort guests.


----------



## mammalucci

Oh ok great thanks jcarwash.  It's great to learn something new.  I am presently planning my vacation with my family for next near (2012), need to know as much as possible.

Thanks again


----------



## nesquik

thanks for the information !


----------



## CalRhyne

Does anyone know of where I might find a printable...comprehensive ...sheet of park hours for the days we are going to be there? (April 9-16)  ON the Disney site you can see hours for each park individually...but I was hoping to print a paper that has all parks on it?  Is there such a thing anywhere?

Thank you very much,
Cal Rhyne


----------



## LJD2143

CalRhyne said:


> Does anyone know of where I might find a printable...comprehensive ...sheet of park hours for the days we are going to be there? (April 9-16)  ON the Disney site you can see hours for each park individually...but I was hoping to print a paper that has all parks on it?  Is there such a thing anywhere?
> 
> Thank you very much,
> Cal Rhyne



http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours.htm

Scroll down to just under the monthly Park Hours.
There is a section titled "Check Walt Disney World Park Hours for specific dates"


----------



## Charleyann

Does anyone have a rough idea when Mickey's Very Merry Christmas  dates will be in December ?

Many thanks 

Charleyann


----------



## LJD2143

Charleyann said:


> Does anyone have a rough idea when Mickey's Very Merry Christmas  dates will be in December ?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Charleyann



Unofficially:

Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party 
November 8,9,11,13,15,18,27,29,30
December 2,4,6,7,9,11,13, 14,16,18


----------



## Yenwood

LJD2143 said:


> Unofficially:
> 
> Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party
> November 8,9,11,13,15,18,27,29,30
> December 2,4,6,7,9,11,13, 14,16,18



How do you know that?  Are you simply looking at last year's schedule and extrapolating?


----------



## TinkerKell-ey

Does Disney post the park calendar for the holiday season any earlier than usual?  We usually go mid-November and have always been able to "plot" our park days before the ADR window.  Our next trip is Dec 30 to Jan 7 and I'm a little nervous...not for the 2 days in December (which I guess will post in June), but for the January days.  Our 180 day is July 3...will I know January park hours before then?   Eeeeks


----------



## LJD2143

October 2011 - Yahoo!
http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_oct.pdf


----------



## 15isto2

LJD2143 said:


> October 2011 - Yahoo!
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_oct.pdf



Showing as 2010 for me


----------



## 15isto2

15isto2 said:


> Showing as 2010 for me



Got 2011 now


----------



## megreg

The disney Travel Agents Sept. Hours show that there is MSEP on 9/21 and 9/24, but on the WDW site it shows that there is not MSEP on those nights? Anyone know for sure?

Also, in Sept. 2010 Fantasmic was at 8 pm and then some nights they added at 9:30 showing but for 2011 they are showing as 8:30.  Does that mean they more than likely will not add another showing or if so it would be at 10pm?

TIA for any insight..


----------



## kstgelais4

Do the MVMCP dates come out 180 days out too. They sure make it really hard to plan for ADR's. If the park hours don't come out until the day you can book ADR's, how are you supposed to book places like CRT and Le Cellier without just guessing? MVMCP throws in an added curveball!!


----------



## jcarwash

kstgelais4 said:


> Do the MVMCP dates come out 180 days out too. They sure make it really hard to plan for ADR's. If the park hours don't come out until the day you can book ADR's, how are you supposed to book places like CRT and Le Cellier without just guessing? MVMCP throws in an added curveball!!



With the hard-ticket parties you may need to make a guess based on the released park hours, looking for evenings when MK closes at 7pm.


----------



## 2Tiggies

I am using the TA park hours at the moment.  My trip is September/October so two calendar months. My ADR window opens tomorrow and it would be really helpful if Disney would post the official park hours for October before the end of the day.  THey aren't helping me here


----------



## HollVoll

2Tiggies said:


> I am using the TA park hours at the moment.  My trip is September/October so two calendar months. My ADR window opens tomorrow and it would be really helpful if Disney would post the official park hours for October before the end of the day.  THey aren't helping me here



What are the TA park hours?  

I hear you--it is especially challenging if you are trying to avoid the Halloween Party at MK.  Praying you get it all figured out!


----------



## ransom

November hours have been posted to the Travel Agent site.


----------



## ColoradoK

ransom said:


> November hours have been posted to the Travel Agent site.



Just saw this and was coming to share.  Woooooooooo hooooooooooo!


----------



## ransom

ColoradoK said:


> Just saw this and was coming to share.  Woooooooooo hooooooooooo!



Yeah!  Now I'm just waiting for time to book my ADRs.

But at least we can firm up our plans a bit now...


----------



## mikewizowski

I'm going in August and I went on Wdwinfo.com and they have the hours posted for everything. Park hours and even the parades and fireworkds


----------



## Sharon

http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/p07jmxcr918tl3aj.png


----------



## pirate

When will the November hours be posted on the Dis, it's May, they should be out. From the hours I've seen on other sites, they are really different from last year, with hardly any late hours. During the holidays the parks are usually open late, why the change? Anyone? Thanks!


----------



## jcarwash

pirate said:


> When will the November hours be posted on the Dis, it's May, they should be out. From the hours I've seen on other sites, they are really different from last year, with hardly any late hours. During the holidays the parks are usually open late, why the change? Anyone? Thanks!



The easywdw site has the analysis of Nov 2011 hours plus expected changes to the hours. You may get some insight there:

http://www.easywdw.com/category/calendar/november2011/


----------



## EvilQueenT

it's so frustrating when you're looking at making your 180 day mark for adrs and like to make them knowing the calendar...frustrated. my 180 day mark is may 31st for the week after thanksgiving. still waiting.


----------



## beatlesblonde

EvilQueenT said:


> it's so frustrating when you're looking at making your 180 day mark for adrs and like to make them knowing the calendar...frustrated. my 180 day mark is may 31st for the week after thanksgiving. still waiting.



I know how you feel, if you are have a subscription to Touring Plans they have an estimated calendar based on last year's hours. I've used that in the past and most of the time their predictions are pretty accurate. That way you at least have a close estimate and can make preliminary plans.


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

December 2011 Park hours are up on the Travel Agent site!


----------



## Sue (mom of 3 boys!)

BigHugsForEeyore said:


> December 2011 Park hours are up on the Travel Agent site!



I can only get the 2010 hours in that site


----------



## jcarwash

Sue (mom of 3 boys!) said:


> I can only get the 2010 hours in that site



I checked and that link does appear to be correctly downloading the TA PDF file with the Dec 2011 hours. You could try right-clicking the link and saving the file to a different location, just in case your browser is caching a old file from last year.

Here is the link again:
http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_dec.pdf


----------



## Sue (mom of 3 boys!)

jcarwash said:


> I checked and that link does appear to be correctly downloading the TA PDF file with the Dec 2011 hours. You could try right-clicking the link and saving the file to a different location, just in case your browser is caching a old file from last year.
> 
> Here is the link again:
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_dec.pdf



got it, thanks!


----------



## burberryplaid

jcarwash said:


> I checked and that link does appear to be correctly downloading the TA PDF file with the Dec 2011 hours. You could try right-clicking the link and saving the file to a different location, just in case your browser is caching a old file from last year.
> 
> Here is the link again:
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_dec.pdf



 Thank you! We are making ADRs on Wednesday so this will help loads!


----------



## dzneelvr

I'm shocked at the small number of evening EMH dates in December (specifically 16-23 when we're there). Our usual World trip in June/July sees one per date somewhere. there's a big hole in the middle of the week with none.will more be added or is this pretty much it I will certainly get all my ADRS in now, but we're a late night family and had hoped to continue that tradition


----------



## lfwhipp

dzneelvr said:


> I'm shocked at the small number of evening EMH dates in December (specifically 16-23 when we're there). Our usual World trip in June/July sees one per date somewhere. there's a big hole in the middle of the week with none.will more be added or is this pretty much it I will certainly get all my ADRS in now, but we're a late night family and had hoped to continue that tradition




i am thinking and hoping for the same thing


----------



## Invisable89

So if i was planning to go mid October *2012* for 2 weeks the parks/parades/fireworks hours won't be released until April 2012? Grrr, that's rather annoying when we need to rent DVC points 11 months out this November & would like to have a good idea on times etc. Ah well. 

I would of thought though, At MK since MNSSHP runs through October (obviously) the hours will be the same as October 2011?! Basically on MNSSHP days the park will be closing at 7pm & so no Wishes or MSEP. But when MNSSHP ISN'T on it varies weekly if Wishes & MSEP are on the same night - sometimes it's just Wishes. 

But do the days MNSSHP is on vary from year to year? Or is it always the same days (every year)?


----------



## robbarren

nevermind


----------



## Mom2apirate&princess

BigHugsForEeyore said:


> December 2011 Park hours are up on the Travel Agent site!



Thanks so much for sharing this!  I've been freaking out not being able to work on ADR's & our park days for our DEC trip!  I will be very busy this morning


----------



## gstew24

ty


----------



## aheaviside

Waiting for January hours so I can go ahead and book my days.  I know they usually come out in July but don't travel agents get them around 15 days before?  So could they be out as soon as June 15th?  That would be great!


----------



## DizFan13

beatlesblonde said:


> I know how you feel, if you are have a subscription to Touring Plans they have an estimated calendar based on last year's hours. I've used that in the past and most of the time their predictions are pretty accurate. That way you at least have a close estimate and can make preliminary plans.



I have the subscription to Touring Plans, but I haven't seen the estimated calender. Can you tell me where to find it?


----------



## enth

Are the lists in this forum accurate?


----------



## EvilQueenT

i'm not sure exactly what you mean by "lists" but based on the title of this thread i'll assume you're talking about park hours etc...as for myself i hit my 180 day mark at the end of may to make adr's for our 7 day trip and the park hours weren't yet up on disney's official site. i went by what was posted via this website and they were exactly what disney put up...only they did it one day at a time after my adr mark of course. this was a stressful point for me because we like to make our adr's around what park we plan to be in that day which of course depends on emh (going to or avoiding) and the hours were always available in the past by our date. thanks disboards!


----------



## aheaviside

Trying to be patient but really hoping January hours will be up this week on the travel agent site!  Anyone else patiently waiting??


----------



## Sue (mom of 3 boys!)

aheaviside said:


> Trying to be patient but really hoping January hours will be up this week on the travel agent site!  Anyone else patiently waiting??


----------



## readytogotodisney

aheaviside said:


> Trying to be patient but really hoping January hours will be up this week on the travel agent site!  Anyone else patiently waiting??



ME!!! I swear I check at least 2x a day.


----------



## EvilQueenT

hang in there! i feel your pain. i had to make my adr's without the official times coming out from disney for our late nov early dec trip. very frustrating especially if you're like us and use those times to kind of plan your day and adr's around those times. the times here on this site ended up being right on so you might consider using them as a guide at least.


----------



## aheaviside

is there a link that you could share?  I don't have it ...was just waiting for someone to post it here.


----------



## jcarwash

aheaviside said:


> is there a link that you could share?  I don't have it ...was just waiting for someone to post it here.



Here's the link you can monitor -- it's to a PDF file. I keep this link around and just change the month at the end. Currently this will pull down the Jan 2011 file, but it should be the new spot for Jan 2012. Unless they change their methods of course.

http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_jan.pdf


----------



## aheaviside

Anyone have any news on January hours?  The link is still pulling up Jan. 2011 hrs but just hoping someone may have something that I don't know about.


----------



## tankgirl427

It's updated! WOOHOO! I can now plan my ADRs!


----------



## CAStevens218

tankgirl427 said:


> It's updated! WOOHOO! I can now plan my ADRs!



Yayyyyyy thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## aheaviside

The link posted about 3 posts before this is still showing Jan. 2011 hrs.  Can someone re-post a new link so I can take a look.  So excited!!


----------



## aheaviside

Never mind. It's on the easywdw site if anyone needs it.  FYI- there are no Fantasmics from Jan 5-26th so that may be an error and may change things up a bit per easywdw.com.


----------



## readytogotodisney

tankgirl427 said:


> It's updated! WOOHOO! I can now plan my ADRs!



This made my day! Good timing too, my son just went down for a long nap so now I have 2 hours to plan out our trip!!


----------



## aidansmommy




----------



## TaraZ

jcarwash said:


> Here's the link you can monitor -- it's to a PDF file. I keep this link around and just change the month at the end. Currently this will pull down the Jan 2011 file, but it should be the new spot for Jan 2012. Unless they change their methods of course.
> 
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_jan.pdf



Thanks so much-- I was just checking on this for our January 2012 trip!


----------



## mcoslit

Where can I find the times for the parades and fireworks at the parks?  The listing I found on WDWinfo doesn't seem exactly right (says EMH PM hours at AK??) and the chart lines up weird so DH doesn't believe.  I don't see these hours ANYWHERE on the official WDW site?


----------



## jcarwash

mcoslit said:


> Where can I find the times for the parades and fireworks at the parks?  The listing I found on WDWinfo doesn't seem exactly right (says EMH PM hours at AK??) and the chart lines up weird so DH doesn't believe.  I don't see these hours ANYWHERE on the official WDW site?



On the official WDW site, you can use the calendar view for each park to see the parade and fireworks details, for example, here is the July 8 schedule for MK:

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/magic-kingdom/calendardayview/?asmbly_day=20110708

To get an overview listing, the Disney Travel Agents file has the major parades and fireworks/nighttime shows listed. Here's an example link for Jan 2012, but you can change the month at the end of the link to get a different month:
http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_jan.pdf


----------



## mcoslit

Ah!!!  Thanks--I had tried that link a few times before but kept doing *jul* for July.  Finally tried JULY and viola!  Thank yoU!


----------



## poppva1

Has anyone been to the Magic Kingdom on labor day ? If so how crowded was it ? We are thinking of going in the evening on arrival day which will be labor day. Please let me know what you think


----------



## NOLAmom

Feb. 2012 travel agent hours were released.  check easywdw.com to see the calendar


----------



## jcarwash

Feb 2012 Disney Travel Agents file link:

http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_feb.pdf


----------



## leanne11

thank you...getting close to 180 dinnr ressies and nd to know hrs on sat nite.....


----------



## xiaoiao

the same problem


----------



## disneychic

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! NOLAmom and jcarwash for February 2012 hours!!!!!   Counting down the days till I can make ADR's and this will help me make some dinner choices!!!


----------



## andylcq

tks for the up date


----------



## rngclick

When I pull up the calendar on the Disney website for August 2011 there are no hours showing.  Am I doing something wrong? !


----------



## PersonalizedMouse

allthingsmouse.com has them posted up until February 2012


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

tahnks for the list for allthingsmouse! theirs is more complete as far as open and close goes...i have until saturday the 6th to plan for the adrs...so hopefully the WD website will post the official hours soon :O)


----------



## pequele

PersonalizedMouse said:


> allthingsmouse.com has them posted up until February 2012



how accurate is allthingsmouse? it's a little difficult to plan character dines if you don't know park hours! why does DW do that?


----------



## vitalogy




----------



## Joyce_Belle

Hi,

Does anybody know when the times for May 2012 will be available?

Thanks! 

Greets,
Joyce


----------



## jcarwash

Joyce_Belle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody know when the times for May 2012 will be available?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Greets,
> Joyce



According to the formula in the first sticky post, you can expect them by November 2011.


----------



## sandym718

March 2012 hours up on the travel agent site!!

http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_mar.pdf


----------



## andylcq

squiint said:


> Are the lists in this forum accurate?



I has check ,it really true


----------



## Intimidator305kd

I have never been to Disney World, but I am planning on going soon, maybe for my honeymoon.


----------



## geishagirl81

sandym718 said:


> March 2012 hours up on the travel agent site!!
> 
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_mar.pdf





Now I can finally set my ADR wishlist!!!!!  THANK YOU!


----------



## Purple Monkey

This is my first post . . . to say THANKS! for this link.
I am planning my 5th visit to Disney but it is only my 2nd time doing the actual planning.


----------



## mitsybella

sandym718 said:


> March 2012 hours up on the travel agent site!!
> 
> http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_mar.pdf



Disney has disabled this link....  you have log in now


----------



## sandym718

Here's the new link (change the month as usual): http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_mar.pdf


----------



## audrey13

sandym718 said:


> Here's the new link (change the month as usual): http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_mar.pdf



How accurate is this site?  Is this straight from Disney?  The March hours for HS (at least for March 30 and 31) differ from the hours posted on wdwmagic.  Which would you trust more?


----------



## jcarwash

audrey13 said:


> How accurate is this site?  Is this straight from Disney?  The March hours for HS (at least for March 30 and 31) differ from the hours posted on wdwmagic.  Which would you trust more?



The media.disneywebcontent.com links are from the official Disney travel agent site. Those PDFs tend to be the most accurate, and they do update the files periodically as things change.

This page on easywdw.com provides easy links to each month's file:
http://www.easywdw.com/news/disney-moves-its-travel-agents-calendars-to-new-web-adddress/


----------



## angierae

Where are the park hours for April 2012!  The March 2012 hours were up on the TA site on the 12th last month, it's now the 16th and nothing!  

I have to make our ADR's in 16 days and I'd like a little leeway in figuring out a basic schedule for us!  

(I know, I know.  Be patient.  It's hard when it's DISNEY!  )


----------



## audrey13

I'm waiting for April 2012 too.  My ADR window opens up in 13 days - yikes!! 

I noticed that Touring Plans has park hours for April - are they usually pretty accurate?  I'm concerned more with EMH days than exact hours at this point.


----------



## angierae

The April hours are up on the TA site!


----------



## Disneyin2012

April 2012 hours are posted at the travel agent link above (I can't include the link because I don't have 10 posts).


----------



## CarolinaMomOf3boys

what travel agent link??


----------



## jcarwash

CarolinaMomOf3boys said:


> what travel agent link??



Probably the best resource for park hours are the PDF files on the Disney travel agent web site. The web site itself requires log in, but the calendar files remain open for general download. 

This great post on easywdw.com has all the ongoing links for each month:

http://www.easywdw.com/news/disney-moves-its-travel-agents-calendars-to-new-web-adddress/


----------



## MightyDuck001

Does anyone know when the ticket booths open? I was planning on going for extra magic hours in October, but I need to stop and get a Fl resident pass in the park before.


----------



## Dfan79

I can't wait for my vacation in January. Its going to be cold, but cool.

*Disney's Dark Kingdom* new info on *page 14*

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2651621&page=14


----------



## jcarwash

Thanks to Josh on easywdw for the news...the May 2012 hours have been posted on the TA site:

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_may.pdf


----------



## cschwally

Anyone have any idea about hour discrepancies?  Touringplans.com has MK open til midnight the entire Thanksgiving weekend. Disney's website has it open til 9 am.

Can anyone shed light on this?


----------



## cschwally

cschwally said:


> Anyone have any idea about hour discrepancies?  Touringplans.com has MK open til midnight the entire Thanksgiving weekend. Disney's website has it open til 9 am.
> 
> Can anyone shed light on this?



Easy WDW matches Tourinplans. 
http://www.easywdw.com/news/november-2011-disney-world-operating-calendar-changes/


----------



## Liandro

I could be totally wrong but if I look at the official Disney site I can see the EMH hours until the tenth of May.

Are these the correct dates or am I wrong?


----------



## jcarwash

cschwally said:


> Easy WDW matches Tourinplans.
> http://www.easywdw.com/news/november-2011-disney-world-operating-calendar-changes/



Josh at easywdw knows his stuff about the park hours. He has a piece on his site about how the travel agent calendar is the most accurate source and the official WDW site often needs to catch up...until you approach the actual "week of" when the official WDW site reflects any last-minute changes to park hours.


----------



## cschwally

jcarwash said:


> Josh at easywdw knows his stuff about the park hours. He has a piece on his site about how the travel agent calendar is the most accurate source and the official WDW site often needs to catch up...until you approach the actual "week of" when the official WDW site reflects any last-minute changes to park hours.



Thanks. I couldn't find that section last night, but thought I remembered it.


----------



## Muslickz

cschwally said:


> Thanks. I couldn't find that section last night, but thought I remembered it.



Good one lol  I do that all the time 

-M


----------



## miprender

I see the June hours are up on the TA site  (_though subject to change a gazillion times before we arrive_)

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_june.pdf


----------



## rmprhp

We are planning a November trip to WDW for the weekend that will now host the Wine & Dine Half Marathon - what impact will this have on EPCOT's hours the day of the race? anything else we should be aware of?


----------



## Red84Irish

Did anyone get the special email about Magic Kingdom being opened for 24 hours straight for the first time ever?  I'm really excited


----------



## exwdwcm

rmprhp said:


> We are planning a November trip to WDW for the weekend that will now host the Wine & Dine Half Marathon - what impact will this have on EPCOT's hours the day of the race? anything else we should be aware of?


I am in the same boat.  We are booked November 8-17th at BLT.  I wasn't happy hearing the marathon was moved, but what can you do?  Hoping it won't have a huge impact on crowds that first weekend, since it is last weekend of F&W, plus Festival of the Masters.  

I don't know that the marathon had any impact on the park hours this year, I believe the race occurred after hours at night.  I don't think the half marathon started until like 10pm from Wide World of Sports.  the Halloween 5K was that saturday am at AK before park opening, so park hours weren't affected from what I know of.


----------



## rmprhp

Thanks Michelle, I guess we just hope for the best No matter the crowd level, I've loved every Disney trip I've taken.


----------



## mikeymyk11

24 hours of fun Feb 29th at Disney! Wooo! only day that matters


----------



## SaraJayne

.


----------



## jjohnson

hours for AK are out through 8/21


----------



## jjohnson

Now all parks are posted thru 8/21


----------



## KNovacovschi

I really hope they post October hours before April. I'm going Oct 14-20 and April 17 is when I can book my ADR's. In order to book my ADR's I need to plan what park I'm going to be in on which day since we only have the base tickets. Grrrrr. It's so frustrating when you want to plan but can't.


----------



## beattyfamily

August hours yet? Anyone know when? must be soon.

Can't find another thread about it.


----------



## jcarwash

beattyfamily said:


> August hours yet? Anyone know when? must be soon.
> 
> Can't find another thread about it.



August 2012 hours have already been released. Best source for now is the Disney travel agent calendar PDF, here:
http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_aug.pdf

There will likely be updates but this is the most current info.


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

September hours are posted

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S...pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_sept.pdf


----------



## HeatherLassell

STLDisney_Freak said:


> September hours are posted
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S...pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_sept.pdf



That calender still says 2011 at the top...


----------



## jcarwash

HeatherLassell said:


> That calender still says 2011 at the top...



You may need to clear your browser cache, or use a different browser on your computer. They re-use the same file link regardless of year, so your browser may still be opening/showing you the file from last September.


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

HeatherLassell said:


> That calender still says 2011 at the top...


 
Mine says 2012


----------



## HeatherLassell

jcarwash said:


> You may need to clear your browser cache, or use a different browser on your computer. They re-use the same file link regardless of year, so your browser may still be opening/showing you the file from last September.



THANK YOU!   That was the problem!  I was able to look at August and see 2012 but I must have looked at September before it changed.


----------



## KNovacovschi

Grrrrr....I want October hours. I need to plan but can't until I have those hours...


----------



## pixie_mtl

KNovacovschi said:


> Grrrrr....I want October hours. I need to plan but can't until I have those hours...


 
hahaha Lucky for you, they'll probably come in next month. I'm waiting for December hours. I try doing my planning with last years' schedule but it's not the same. And I'd hate to have to change the whole thing. So waiting


----------



## HeatherLassell

KNovacovschi said:


> Grrrrr....I want October hours. I need to plan but can't until I have those hours...



Should they be up soon?


----------



## popsynic

September hours were up around 15 Feb, so October should be up in next 7 days I imagine.


----------



## JJJohnson

Very good info, Thank you..


----------



## scorpad99

omg , I just added another day onto the beginning of my trip so excited!!!!  October seems so far away


----------



## HeatherLassell

KNovacovschi said:


> Grrrrr....I want October hours. I need to plan but can't until I have those hours...



THE SITE IS DOWN FOR MAINTENANCE right now!

lol

I'm hoping it's to put up the OCTOBER hours.

Can you tell I'm eager?  

ADR date for me is April 2nd! Ahhhh 

ETA:  Well it's working again and still says 2011!  Argh!

ETA2:  OCTOBER HOURS ARE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *woohoo*  Happy planning!!!


----------



## popsynic

HeatherLassell said:


> THE SITE IS DOWN FOR MAINTENANCE right now!
> 
> lol
> 
> I'm hoping it's to put up the OCTOBER hours.
> 
> Can you tell I'm eager?
> 
> ADR date for me is April 2nd! Ahhhh
> 
> ETA:  Well it's working again and still says 2011!  Argh!
> 
> ETA2:  OCTOBER HOURS ARE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *woohoo*  Happy planning!!!



where are they up - can't see them on official site.  

Also the http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_oct.pdf still says 20122 to me?

forget that - I just needed to refresh my computers cache - I can see them now - great stuff


----------



## Muslickz

popsynic said:


> where are they up - can't see them on official site.
> 
> Also the http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_oct.pdf still says 20122 to me?
> 
> forget that - I just needed to refresh my computers cache - I can see them now - great stuff



I can't see them either tried to refresh cache, but it's not working maybe it's my PC ..... will try again later 

-M


----------



## pequele

question guys....when it says something like MK hours are 8-11 say, and then it says EMH at MK for AM, does that mean it opens at 7 then? or is 8 the opening time for EMH?


----------



## jcarwash

pequele said:


> question guys....when it says something like MK hours are 8-11 say, and then it says EMH at MK for AM, does that mean it opens at 7 then? or is 8 the opening time for EMH?



If you're looking at one of Disney's official calendars, where they list park hours 8am to 11pm with EMH AM for MK, then EMH entry for resort guests would start at 7am with regular entry starting at 8am.


----------



## TNDisDad

When they post October hours, do they typically publish the dates for the Halloween party since the hours at MK are directly impacted by the party?  I'm trying to plan for mid-October.

Thanks.


----------



## HeatherLassell

TNDisDad said:


> When they post October hours, do they typically publish the dates for the Halloween party since the hours at MK are directly impacted by the party?  I'm trying to plan for mid-October.
> 
> Thanks.



When you are looking at the OCTOBER calender look at all the days that Magic Kingdom closes at 7pm with NO wishes scheduled.  Those will be MNSSHP days.  I have been told they can add MORE but those are the scheduled days as of right now.

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_oct.pdf

(that calender!)


----------



## TNDisDad

Thanks for the info.


----------



## babyrich

HeatherLassell said:


> THE SITE IS DOWN FOR MAINTENANCE right now!
> 
> lol
> 
> I'm hoping it's to put up the OCTOBER hours.
> 
> Can you tell I'm eager?
> 
> ADR date for me is April 2nd! Ahhhh
> 
> ETA:  Well it's working again and still says 2011!  Argh!
> 
> ETA2:  OCTOBER HOURS ARE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *woohoo*  Happy planning!!!



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!! THE PARK HOURS MADE MY NIGHT!!!!!

I CAN PLAN, I CAN PLAN!!!!!


----------



## AutieMom

Why can't I see the park hours on the site???  All I can see is September hours.  On the first page the first two weeks of October are greyed out and then when you click on a park it only goes through Sept?

What's going on??


----------



## Robo

AutieMom said:


> Why can't I see the park hours on the site???  All I can see is September hours.  On the first page the first two weeks of October are greyed out and then when you click on a park it only goes through Sept?
> 
> What's going on??



While NO calendar is (or could be) 100% accurate, the WDW Travel Agent Calendar 
is consistently the earliest-listed and best-maintained (frequently updated) 
of all of the on-line calendars.


The info posted on the TA calendar is as accurate and complete as to what has been released by Disney.
As more info is revised and released, The TA calendar will be automatically updated to reflect that info.

Just keep checking and re-checking.
October TA Calendar


----------



## JJJohnson

Nice info.. Thanks


----------



## tofubeast

Just a heads up that the TA Nov. 12 hours were just posted and are live:

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_nov.pdf


----------



## imprimouse

tofubeast said:


> Just a heads up that the TA Nov. 12 hours were just posted and are live:
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_nov.pdf



woohoo!  time to get to work


----------



## chinarider

Any word on these???


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

tofubeast said:


> Just a heads up that the TA Nov. 12 hours were just posted and are live:
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_nov.pdf



How would I find this calendar for June/July?

TIA!


----------



## jcarwash

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> How would I find this calendar for June/July?



Here are the links. These are the current syntax for the official travel agent calendars. You can change the month part of the URL to check for other schedules...nine months of the year it's a three character abbreviation like "Jan" or "Nov" - for June, July, and Sept they use four characters.

June:
http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S...pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_June.pdf

July:
http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S...pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_July.pdf


----------



## ssboney

Are the extra magic hours typically the same for each month every year?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

jcarwash said:


> Here are the links. These are the current syntax for the official travel agent calendars. You can change the month part of the URL to check for other schedules...nine months of the year it's a three character abbreviation like "Jan" or "Nov" - for June, July, and Sept they use four characters.
> 
> June:
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S...pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_June.pdf
> 
> July:
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S...pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_July.pdf



Thank you so much.


----------



## ssboney

Thank you!!!


----------



## msheriffm

It is funny that you are all discussing the hours for July.  I had made our ADR's over a month ago and then check into EMH today.(We are first timers to WDW)  I just spent an hour changing reservations around so we would be in the park with EMH hours.  We are from the west coast so are hoping to take advantage to the late night hours.  I am hoping that means 2 or 3 am when the hours are updated.  How cool to be in MK at 3:00 AM.  I hope the parks keep the same dates for the EMH.


----------



## grammimouse

October hours ARE out !!! Just go to the top of this page and click on the first listing on the left for DIS. In that little box with the scroll right there just scroll down and there they are !!!! Just printed mine , this will help with planning my days -- and nights  !!


----------



## jcarwash

grammimouse said:


> October hours ARE out !!! Just go to the top of this page and click on the first listing on the left for DIS. In that little box with the scroll right there just scroll down and there they are !!!! Just printed mine , this will help with planning my days -- and nights  !!



If I were you I would use the official Disney travel agent calendar PDF for the October hours. The listing on wdwinfo.com is good, but may not always be completely up to date. The October PDF has an edit date of 4/13/12 and the notice of wdwinfo posting their version of the hours was on 4/7/12.

Link here: http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_oct.pdf


----------



## JoeyAnyc

November hours are up 
Waiting on December...


----------



## My2Qtz0205

JoeyAnyc said:


> November hours are up
> Waiting on December...



Ditto.  Today is the 14th.  I have the day off.  It would be a good day to do some planning.  Just sayin'!

(Would also be a good day to do laundry, vacuum, mop floor, dust, etc., but planning is more fun!)


----------



## jcarwash

The December 2012 hours are available in PDF from the Disney travel agent site:

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_dec.pdf


----------



## mommyof3princess27

TA hours are up!


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Yay!!  Pixie dust for me!


----------



## Koz

Go figure.  The calendar for a date in DEC shows AK with EMH, but Touring plans shows MK. Am I correct in assuming that the TA calendar is correct and that Touring Plans will need to be modified?


----------



## LSUfan4444

Patiently waiting on January's hours.

Okay, not patiently, but waiting nonetheless.


----------



## nic100308

BLURG!!  I'm waiting for January too!!  Blast the slowly passing days...

I'm pretty much done with our itinerary, park hours aren't usually a determining factor for me but I JUST GOTTA KNOW!!!


----------



## readytogotodisney

Waiting for January too! Once they're released my planning will go into full swing! 
Less then two weeks until we can switch our resort with DVC, book our flights in a little over a month, and make ADR's in about 5 weeks! Then I'll need to switch gears and go back to planning our DL trip.


----------



## DisneyJonesGirl

*Also waiting for January hours woop woop!*


----------



## LSUfan4444

Hungry for info - this needs to be filled out!!!


----------



## readytogotodisney

Anybody think we'll see park hours next week? My gosh I hope so! I feel the need to start obsessing over them!


----------



## mariamouse

What is the likelihood that January park hours will change after they are released?  Are the EMH park dates set in stone?  We are visiting MLK weekend, so I imagine that those hours might be slightly later/open to change.  Just wondering how much I should actually go by the preliminary hours release.


----------



## readytogotodisney

mariamouse said:


> What is the likelihood that January park hours will change after they are released?  Are the EMH park dates set in stone?  We are visiting MLK weekend, so I imagine that those hours might be slightly later/open to change.  Just wondering how much I should actually go by the preliminary hours release.



They'll change, especially over MLK, but mainly just MK hours will change. MK will probably be open until 12pm on Friday/Sat, and maybe 11pm on Sunday, Monday it'll be 9 or 10pm. From that point on it'll be 9pm closing.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but pretty sure that the rotation of EMH is set in stone. The hours of the evening will change based on the regular park hours, and they may add additional parks to the EMH to compensate for crowds.


----------



## mariamouse

readytogotodisney said:


> They'll change, especially over MLK, but mainly just MK hours will change. MK will probably be open until 12pm on Friday/Sat, and maybe 11pm on Sunday, Monday it'll be 9 or 10pm. From that point on it'll be 9pm closing.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but pretty sure that the rotation of EMH is set in stone. The hours of the evening will change based on the regular park hours, and they may add additional parks to the EMH to compensate for crowds.



Thanks for the info! Guess we'll just have to wait and see what happens. Hopefully it will not affect our planning too much!


----------



## LSUfan4444

I have a feeling today is our day.


----------



## readytogotodisney

LSUfan4444 said:


> I have a feeling today is our day.



Me too! I hope we're right! I keep hitting refresh on the TA hours just to see if it's there yet. I think I need to back away and do something else for awhile... I'm driving myself crazy


----------



## PersonalizedMouse

Last year jan hours came out June 14...I have the archived web page.  Aaahhh. I'm ready to plan now


----------



## readytogotodisney

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_jan.pdf


----------



## StarGirl11

Wow uh, I kind of hope they extend the hours before January. Compared to last years posted hours they're kind of short for the beginning of January. I know they have to go in and change it eventually (no mention of EMHs at all, weird). And I'm still hoping that they'll change the hours for NYE at MK and keep it open past midnight this coming NYE so I can get my first ride of the New Year there and not have to go all the way to DHS for it.


----------



## readytogotodisney

StarGirl11 said:


> Wow uh, I kind of hope they extend the hours before January. Compared to last years posted hours they're kind of short for the beginning of January. I know they have to go in and change it eventually (no mention of EMHs at all, weird). And I'm still hoping that they'll change the hours for NYE at MK and keep it open past midnight this coming NYE so I can get my first ride of the New Year there and not have to go all the way to DHS for it.



I have no doubt that the hours will change between now and then, this is just the rough outline as far as Disney is concerned. Once 2013 packages are released and they give a better idea of crowd numbers the hours will change. I'm not sure about NY days, but I know MLK weekend MK will be open past 8pm.


----------



## LSUfan4444

I guess I did it to myself, but I was expecting EMH on there - can't do much planning without that.  BUT, at least I know theyre supposed to have fantasmic every night


----------



## StarGirl11

readytogotodisney said:


> I have no doubt that the hours will change between now and then, this is just the rough outline as far as Disney is concerned. Once 2013 packages are released and they give a better idea of crowd numbers the hours will change. I'm not sure about NY days, but I know MLK weekend MK will be open past 8pm.



Thanks we're there until the 14th so not there for MLK but thanks for the info anyway.

Quick question for anyone who may know, why does December hours list Typhoon Lagoon as being refurbished and January as Blizzard Beach being refurbished? I know most likely BB will be the one being refurbished just a weird thing I noticed in the hours.


----------



## PersonalizedMouse

I was psyched to see Fantasmic was being shown daily, but I agree the hours aren't very helpful without EMH


----------



## jcarwash

LSUfan4444 said:


> I guess I did it to myself, but I was expecting EMH on there - can't do much planning without that.  BUT, at least I know theyre supposed to have fantasmic every night



You're right to expect EMH hours to be listed. Typically they are included even when the initial PDF is released. In this case it would seem another file may be coming shortly.


----------



## mariamouse

jcarwash said:


> You're right to expect EMH hours to be listed. Typically they are even when the initial PDF is released. In this case it would seem another file may be coming shortly.



Should we expect finalized January EMH info before July probably?  August?

I want to start planning so badly and cannot do anything until I have EMH info to go by!  Guess I will just have to be patient.


----------



## jcarwash

mariamouse said:


> Should we expect finalized January EMH info before July probably?  August?
> 
> I want to start planning so badly and cannot do anything until I have EMH info to go by!  Guess I will just have to be patient.



Expert Josh on easywdw.com says he has never seen an initial file released without EMH before, but he also commented that he should have the Jan 2013 EMH by the end of this week. I am not sure if he is expecting a new travel agent file to be posted or if he has another source.

To see the source, look halfway through this post about July/summer hours:
http://www.easywdw.com/site-news/july-crowd-calendar-updated


----------



## mariamouse

jcarwash said:


> Expert Josh on easywdw.com says he has never seen an initial file released without EMH before, but he also commented that he should have the Jan 2012 EMH by the end of this week. I am not sure if he expecting a new travel agent file to be posted or if he has another source.
> 
> To see the source, look halfway through this post about July/summer hours:
> http://www.easywdw.com/site-news/july-crowd-calendar-updated



Thanks so much for the info!  I assume that you were referring to Jan 2013 as opposed to 2012?  Glad to hear that EMHs should be posted this week! 

Has it ever been the case that EMH information changed post-release (i.e. MK AM EMH gets moved from Monday to Tuesday and replaced with another park) or is pretty much everything except the hours set in stone?

Thanks again!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Getting kind of ridiculous now,


----------



## readytogotodisney

jcarwash said:


> Expert Josh on easywdw.com says he has never seen an initial file released without EMH before, but he also commented that he should have the Jan 2013 EMH by the end of this week. I am not sure if he is expecting a new travel agent file to be posted or if he has another source.
> 
> To see the source, look halfway through this post about July/summer hours:
> http://www.easywdw.com/site-news/july-crowd-calendar-updated



I hope he's right! I feel like I can't do any planning, bc of it. 1) I want to know, and 2) I wonder what else is going to change when the calender is updated.


----------



## jcarwash

Josh on easywdw has an update about the lack of January 2013 EMH and his ideas as to why they are not available yet:

http://www.easywdw.com/site-news/inaccurate-january-2013-walt-disney-world-crowd-calendar/


----------



## mariamouse

I read a post a few days ago that a reliable CM said that January EMHs would be released along with the packages on July 11th (or at least around the 11th).

Does anyone know if there is any truth to this? I'm so anxious to start planning!


----------



## Steve's Girl

OK, what is up with the January hours!  I am getting just a wheeeeeee bit impatient!


----------



## Bettie

I KNOW!

I want to figure out my park choices for each day so I can make my ADRs!


----------



## Hmaries4

We're on our way to WDW in Feb and I have been checking the calendar daily!  It looks like the January EMH hours are finally up on the Disney site today, I'm so ready to get all of our ADR's set up


----------



## nessz79

Now waiting for March hours .  Although I think we have more time to wait since we still have time to make our ADRs!


----------



## TJDisneymama

Man, do we really have to wait 'til *October* for April's hours???    I want to start planning NOW!


----------



## moparop

It looks like previous months have had the TA hours come out on the 14th. Any luck for April being up today?


----------



## TJDisneymama

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Apr.pdf


----------



## Belle & Ariel

Can someone post the link to the travel agent calendar for March?


----------



## jcarwash

Belle & Ariel said:
			
		

> Can someone post the link to the travel agent calendar for March?



Quick tip is to take the same link from the post above and replace "apr" with "mar".


----------



## tkbk

Help having a difference of option with a friend on when exactly late night EMH is on a certain day in October .  On the Disney website is says on Sunday October 7th at MK there is late EMH form 12-3am, I believe it mean from the continuation of closing hours on Sunday night they are open for three extra hours but myffriend thinks because thymes have the 12-3am list above the opening hour on Sunday the 7th that it really means 12-3am Synday morning which would mean the 3 extra hours are a continuation from closing Saturday night the 6th.  Hope I dont sound too confusing.    Help please.


----------



## siskaren

tkbk said:


> Help having a difference of option with a friend on when exactly late night EMH is on a certain day in October .  On the Disney website is says on Sunday October 7th at MK there is late EMH form 12-3am, I believe it means from the continuation of closing hours on Sunday night they are open for three extra hours but my friend thinks because they have the 12-3am listed above the opening hour on Sunday the 7th that it really means 12-3am Sunday morning which would mean the 3 extra hours are a continuation from closing Saturday night the 6th.  Hope I don't sound too confusing. Help please.



You're correct. The EMH hours are for the particular operating day they're listed on.


----------



## megreg

Never mind, Figured it out....
Thanks!


----------



## AJ1983

Waiting not so patiently for May 2013 hours


----------



## mcever4

AJ1983 said:


> Waiting not so patiently for May 2013 hours



Me Too!!!!!!

Robin


----------



## bentopher

mcever4 said:


> Me Too!!!!!!
> 
> Robin



  me three!!!


----------



## disneycruiser22

AJ1983 said:


> Waiting not so patiently for May 2013 hours



me as well!! I want to plan my dining reservations accordingly


----------



## jcarwash

AJ1983 said:


> Waiting not so patiently for May 2013 hours





mcever4 said:


> Me Too!!!!!!
> 
> Robin





bentopher said:


> me three!!!





disneycruiser22 said:


> me as well!! I want to plan my dining reservations accordingly



The May 2013 hours were posted to the travel agent site on Friday:

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_may.pdf


----------



## hljoo8

Thanks for the link. 

I just looked at it. Is this schedule set in stone? 

I thought Fantasmic was an every night show.  

And the night DHS has EME there's no Fantasmic.


----------



## hljoo8

There are people who "chill a bit" and don't blame so much. I love them. It makes life much easier for the rest of us! 

I find that those other folks who "chilled" are the ones who complain the most about how crowded Disney was, how expensive everything was, and how overrated it all was.

Gee, I wonder why that is their experience?


----------



## hljoo8

LOL I love that we're all stalkers. I noticed that Nov was a pull down option too but it was blank. I'm going in Dec and have been trying to figure out if Dec hours from last year will be the same for this year. October was very different (yes I have even been crazy enough to compare!) I JUST CAN'T HELP MYSELF!!! Whenever I go onto the Disney website I love seeing that little message: "Your next vacation is ___ days away! Can't wait to see you real soon!" I'm down to 123, almost at double digits!!!


----------



## siskaren

hljoo8 said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I just looked at it. Is this schedule set in stone?
> 
> I thought Fantasmic was an every night show.
> 
> And the night DHS has EME there's no Fantasmic.



Fantasmic is an every night show. It's not showing on May 23 because for some reason the park is only open until 6:00 that day.


----------



## memelissascott

Hey, that was really cool, I knew how to do the pics, but never thought about mp3 voice, coooool!


----------



## ilanakan

Hey, any idea when schedule for september 2013 will be posted?


----------



## jcarwash

ilanakan said:


> Hey, any idea when schedule for september 2013 will be posted?



Probably around Feb 20 or so.


----------



## ilanakan

And when will the dates for 2013 mnsshp be released?


----------



## beill

Do you know when they will be posting the dates for MNSSHP? I know that in past it has been april/may but with the economy I didn't know if they announce them that early or make us wait


----------



## magsd

Are the lists in this forum accurate?  plan


----------



## Mom2Destiny

Thanks for the info.


----------



## hobbs6799

Waiting anxiously for October hours to be announced!


----------



## jenn3456

I am having trouble for the June hours for this year. I'm sorry I'm knew and probably just couldn't find it. Can someone please give me a link?
Thanks!


----------



## jcarwash

jenn3456 said:


> I am having trouble for the June hours for this year. I'm sorry I'm knew and probably just couldn't find it. Can someone please give me a link?
> Thanks!



Here you go:
http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S...pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_June.pdf


----------



## jenn3456

Thank you!!!


----------



## captainjanesparrow

Thanks!!!!


----------



## trixie1822

Any idea when august park hours will be available ?


----------



## siskaren

trixie1822 said:


> Any idea when august park hours will be available ?



They're available now. Use the link that jcarwash provided, but replace june with aug. (And I mean "aug", not "august". )


----------



## ilanakan

And park hours for mid september?


----------



## trixie1822

siskaren said:


> They're available now. Use the link that jcarwash provided, but replace june with aug. (And I mean "aug", not "august". )



Many thanks  !


----------



## jcarwash

ilanakan said:


> And park hours for mid september?



Not yet...couple more weeks likely.


----------



## merpbam

Just noticed on teh WDW site that they changed the park hours for March 2013 is thsi due to high crowd levels expected?  Not sure as it has been 20 years since my last visit.  Also it shows fireworks being at 11:00pm only at MK is this correct so I have to keep little ones up to see them?  Also still no availability for Wishes Dessert party may decide not to d o with fireworks so late that doesn't start until them either?  Thanks


----------



## jcarwash

merpbam said:


> Just noticed on teh WDW site that they changed the park hours for March 2013 is thsi due to high crowd levels expected?  Not sure as it has been 20 years since my last visit.  Also it shows fireworks being at 11:00pm only at MK is this correct so I have to keep little ones up to see them?  Also still no availability for Wishes Dessert party may decide not to d o with fireworks so late that doesn't start until them either?  Thanks



For some informed crowd predictions, I recommend easywdw. Here's Josh's analysis for March 2013:
http://www.easywdw.com/category/calendar/03-march-2013-crowd-calendar/

As for Wishes, I see it listed at 10pm every night March 9-March 31, not 11pm. That is the only showing each night however.


----------



## jaz0308

Hello!  I am planning my August trip and have the scheduled opening and closing of the parks.  I'm making dining reservations next week at my 180 and I'm scheduling a few breakfasts before park opening so that we can be ready at rope drop!  I'm wondering if there is a chance the park hours will change or are EMH  usually always the same?


----------



## Thorb73

I just checked park hours for August and for some reason Magic Kingdom park hours are not listed but the other parks are all listed. Does anybody have an idea why that happened and when we can expect August park hours for magic kingdom ?
Thanks!!


----------



## jcarwash

Thorb73 said:


> I just checked park hours for August and for some reason Magic Kingdom park hours are not listed but the other parks are all listed. Does anybody have an idea why that happened and when we can expect August park hours for magic kingdom ?
> Thanks!!



At this point the best resource for August 2013 park hours is the "travel agent" calendar PDF available here:

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_aug.pdf

disneyworld.com becomes a good resource for park hour updates within weeks of your trip. This far out, the data may be not accurate. Whatever is going on with the MK hours being unavailable is probably a temporary web site issue.


----------



## ilanakan

Is there a calender for september?


----------



## siskaren

ilanakan said:


> Is there a calender for september?



Not yet. It'll probably be out in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Karebear

Any word on the Sept. park hours yet?  We have to make our ADRs soon.


----------



## froggy922

Karebear said:


> Any word on the Sept. park hours yet?  We have to make our ADRs soon.



Me too.  I anxiously (and impatiently) awaiting.


----------



## stitchTB

Sept park hours are up. I don't know how to post a link to them though. sorry


----------



## Karebear

stitchTB said:


> Sept park hours are up. I don't know how to post a link to them though. sorry



Do you know what site they are on?  I just looked at the travel agent calendar for WDW and it still shows Sept. 2012--thanks!


----------



## stitchTB

Karebear said:


> Do you know what site they are on?  I just looked at the travel agent calendar for WDW and it still shows Sept. 2012--thanks!



I'm not sure I did this right but it seems to work. I copied it from another thread.

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...bble></SPAN>&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13615555656272


----------



## Karebear

Thanks--I opened it but it shows 2012 for me    Never mind--I hit refresh and then it worked--thanks so much for the info!


----------



## froggy922

Karebear said:


> Thanks--I opened it but it shows 2012 for me    Never mind--I hit refresh and then it worked--thanks so much for the info!



I keep getting 2012!!  I'm hitting refresh but still only 2012!!!
I'm so frustrated.


----------



## froggy922

froggy922 said:


> I keep getting 2012!!  I'm hitting refresh but still only 2012!!!
> I'm so frustrated.



I got it finally.   For some reason it wouldn't open in Explorer.  I had to open the link in Firefox.


----------



## LoriAC

Going to Disney for Spring Break (Mar 12-16) the official park hours for those days have stayed the same for about a month but if you go to a specific park and look at the entertainment schedule for a particular day, the hours of operation are different. For example on March 14 Epcot is showing park hours from 9-9 But the attraction schedule has some of the World Showcase attractions being open till 12 AM, which is different from yesterday showing attraction open till 10 PM. Which is the right times?


----------



## connie254

I saw the Sept hours, and specifically remember a Limited Time Magic event at DHS on Sept 13 that would last until 1am. Villains I believe.  The hours are the normal hours.


----------



## fairestoneofall

aren't there normally MNSSHP parties on Sundays? do they only have parties on Tuesdays and Fridays in September? the only Sunday with hours that indicate a party is September 29. 

oh no! we wanted to go for the HS Villain's party, but also get in a MNSSHP too (we can only do a long weekend because my sister is a teacher).


----------



## jcarwash

fairestoneofall said:


> aren't there normally MNSSHP parties on Sundays? do they only have parties on Tuesdays and Fridays in September? the only Sunday with hours that indicate a party is September 29.
> 
> oh no! we wanted to go for the HS Villain's party, but also get in a MNSSHP too (we can only do a long weekend because my sister is a teacher).



You guessed it right -- you can expect Tuesday and Friday parties in September until the last weekend of the month.


----------



## fairestoneofall

jcarwash said:


> You guessed it right -- you can expect Tuesday and Friday parties in September until the last weekend of the month.



drat. i'm going to have to run that TOT 10-miler so we can go to THAT Villain's party and also go to a MNSSHP. 

(thanks.)


----------



## FigmentChick

any ideas for October's calendar?  I've used the TA one, but it still says 2012.

It's just aggravating that Disney promised us six months in advance and we haven't been getting that lately.  Kind of scares me for what kind of delay I will experience for the November calendar, too.


----------



## siskaren

FigmentChick said:


> any ideas for October's calendar?  I've used the TA one, but it still says 2012.
> 
> It's just aggravating that Disney promised us six months in advance and we haven't been getting that lately.  Kind of scares me for what kind of delay I will experience for the November calendar, too.



It's still more than 6 months until October though. I just checked easywdw.com (which uses the TA calendars) and the calendars have been posted there about a week to 10 days before the six month mark. I would imagine the October calendar will get posted in the next 7-10 days based on that.


----------



## FigmentChick

siskaren said:


> It's still more than 6 months until October though. I just checked easywdw.com (which uses the TA calendars) and the calendars have been posted there about a week to 10 days before the six month mark. I would imagine the October calendar will get posted in the next 7-10 days based on that.



You know what?  I am a complete ditz.  I feel so bad....for some reason I keep thinking March was six months to October but it's April.  My bad.  I'm just soooo confused these day.  

PS - thanks for being kind about it.


----------



## SnowWhite

Oct hours are out, travel agent site


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

SnowWhite said:


> Oct hours are out, travel agent site



Woohoo!!    Thx for posting!

Question:  Anyone know why DHS would close at 6pm on Oct 2, 5, 8, 19, 26??


----------



## FigmentChick

SnowWhite said:


> Oct hours are out, travel agent site



Whoo-hoo!!!


----------



## All Things Simba

SnowWhite said:


> Oct hours are out, travel agent site



Hi, how do I find the October park hours online?


----------



## SnowWhite

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_oct.pdf


----------



## goofy78

Can I assume that around April 20 we will see TA November park hours? Patiently waiting!


----------



## All Things Simba

Can I assume that if MK is closed at 7:00 pm on October 17th that they will have the MNSSHP on that day??  
And, when do you think I can buy tickets for that event?


----------



## jcarwash

All Things Simba said:


> Can I assume that if MK is closed at 7:00 pm on October 17th that they will have the MNSSHP on that day??
> And, when do you think I can buy tickets for that event?



Yes, MK closing at 7pm in October means Halloween party. Last year the ticket sale was announced on May 2, so that's a good reference.


----------



## MaxsDad

jcarwash said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by All Things Simba
> 
> Can I assume that if MK is closed at 7:00 pm on October 17th that they will have the MNSSHP on that day??
> And, when do you think I can buy tickets for that event?
> 
> Yes, MK closing at 7pm in October means Halloween party. Last year the ticket sale was announced on May 2, so that's a good reference.


Wow. Four of the six nights of our trip are party nights. 
Seems a but much imo.



_Posted from  Disboards.com App for  Android_


----------



## sarah4291

I know this question will have been asked...but I cant look through 51 pages! Why have the MK hours for August not been posted on the actual disney site yet?  thanks!


----------



## siskaren

sarah4291 said:


> I know this question will have been asked...but I cant look through 51 pages! Why have the MK hours for August not been posted on the actual disney site yet?  thanks!



I found them by looking here, although you can only see one day at a time. To see the whole month in one shot, look here:

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_aug.pdf


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SnowWhite said:


> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_oct.pdf



Thanks!  

I noticed that starting on October 9th they don't have hours listed for Animal Kingdom ... safe to assume it is 9am -5pm every day?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jcarwash said:


> Yes, MK closing at 7pm in October means Halloween party. Last year the ticket sale was announced on May 2, so that's a good reference.



Thanks.  Is Hallowishes at 9pm like "regular" wishes?


----------



## jcarwash

TheMaxRebo said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Is Hallowishes at 9pm like "regular" wishes?



No, Hallowishes is a totally different fireworks show than Wishes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jcarwash said:


> No, Hallowishes is a totally different fireworks show than Wishes.



no, sorry for the misunderstanding.  I know the show itself it totally different, I was asking what time it starts -> does it start at 9pm like is listed for Wishes on non-party nights or does it start at a different time?


----------



## goofy78

Bump

Does anyone have any thoughts on hours for November? TIA!



goofy78 said:


> Can I assume that around April 20 we will see TA November park hours? Patiently waiting!


----------



## kelleigh1

goofy78 said:


> Bump
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on hours for November? TIA!



I was wondering this same thing.  For some reason, I had thought they would be out within the next week, but the 20th is a little later than I'd thought.  If that is true, that still gives me a full month before my ADR day, but I was hoping to make some headway on plans this weekend.


----------



## goofy78

kelleigh1 said:


> I was wondering this same thing.  For some reason, I had thought they would be out within the next week, but the 20th is a little later than I'd thought.  If that is true, that still gives me a full month before my ADR day, but I was hoping to make some headway on plans this weekend.



I read on easywdw that they should be out around the 15th or 19th. Not too much longer!


----------



## naomiswanson

I been there before but this time , I don't really understand the rules and regulation. However, if you are planning to visit there please make sure that you have and idea about this kind of circumstances.


----------



## HHMcG

goofy78 said:


> I read on easywdw that they should be out around the 15th or 19th. Not too much longer!


Great!

After reading just the first page of this thread I thought the hours wouldn't come out until exactly at the 180 day mark.  I was panicking.  Sounds like I should have a week or two to plan and replan before I can make my ADRs.


----------



## goofy78

HHMcG said:


> Great!
> 
> After reading just the first page of this thread I thought the hours wouldn't come out until exactly at the 180 day mark.  I was panicking.  Sounds like I should have a week or two to plan and replan before I can make my ADRs.



The hours should be posted on this thread or you can get them on easywdw.com. They won't be posted on disneys website until the 180 day mark (or sometime around there).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TheMaxRebo said:


> no, sorry for the misunderstanding.  I know the show itself it totally different, I was asking what time it starts -> does it start at 9pm like is listed for Wishes on non-party nights or does it start at a different time?



sorry for quoting my own post but this link was pointed to me in another thread that shows, at least for last year, Hallowishes started at 9:30, not 9:00


----------



## JDSNY10

Newbie to this so I have to ask.... What does the times help you plan? I thought it was just dining that needed plenty focus. Please tell me what I'm missing so I can plan accordingly 

Tysm, jay


----------



## goofy78

JDSNY10 said:


> Newbie to this so I have to ask.... What does the times help you plan? I thought it was just dining that needed plenty focus. Please tell me what I'm missing so I can plan accordingly
> 
> Tysm, jay



For me it helps plan the dining but also we will be there for Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party and the hours for MK will help me see what nights it will be held on. If MK closes at 7, then I know there will be a party that night and I can make my dinner reservation accordingly.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

goofy78 said:


> For me it helps plan the dining but also we will be there for Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party and the hours for MK will help me see what nights it will be held on. If MK closes at 7, then I know there will be a party that night and I can make my dinner reservation accordingly.



Also, I think knowing which parks have EMH when helps you know what parks to go to or avoid


----------



## goofy78

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also, I think knowing which parks have EMH when helps you know what parks to go to or avoid



Right! It helps the crowd tracking for each park. Touring Plans and Easywdw will have their info to show which parks will be best and which parks to avoid for each day when park hours are released.


----------



## ses1230

JDSNY10 said:


> Newbie to this so I have to ask.... What does the times help you plan? I thought it was just dining that needed plenty focus. Please tell me what I'm missing so I can plan accordingly
> 
> Tysm, jay



Dining does need attention but so does park hours. Once the park hours, entertainment, emh, etc. gets released you can decide which park to go to on which day. Sites like easywdw will have park recommendations soon after hours are released. 

I personally like to pick park days first, and then plan ADRs.


----------



## Camaro305

Park Hours are now out for November 2013 at http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Nov.pdf


----------



## HHMcG

Camaro305 said:


> Park Hours are now out for November 2013 at media(dot)disneywebcontent(dot)com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Nov.pdf
> 
> Sorry for lack of link, I'm under 10 posts lol






I looked this morning and it was still 2012.  Thanks for posting.  
Let the planning begin.


----------



## Camaro305

HHMcG said:


> I looked this morning and it was still 2012.  Thanks for posting.
> Let the planning begin.



Same here, but I was refreshing all day lol


----------



## HHMcG

goofy78 said:


> For me it helps plan the dining but also we will be there for Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party and the hours for MK will help me see what nights it will be held on. If MK closes at 7, then I know there will be a party that night and I can make my dinner reservation accordingly.



So anytime MK closes at 7pm is a MVMCP?  
So looking at the calander that is like 3 nights a week after the first week of Nov.  I didn't realize the party was that often.


----------



## jcarwash

HHMcG said:


> So anytime MK closes at 7pm is a MVMCP?
> So looking at the calander that is like 3 nights a week after the first week of Nov.  I didn't realize the party was that often.



Yes, the 7pm close is the clue that they plan to hold the Christmas Party on those nights.


----------



## ses1230

Anyone know when we can expect parade taping dates to be announced?

The have been some posts of people saying they were told Nov. 30-Dec. 1. The crowds will already be high since the way Thansgiving falls, I can't imagine Disney throwing the parade into the mix, but I guess anything is possible.  (hoping it's not that weekend!)


----------



## siskaren

HHMcG said:


> So anytime MK closes at 7pm is a MVMCP?
> So looking at the calendar that is like 3 nights a week after the first week of Nov.  I didn't realize the party was that often.



The early closing on November 1 is for the last MNSSHP. And in December I would expect the parties to take place 4 days a week.



ses1230 said:


> Anyone know when we can expect parade taping dates to be announced?
> 
> The have been some posts of people saying they were told Nov. 30-Dec. 1. The crowds will already be high since the way Thansgiving falls, I can't imagine Disney throwing the parade into the mix, but I guess anything is possible.  (hoping it's not that weekend!)



I've seen those posts too, and I find it hard to believe that the phone CMs would know that, especially this far out. And I also can't believe that they would do the parade Thanksgiving weekend. I would think that it's going to be the following weekend.


----------



## goofy78

Camaro305 said:


> Park Hours are now out for November 2013 at http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Nov.pdf



Awesome! I just put in the link and voila, park hours for November 2013! Yay! Happy planning everyone!


----------



## TooBoyz4us

goofy78 said:


> Awesome! I just put in the link and voila, park hours for November 2013! Yay! Happy planning everyone!



Yaaaaaaay!!! I have been waiting for this so I can plan when to schedule our ADRs in a few weeks!! May 7th is our ADR day


----------



## disneychic

Oh November, November!  I can't wait for November!  After looking at the calendar yesterday I modified our reservation and added an extra day - just to make sure we can get in for a MVMCP.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Kaylars

woooo I'm excited for November full blown Disneymoon


----------



## disneychic

Kaylars said:


> woooo I'm excited for November full blown Disneymoon



Congrats!  I Disneymooned at WDW!  2 weeks at the Grand Floridian and it was perfect! 

Have a great time!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Bagheera23608

Please forgive me - I may be missing something. Have the official hours for October really not been released yet!?!?! It's the 23rd of April and I've still not got official times to play with yet???? I have seen the TA calendar, but would like official word.


(Loses points for over use of the word "official"...)


----------



## siskaren

Bagheera23608 said:


> Please forgive me - I may be missing something. Have the official hours for October really not been released yet!?!?! It's the 23rd of April and I've still not got official times to play with yet???? I have seen the TA calendar, but would like official word.
> 
> 
> (Loses points for over use of the word "official"...)



The TA calendar is official; it's what Disney sends to the TAs. Disney is just slower to update their own site for some reason.


----------



## Poohs Pal

Does anyone know which days from Novemebr 13th-26th The Studios will have evening EMH...TIA Susan


----------



## siskaren

Poohs Pal said:


> Does anyone know which days from Novemebr 13th-26th The Studios will have evening EMH...TIA Susan



Check here.


----------



## Poohs Pal

siskaren said:


> Check here.



Thank You


----------



## OrangeU

Now that the MVMCP dates are out, when do you guys think the December 2013 calendar (and more importantly the easywdw crowd calendar) will be out?


----------



## jcarwash

OrangeU said:


> Now that the MVMCP dates are out, when do you guys think the December 2013 calendar (and more importantly the easywdw crowd calendar) will be out?



Guessing a couple more weeks, around the 15th to the 17th, for the hours calendar to be available.


----------



## OrangeU

jcarwash said:


> Guessing a couple more weeks, around the 15th to the 17th, for the hours calendar to be available.



Good deal.   My ADR date isn't until June 4, so that gives me plenty of time.  Thanks.


----------



## ses1230

December hours are up 

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_dec.pdf


----------



## OrangeU

Awesome!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## LSUfan4444

ses1230 said:


> December hours are up
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_dec.pdf



I'm not going back till January, but this gets me excited....next update is mine!!!!!


----------



## Dizzytime

ses1230 said:


> December hours are up
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_dec.pdf



Yes, thank you very much for posting this!


----------



## OrangeU

Josh's, EasyWDW Crowd Calendar is out for 12/2013......EXCITED!   I do have a question, tho:  For that first week of Dec., I had us going to Epcot Tues (least recommended) and AK(also least recommended)Wed THEN park hopping over to MK after AK for wishes.  Should I reconsider?  I really want to see wishes, as we're going to MVMCP and Wed. is the only way we'll get to see it that week.  Advise away.  Thanks in advance....


----------



## JoeyAnyc

ses1230 said:


> December hours are up
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_dec.pdf



YAY, I'm so happy I checked this thread. I was looking on the Disney website and they are only 4 days into Dec. This is VERY helpful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tangled21

Going the 2nd week of December, so this helps alot


----------



## LSUfan4444

Hoping we get something this week, but I know last year there weere quite a few delays waiting for 2014 hours with EMH changes.  Should be a busy few weeks of planning if we can get hours, then 180 day ADR mark and I expect Southwest to open booking after January 6 here soon.


----------



## pmdeve

Thanks for posting the link for December hours.  On News Year eve at Hollywood Studios it says "Lights! Camera! Happy Fireworks".  Where does this take place, where is the best place to see this event?  This is so exciting.


----------



## LSUfan4444

pmdeve said:


> Thanks for posting the link for December hours.  On News Year eve at Hollywood Studios it says "Lights! Camera! Happy Fireworks".  Where does this take place, where is the best place to see this event?  This is so exciting.



From EasyWDW:

Hollywood Studios comes tentatively recommended if youre looking for a special New Years Eve celebration.  While it will still be one of the most crowded days of the year at the Studios, it wont be anywhere near as crowded as Epcot or Magic Kingdom.  The New Years Eve fireworks show is a lot of fun too, with fireworks shot off the various buildings over Mickeys Sorcerers Hat.  Disney sets up the big stage in front of the Hat and Mulch, Sweat, and Shears performs throughout the evening to keep the crowd entertained.  If youd also like to visit the attractions, your best and only real opportunity to ride with short waits is in the early morning.  This means youll want to arrive by 7:30am and head straight to the headliners, beginning of course with Toy Story Mania.  The late night evening Extra Magic Hours are also a viable time to tour, particularly if you can stay up until 2am.  This would be very difficult if you arrive early and dont take a sizable afternoon break.  Plan to return to Toy Story Mania and Rock N Roller Coaster after 1am when crowds will die down significantly.  Overall, Hollywood Studios is the best place to go if youre looking for a fun New Years Eve event.  The crowds will be heavy, but not stifling and youll be able to enjoy a wonderful fireworks celebration.  If youre interested in seeing Fantasmic, I would save it for another night if possible.  If not, I highly recommend the Fantasmic Dining Package that guarantees everyone on the reservation a seat in the reserved section of the theater.  Because crowds will begin to build on Hollywood Studios for the fireworks show around 8pm, you wont want to be caught in the middle of the huge crowds exiting Fantasmic at 8:30pm because many of them will stop on Hollywood Boulevard to save spots for the fireworks.  The same is true for the 10pm Fantasmic.  While that Fantasmic will be the least crowded, youll exit at 10:30pm to a wall of people on Sunset Boulevard and Hollywood Boulevard.  Youll need to be ready to hold down spots on Hollywood Boulevard by 9:50pm should you be interested in seeing the Fireworks.  If Hollywood Boulevard isnt already filling up, youll have time to complete some additional attractions.  Otherwise, plan to stay near the back of the Park  away from Sunset Boulevard.


----------



## LSUfan4444

January is up....it just got real

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Jan.pdf

Under some of the EMH, it has (2)....what does that mean?


----------



## 3cuteDISkids

LSUfan4444 said:


> January is up....it just got real
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Jan.pdf
> 
> Under some of the EMH, it has (2)....what does that mean?



That the evening emh are 2 hours past the posted closing.


----------



## snowwhite84

Any ideas when March 2014 hours will be out? Can I feel confident that they will be released by 180 days out? My ADR times are going to depend on park hours.

TIA!


----------



## siskaren

snowwhite84 said:


> Any ideas when March 2014 hours will be out? Can I feel confident that they will be released by 180 days out? My ADR times are going to depend on park hours.
> 
> TIA!



Late August.


----------



## snowwhite84

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyAllyC

I can't wait for the March 2014 dates to come out! And I can't wait to make the dining reservations too! I'll be able to plan out our day by day so much easier once they are released.


----------



## snowwhite84

DisneyAllyC said:


> I can't wait for the March 2014 dates to come out! And I can't wait to make the dining reservations too! I'll be able to plan out our day by day so much easier once they are released.



This is where I'm at....I can't handle the suspense! lol


----------



## middlesista

*Anyone come across February 2014 Park Hours?*


----------



## jcarwash

middlesista said:


> *Anyone come across February 2014 Park Hours?*



Not yet -- here's the place to check to see: http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_feb.pdf


----------



## middlesista

jcarwash said:


> Not yet -- here's the place to check to see: http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_feb.pdf



*Thanks jcarwash - will link to that site and keep on checking....*


----------



## khaleesi

Once the hours are posted, are they likely to change significantly?  Do the EMH hours ever change?


----------



## jcarwash

khaleesi said:


> Once the hours are posted, are they likely to change significantly?  Do the EMH hours ever change?



Yes, hours can change especially the closer you get to the actual week(s). I'd say hours are added vs. subtracted, for example, say Magic Kingdom staying open later than originally posted. Once EMH is set those don't usually change and Disney isn't adding hours to EMH -- it's either 1 hour morning EMH or 2 hours evening EMH.


----------



## kappyfamily

Come on February!!!! Rumor was they were supposed to be out last week.


----------



## khaleesi

jcarwash said:


> Yes, hours can change especially the closer you get to the actual week(s). I'd say hours are added vs. subtracted, for example, say Magic Kingdom staying open later than originally posted. Once EMH is set those don't usually change and Disney isn't adding hours to EMH -- it's either 1 hour morning EMH or 2 hours evening EMH.



Thanks so much!  My worry was that they would come out, I would plan ADRs based on the EMH days, etc and then they would change it on me.  



kappyfamily said:


> Come on February!!!! Rumor was they were supposed to be out last week.



I know!!!!!!  I'm going crazy over here!


----------



## rainboots

Why can't I be more patient!?  The wait is making me crazy!  Come on February hours!


----------



## jcarwash

Seen on easywdw on the 28th:

"The lack of a February 2014 operating schedule is probably not good news.  Hopefully well see something tomorrow.  A schedule is not available internally either."


----------



## kappyfamily

jcarwash said:


> Seen on easywdw on the 28th:
> 
> "The lack of a February 2014 operating schedule is probably not good news.  Hopefully well see something tomorrow.  A schedule is not available internally either."



what the heck does that mean!! I'm wondering if it has something to do with them switching around the Princess Half marathon weekend. I know they added an extra race, the 10k, so that added an additional day that roads have to be closed and what not.... hmmm. very strange! of course it's the month I'm going and waiting for!


----------



## khaleesi

Not good news?!  That sounds ominous.  What could possibly be wrong????  Now I'm stressed.


----------



## jcarwash

khaleesi said:


> Not good news?!  That sounds ominous.  What could possibly be wrong????  Now I'm stressed.



"Due to guest demand, Walt Disney World will be closed for refurbishment February 1 to 28, 2014. See you in March!" 

I would interpret "not good news" to really mean some kind of changes to the park hours as compared to previous Februaries, and they are still working on it. Only a guess.


----------



## amylevan

I'm trying very hard to be patient.   But it's not working.   We are planning a Jan/Feb vacation and I can start making dining reservations tomorrow!!!!! But without February hours, I am lost!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(I think I need help...is there an over-planner support group?)


----------



## zy144622

amylevan said:


> I'm trying very hard to be patient.   But it's not working.   We are planning a Jan/Feb vacation and I can start making dining reservations tomorrow!!!!! But without February hours, I am lost!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (I think I need help...is there an over-planner support group?)



I'm feeling the same way. ADRs open up Monday for me and I'm not even close to ready.


----------



## khaleesi

jcarwash said:


> "Due to guest demand, Walt Disney World will closed for refurbishment February 1 to 28, 2014. See you in March!"



Knowing my luck...


----------



## UpstateMick

I'm pretty sure that the goal was for February 1st was to be the all-in my magic + date, and that EMH are going away once Fastpass + goes online for all and I bet we don't see EMH anymore as of Feb. 2014. Originally, they were shooting for Jan 1st, but now pushed to February. My sister's boyfriend, who is a CM, said they don't even have the Feb schedule yet and that he bets EMH are on they way out.


----------



## aristocatz

Sorry if this has already been asked, but are EMH typically the same as the year before? We are going during Feb vacation & I'm wondering if the Feb 2013 schedule would give me a good idea to start planning???


----------



## kappyfamily

aristocatz said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but are EMH typically the same as the year before? We are going during Feb vacation & I'm wondering if the Feb 2013 schedule would give me a good idea to start planning???



If you read back even just a handful of posts you will see a bunch of us are in the same boat. UGH!  The February schedule is 2-3 weeks late being published so "something is up". It's just no one knows what it is yet. Usually looking back to the last February can give you a good idea but now I'm not so sure. There are rumblings that EMH will be going away, so strategy wise that might change some things. Again, no one knows yet, we all just have to stay and wait.....


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

kappyfamily said:


> There are rumblings that EMH will be going away



*Now THIS would make me VERY cranky!!*   Not much that Disney has done (whether I've loved it or not) has made me cranky.  But THIS would be the thing.  I hope that this does not materialize...

Anything substantiating this, or purely a rumor?


----------



## aristocatz

kappyfamily said:


> If you read back even just a handful of posts you will see a bunch of us are in the same boat. UGH!  The February schedule is 2-3 weeks late being published so "something is up". It's just no one knows what it is yet. Usually looking back to the last February can give you a good idea but now I'm not so sure. There are rumblings that EMH will be going away, so strategy wise that might change some things. Again, no one knows yet, we all just have to stay and wait.....



Ugh, thank you. I hope not-AVOIDING EMH parks is typically my strategy during vacation weeks to hope for slightly less crowds!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

UpstateMick said:


> ...EMH are going away once Fastpass + goes online for all



What is this based on?


----------



## lacrownz

easywdw . com had a schedule posted

I can't book ADR's until August 30 for our trip but I'm finding myself frustrated too.  I want to know what I'm doing before I go and book anything.  Hopefully a solid schedule will be out before then but still...

Perhaps this has to do with the no parades until Spring rumor...but according to this schedule there are still parades so I have no idea.


----------



## middlesista

lacrownz said:


> easywdw . com had a schedule posted
> 
> I can't book ADR's until August 30 for our trip but I'm finding myself frustrated too.  I want to know what I'm doing before I go and book anything.  Hopefully a solid schedule will be out before then but still...
> 
> Perhaps this has to do with the no parades until Spring rumor...but according to this schedule there are still parades so I have no idea.



*Right - I noticed the parades are all still listed - which would be a wonderful thing .  With that said - I am on the wait and see list and I mean wait....sort of getting use to that   *


----------



## siskaren

You can definitely trust easyWDW. Josh uses the travel agents calendar that Robo in particular says is the most reliable one.


----------



## jcarwash

At this link:

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_feb.pdf


----------



## GoofyKidd

jcarwash said:


> At this link:
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_feb.pdf



You're the bomb.com!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thank you!!


----------



## jcarwash

So while the Feb 2014 hours release was late...we can see the March 2014 travel agent PDF now too as it's been released early/on time:

Link below:

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_mar.pdf


----------



## akayek31

jcarwash said:


> At this link:
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_feb.pdf



this is feb 13 on my computer but the link to march 14 works


----------



## amylevan

akayek31 said:


> this is feb 13 on my computer but the link to march 14 works



Are you loading the most updated page?  Because as of this morning, the link was updated to 2014.


----------



## akayek31

amylevan said:


> Are you loading the most updated page?  Because as of this morning, the link was updated to 2014.



I clicked on the link provided and it went to 2013.  I have no idea why it worked today and not now for me.


----------



## jcarwash

akayek31 said:


> I clicked on the link provided and it went to 2013.  I have no idea why it worked today and not now for me.



Your system/web browser is doing some caching of the previous file since the link is the same, but the source file behind it has changed.

If you use another browser, or clear the download cache of the browser you're using, you should see the Feb 2014 file.


----------



## akayek31

jcarwash said:


> Your system/web browser is doing some caching of the previous file since the link is the same, but the source file behind it has changed.
> 
> If you use another browser, or clear the download cache of the browser you're using, you should see the Feb 2014 file.



Thanks!  This worked and now I see 2014


----------



## middlesista

siskaren said:


> You can definitely trust easyWDW. Josh uses the travel agents calendar that Robo in particular says is the most reliable one.



*I am not doubting easyWDW and understand that hours of operation may change which is understandable at this early stage. The listed parades are what I am most wondering about since some sites/posts have mentioned the parade at AK will be gone and there are ? about the afternoon Disney parade. *


----------



## Mickeysangel49

This link is a great resource and seems to be fairly accurate judging by the people who have commented on it.  I had never heard of it, so thanks for posting it!


----------



## fairydust1278

have april 2014 hours been released yet?


----------



## stitchlover

They won't be released until October.


----------



## siskaren

stitchlover said:


> They won't be released until October.



Well actually, hours have been getting released 6 1/2 months in advance (the recent issue with February was a fluke), so I would expect them to be released within the next couple weeks.


----------



## LisaCM614

When does Disney usually update the hours for the month?  I know the hours for last October were updated sometime in September.  Is that a scheduled thing or does that happen more randomly?


----------



## scodoo13

LisaCM614 said:


> When does Disney usually update the hours for the month?  I know the hours for last October were updated sometime in September.  Is that a scheduled thing or does that happen more randomly?



usually they will update the schedule during the middle of the moth before but sometimes they are updated earlier.


----------



## jetdoctor

LisaCM614 said:


> When does Disney usually update the hours for the month?  I know the hours for last October were updated sometime in September.  Is that a scheduled thing or does that happen more randomly?



Hours updated for oct today.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jcarwash

Visit the Disney travel agent link here for the PDF:

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_apr.pdf

This is the same link used year-to-year, so if you still see the 2013 file you may need to clear your browser cache or force a refresh for the 2014 file.


----------



## StuckInKS

Nov hours have been updated on the Disney site, but not the TA one yet  I suppose that will follow shortly?


----------



## jcarwash

StuckInKS said:


> Nov hours have been updated on the Disney site, but not the TA one yet  I suppose that will follow shortly?



Travel agent file has the November 2013 updates now:
http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_nov.pdf

May 2014 hours are available now too:
http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_may.pdf


----------



## StuckInKS

jcarwash said:


> Travel agent file has the November 2013 updates now:
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_nov.pdf
> 
> May 2014 hours are available now too:
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_may.pdf



Maybe it is just me, but I am still seeing a close of 9pm for Nov 2 (did not check the other dates). Do I need to clear cookies or something?


----------



## Allyourwishes

I've just returned from Disney (so so sad) I took down the opening hours from the disney site just before leaving but I happened to pick a park hours brochure by accident when I was there. All the hours I had written down were wrong and they were actually much better than expected so it could be worth double checking against these little brochures disney produce sadly I didn't bring mine home to share the remaining days (it ran up to 26th oct)


----------



## jcarwash

StuckInKS said:


> Maybe it is just me, but I am still seeing a close of 9pm for Nov 2 (did not check the other dates). Do I need to clear cookies or something?



You might. The resulting PDF file should have a little notation at the bottom of each page with a date of 10/11/13 -- that confirms you have the latest version.


----------



## kerriburke

.


----------



## kerriburke

..


----------



## aws22

Allyourwishes said:


> I've just returned from Disney (so so sad) I took down the opening hours from the disney site just before leaving but I happened to pick a park hours brochure by accident when I was there. All the hours I had written down were wrong and they were actually much better than expected so it could be worth double checking against these little brochures disney produce sadly I didn't bring mine home to share the remaining days (it ran up to 26th oct)



the disney site is actually one of the least accurate sites for park hours.the travel agent site IS A LOT MORE ACCURATE.


----------



## PrettyFlower2

When will June hours be posted? Also can anyone reply with a link to the most accurate website for park hours too pretty please? Thanks.


----------



## RainbowWit

Hoping any day now...http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S...pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_june.pdf

Just waiting for that to update to 2014


----------



## 2Tiggies

RainbowWit said:


> Hoping any day now...http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S...pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_june.pdf
> 
> Just waiting for that to update to 2014



I'll keep you company while waiting. I've also been testing that link a few times a day for a few days now.  Once June is out I can plan part of our vacation .... and then wait another month for July hours to plan the rest


----------



## 2Tiggies

.


----------



## kbr345

June hours should be out by Monday sources say.....


----------



## letstalkboutdisney

Yeah for June hours!


----------



## mmccutche

Keeping you all company and prepping for the ADRs...


----------



## mmccutche

June hours are online...

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S...pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_june.pdf


----------



## PrettyFlower2

Yay, are these reliable or should I look at undercover tourist?


----------



## jcarwash

PrettyFlower2 said:


> Yay, are these reliable or should I look at undercover tourist?



It's reliable. This Disney's site for travel agents and this is the first official pass at hours for June 2014. All other sites posting hours will be working off this information. Disney will make changes and updates to these hours as the months pass, but this is the first take from them.


----------



## 2Tiggies

I expect there are going to be significant changes to June over the months. Is it just me or do the hours look relatively short for the summer?  They seem to have put out a very basic schedule, pretty much the same as May with all park closings for each park for the same time throughout the month.  Not sure if this actually helps me, but I can use EMH days as a base to work from. 

Are those pretty stable in the summer or is it likely that the EMH park will change?  This is our first summer trip. We've done Easter a couple of times and a few Septembers and Octobers so I'm cautious about being a know-it-all for this trip


----------



## PrettyFlower2

2Tiggies said:
			
		

> I expect there are going to be significant changes to June over the months. Is it just me or do the hours look relatively short for the summer?  They seem to have put out a very basic schedule, pretty much the same as May with all park closings for each park for the same time throughout the month.  Not sure if this actually helps me, but I can use EMH days as a base to work from.
> 
> Are those pretty stable in the summer or is it likely that the EMH park will change?  This is our first summer trip. We've done Easter a couple of times and a few Septembers and Octobers so I'm cautious about being a know-it-all for this trip



Yea and they didn't put out AK hrs yet I didn't see them. I have a feeling a lot will change. I'll wait and see what josh easy wdw says.


----------



## brennicksmom

The June hours do not look like the typical June hours.  

My frustration is that we arrive May 30th, with our first park day being May 31. I can start making my dining reservations next week and there are not official hours yet to go by.  These hours at least give us an idea, but I know in the past by the time I only had a week to go I was planning off of the WDW web site with more accurate hours.


----------



## siskaren

brennicksmom said:


> I can start making my dining reservations next week and there are not official hours yet to go by.  These hours at least give us an idea, but I know in the past by the time I only had a week to go I was planning off of the WDW web site with more accurate hours.



These are official hours:



jcarwash said:


> It's reliable. This is Disney's site for travel agents and this is the first official pass at hours for June 2014. All other sites posting hours will be working off this information. Disney will make changes and updates to these hours as the months pass, but this is the first take from them.


----------



## RoriRoo

Sorry for being a noob here, but are the hours for October up yet? I can't seem to find them. Thank you


----------



## siskaren

RoriRoo said:


> Sorry for being a noob here, but are the hours for October up yet? I can't seem to find them. Thank you



Hours don't come out until about 6 1/2 months ahead of time, so October's won't be out until mid to late March.


----------



## RoriRoo

Thank you very much


----------



## BigBlueWho

Yep. I guess there was a policy shift irt EMH. I know we went once in August 2011, and one Friday EMH  @ MK went from 0000-0300! I was really hoping for that in June, but noticed no EMH  @ MK on Fridays.


----------



## JosieMouse

Why are only part of July's hours up on Disney's site? I just checked and they only go untill the 22nd. When will they post the official hours for the end of July?


----------



## jcarwash

JosieMouse said:


> Why are only part of July's hours up on Disney's site? I just checked and they only go untill the 22nd. When will they post the official hours for the end of July?



Go to this link for the current July calendar from Disney's official travel agent site:
http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S...pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_July.pdf

The Disney World web site itself appears to run about six months or so ahead with their hours listings feature, so that's why they don't have the whole month clickable yet.


----------



## JosieMouse

jcarwash said:


> Go to this link for the current July calendar from Disney's official travel agent site:
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S...pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_July.pdf
> 
> The Disney World web site itself appears to run about six months or so ahead with their hours listings feature, so that's why they don't have the whole month clickable yet.



Thank you


----------



## BPTP

can anyone put up a link to august hours yet please?  Thanks


----------



## siskaren

BPTP said:


> can anyone put up a link to august hours yet please?  Thanks



http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Aug.pdf


----------



## BPTP

So helpful SisKaren, thank you


----------



## NDDisneydad

I'd been looking all over for the Aug 2014 Park Hours!  Thanks!


----------



## momtobrynncess

Thanks for this! It's so helpful! I have only found hours posted up until June so far. It seems like posted hours are a bit behind.


----------



## Scott MC

siskaren said:


> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Aug.pdf



Have they cut back on PM EMH? I'm only seeing MK open late one night/week in August.


----------



## Karebear

Any word on when the Sept. hours will be out?


----------



## megreg

Karebear said:


> Any word on when the Sept. hours will be out?



I've been checking every day to no avail :-(


----------



## Cyrano

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S...pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Sept.pdf

September hours are up


----------



## KNovacovschi

Cyrano said:


> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S...pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Sept.pdf
> 
> September hours are up



Those are 2013's hours...


----------



## Cyrano

KNovacovschi said:


> Those are 2013's hours...



Yes sorry about that


----------



## LSUfan4444

Cyrano said:


> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/S...pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_Sept.pdf
> 
> September hours are up



I just took ma ride better than any Expedition Everest gave me...

I checked the calendar this morning, and nothing.  Then I see this post and start to mentally clear the rest of my day so I can start to plan ADRs and such.

Only to click the PDF and see 2013   .

To no avail...I will march on and anxiously continue my wait.


----------



## teffy

I had a mini heart attack too. I have been checking every day. Hopefully this week sometime!


----------



## teffy

Wait! In another thread they are posted. Just at the wrong link. 

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_September.pdf


----------



## KNovacovschi

Cyrano said:


> Yes sorry about that



You are forgiven, this time, but don't let it happen again.


----------



## LSUfan4444

teffy said:


> Wait! In another thread they are posted. Just at the wrong link.
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_September.pdf



Yeah, Josh posted the update too.  Looks like they changed the extension on the link.  The old link used to have Sept.pdf, now they added the full month name (September.pdf) before the file type.  

In any event, let the planning commence.  

Not too much I didn't expect during my trip, but weird that later in the month Monday's have two parks with p.m. EMH.  Also, looks like they might be adding some MNSSHP dates.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Well, for the most part, September looks done.  

Now, make ADRs and wait to see what changes:


----------



## connie1042

We are going on Sept 19-27. Looking at the hours. Wishes and night parade are only 3 nights when we are there. No day time parade. I thought the Fantasy parade would be during the day? When or is there a chart with the Halloween party dates. I am thinking when MK closes at 7, that would be a party night. I also thought they took away the parade at AK. That is listed for everyday at 3:45.


----------



## siskaren

connie1042 said:


> We are going on Sept 19-27. Looking at the hours. Wishes and night parade are only 3 nights when we are there. No day time parade. I thought the Fantasy parade would be during the day? When or is there a chart with the Halloween party dates. I am thinking when MK closes at 7, that would be a party night. I also thought they took away the parade at AK. That is listed for everyday at 3:45.



The party nights will be nights when the MK closes at 7:00, although they probably won't officially be announced until sometime in April. According to easywdw.com, the calendar is showing the AK parade until the end date is officially announced and similarly isn't showing a parade for MK until the start date is officially announced.


----------



## geksr

We leave end of September and are staying till 2nd week in October. When will October Park hours be posted. I'm afraid the my 180 days out will not have October hours when I need to make reservations.


----------



## siskaren

geksr said:


> We leave end of September and are staying till 2nd week in October. When will October Park hours be posted. I'm afraid the my 180 days out will not have October hours when I need to make reservations.



It should be out in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## disneytraveler

waiting for October hours to


----------



## RikkiTurner

LSUfan4444 said:


> Well, for the most part, September looks done.
> 
> Now, make ADRs and wait to see what changes:



Hi, I am fairly new to posting on these boards but have been going to Disney since 97. I'm from the UK so don't go every year but will be going this coming November.

With the introduction of Magic bands and the fact people seem to book ADR's so far in advance I thought it might be a good idea to follow suit and plan a itinerary for my vacation. 

I like your design so will come up with something similar. I have one question though, how have you determined what are the best and worst parks to visit on a day by day basis?


----------



## siskaren

RikkiTurner said:


> I like your design so will come up with something similar. I have one question though, how have you determined what are the best and worst parks to visit on a day by day basis?



I'm not LSUfan4444, but I assume he's using easywdw.com. The November calendar should be out mid to late April.


----------



## ses1230

RikkiTurner said:


> Hi, I am fairly new to posting on these boards but have been going to Disney since 97. I'm from the UK so don't go every year but will be going this coming November.
> 
> With the introduction of Magic bands and the fact people seem to book ADR's so far in advance I thought it might be a good idea to follow suit and plan a itinerary for my vacation.
> 
> I like your design so will come up with something similar. I have one question though, how have you determined what are the best and worst parks to visit on a day by day basis?



I use easywdw as well.


----------



## RikkiTurner

siskaren said:


> I'm not LSUfan4444, but I assume he's using easywdw.com. The November calendar should be out mid to late April.



Thanks I will check it out


----------



## pixi

following to see when October hours are posted!


----------



## CAHarwell

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_October.pdf

October hours are here!!!!

Plan, plan, plan!


----------



## KNovacovschi

CAHarwell said:


> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_October.pdf  October hours are here!!!!  Plan, plan, plan!



Thank you so much!!! I can now finalize my parks to complete my ADRs on the 31st. I just needed to Oct 4th posted.


----------



## hsmamainva

CAHarwell said:


> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_October.pdf  October hours are here!!!!  Plan, plan, plan!



Can't think of a better way to spend my snow day!!!!   

Thanks!!!


----------



## HeatherLassell

CAHarwell said:


> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_October.pdf
> 
> October hours are here!!!!
> 
> Plan, plan, plan!



YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## disneytraveler

Yay adr planning time


----------



## MamaBear58

Does anyone know how daylight savings time affects park hours?  In other words, will there be a big change from Oct hours to Nov hours, given that DST is 11/2?  Thanks.


----------



## Shadowcat70

Does Disney ever make any changes to hours? 
These hours on the calendar are shorter than last year. AK was open until 6pm last year, and this year it's only open until 5pm. 
Not to mention there were a number of late-night MK opportunities (a Mon. 2am (EMH), a Wed. 11pm and a Sat. 1am during the week we are going), cut back to only the one night they are open until midnight.


----------



## Shadowcat70

Nvm. Got that answered in another thread.


----------



## Lees75

Yay! I have been looking forward to this for a year- lol! 

Although I am a bit disappointed about Oct 4. My daughter will be turning 8 that day and we were hoping to do a MK day. Unfortunately, it is the least recommended park that day! Both days either side of her birthday, it is recommended- typical! I will have to discuss it with her and see if she has her heart set on her birthday at MK. Maybe we could do HS during the day and then head to CRT for her birthday dinner?

I might see if she is happy to do a Waterpark day and then head to MK later in the afternoon for CRT, MSEP and Wishes.


----------



## dixiegirl

Shadowcat70 said:


> *Does Disney ever make any changes to hours? *These hours on the calendar are shorter than last year. AK was open until 6pm last year, and this year it's only open until 5pm.
> Not to mention there were a number of late-night MK opportunities (a Mon. 2am (EMH), a Wed. 11pm and a Sat. 1am during the week we are going), cut back to only the one night they are open until midnight.



Yes, they change them often and almost always extend them the closer you get to your dates.  I know last year they changed them at least 3x (extending hours) for our trip.  These are extremely preliminary hours but at least give  you an idea so you can start your planning.


----------



## dixiegirl

OMG so excited Oct hours are out early!  Wasn't really in a good mood today and this just turned it all around!  Let the planning begin - off to my worksheets!!!


----------



## bless7ings

What do you guys use for your worksheets?  Does anyone have any to post?




dixiegirl said:


> OMG so excited Oct hours are out early!  Wasn't really in a good mood today and this just turned it all around!  Let the planning begin - off to my worksheets!!!


----------



## howeusaf

I was looking at park hours for our stay Aug 28-sept 5.... It says for the August dates that MK closes at 7pm! Is this true? I don't think I have ever left MK that early


----------



## jcarwash

howeusaf said:


> I was looking at park hours for our stay Aug 28-sept 5.... It says for the August dates that MK closes at 7pm! Is this true? I don't think I have ever left MK that early



Yes, it's true that MK is closing at 7pm on Friday, August 29th.


----------



## siskaren

howeusaf said:


> I was looking at park hours for our stay Aug 28-sept 5.... It says for the August dates that MK closes at 7pm! Is this true? I don't think I have ever left MK that early



The only August date that MK is closing at 7 is August 29, and speculation is that it's for the first MNSSHP, although they've never had one in August before.


----------



## hartcraig

When will the dates for the "Not So Scary Halloween" be released?  We are planning our September/October Trip and would like to know those dates.


----------



## jcarwash

hartcraig said:


> When will the dates for the "Not So Scary Halloween" be released?  We are planning our September/October Trip and would like to know those dates.



Last year the Disney Parks Blog officially announced the dates on May 8th.

But you can look at the current September and October travel agent calendars and make initial guess when the parties will be. Any night MK closes at 7pm is expected to be a party night.

Sept 2014: http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_september.pdf

Oct 2014: http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_october.pdf


----------



## siskaren

jcarwash said:


> Last year the Disney Parks Blog officially announced the dates on May 8th.
> 
> But you can look at the current September and October travel agent calendars and make initial guess when the parties will be. Any night MK closes at 7pm is expected to be a party night.



The exception is September 5 and 6, which is for Night of Joy.


----------



## lurkernj

I'm just noticing that the wdwinfo calendar doesn't show magic kingdom pm magic hours on 9/29 but the travel agent calendar does.  There are already evening magic hours for DHS that night, but that is the case for several weeks(not all) in September/October, where both parks have evening emh. 

 Which one would you say is more accurate?


----------



## jcarwash

lurkernj said:


> I'm just noticing that the wdwinfo calendar doesn't show magic kingdom pm magic hours on 9/29 but the travel agent calendar does.  There are already evening magic hours for DHS that night, but that is the case for several weeks(not all) in September/October, where both parks have evening emh.
> 
> Which one would you say is more accurate?



Travel agent calendar, plus 9/29 MK EMH is listed here too:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/2014-09-29/


----------



## Xclusive2WDW

Waiting on November (getting excited)


----------



## Jonesloonybin

Xclusive2WDW said:


> Waiting on November (getting excited)



Me Too!!!


----------



## Jonesloonybin

Looks like we are going to be there at the same time!  Well, you will arrive a few days before us!


----------



## Xclusive2WDW

Jonesloonybin said:


> Looks like we are going to be there at the same time!  Well, you will arrive a few days before us!



Yes we will Our dates are Nov 7-16 YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so ready to dig in deep with the planning already.


----------



## lurkernj

jcarwash said:


> Travel agent calendar, plus 9/29 MK EMH is listed here too:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/2014-09-29/



Thank you!!! I was hoping that was correct


----------



## LucyBC80

November hours are out!

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_November.pdf


----------



## chrismb22

SUCH A TEASE!! We get there on 11/30 -- this is killing me LOL.


----------



## sharig5576

LucyBC80 said:


> November hours are out!
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_November.pdf



Thank you!   I've been impatiently waiting for this!


----------



## MamaBear58

LucyBC80 said:


> November hours are out!
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_November.pdf



Yeah!  Now, does anyone know how long after hours are posted easywdw and Touring Plans start recommending parks/giving crowd estimates?  Thanks.


----------



## LucyBC80

MamaBear58 said:


> Yeah!  Now, does anyone know how long after hours are posted easywdw and Touring Plans start recommending parks/giving crowd estimates?  Thanks.


Josh usually post a draft around three days after hours are released and a final one with all his comments a week or so after that.

Posted from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RikkiTurner

LucyBC80 said:


> November hours are out!


Awesome! Have been waiting on this. Have been to Disney many times but this is the first time I'll be planning out the vacation


----------



## Xclusive2WDW

LucyBC80 said:


> November hours are out!
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_November.pdf



YESSS!!! Thank you Thank you Thank you! Let the fun part begin


----------



## MamaBear58

LucyBC80 said:


> Josh usually post a draft around three days after hours are released and a final one with all his comments a week or so after that.
> 
> Posted from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks so much.


----------



## Uncle Donald Wess

Does anyone know when they will release the park hours for December?


----------



## monique5

Uncle Donald Wess said:


> Does anyone know when they will release the park hours for December?



Based on previous posts: Is it safe to say that December hours will be released in the next 2 weeks? 

I need to know now...


----------



## monique5

Posted by Robo on another thread...
I'm expecting the TA calendar to post for Dec. 2014 in the next 24 hours, or so.

Just keep checking at the link below.

December TA Calendar (Posted the preceeding Mid-May)

The Dec. calendar will automatically display as soon as it's ready to post.

The Disney Travel Agent Calendar 
is consistently the earliest-listed and best-maintained (frequently updated) of all of the on-line calendars.

Expect these early-posted hours to be updated by Disney as the actual dates get closer.


----------



## Uncle Donald Wess

monique5 said:


> Posted by Robo on another thread...
> I'm expecting the TA calendar to post for Dec. 2014 in the next 24 hours, or so.
> 
> Just keep checking at the link below.
> 
> December TA Calendar (Posted the preceeding Mid-May)
> 
> The Dec. calendar will automatically display as soon as it's ready to post.
> 
> The Disney Travel Agent Calendar
> is consistently the earliest-listed and best-maintained (frequently updated) of all of the on-line calendars.
> 
> Expect these early-posted hours to be updated by Disney as the actual dates get closer.



THANKS!


----------



## CinderElsa

December hours are up!

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_December.pdf


----------



## DavidNYC

Well - sort of up.  MK hours are completely missing. Have they ever done that before?  Post hours for just 3 of the parks?


----------



## Brian Noble

Sort of up, and sort of sketchy.  If AK is only open 9-5 during the first half of the winter holiday weeks, I'll eat my mouse ears.


----------



## TonyMouse

I agree, I'll eat mine and my daughter's as well


----------



## dzneelvr

On the walt Disney world operation hours page, it only lists through December 2 today.  I've got time yet before my 180 day ADR window opens, but I wish they would hurry up with usable data. These December hours look too short to me, except for EPCOT, so I'm not impressed yet.


----------



## siskaren

dzneelvr said:


> On the walt Disney world operation hours page, it only lists through December 2 today.  I've got time yet before my 180 day ADR window opens, but I wish they would hurry up with usable data. These December hours look too short to me, except for EPCOT, so I'm not impressed yet.



The hours will be increased as it gets closer to December. And the link that CinderElsa posted is the travel agent's calendar, which is the official calendar (note that is says The Walt Disney Company at the bottom of each page.)


----------



## StewHouTx

Looks like December hours updated today with MK included, although as we all know these won't be the final hours  http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_December.pdf


----------



## buckeev

GEEZ DIZ....Gimmee my late December hours!!!!!


----------



## siskaren

buckeev said:


> GEEZ DIZ....Gimmee my late December hours!!!!!



They're in the link in the post just before yours. Those are the official hours; Disney isn't very good about keeping their own site up to date.


----------



## Silvana

Weird question, not sure where else to ask. DH and I went for our first, and so far only, trip to WDW in May of 2008. As we start to finish off the debt we are starting to think about returning to Disney more often. Right now the trip is looking to be in May of 2016.

So the question is, do the park hours change much from year to year? Like for Magic Hours and stuff like that. From what I could find it looked the same for this May as it was in 08 but maybe some of you long time goers will know for sure.

Thank you.


----------



## ShannonMB

January travel agent calendar...

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_January.pdf


----------



## Robo

February WDW Travel Agent Calendar can be found at THIS link.

While NO calendar is (or could be) 100% accurate, 
the WDW Travel Agent Calendar is consistently the earliest-listed 
and best-maintained (frequently updated) of all of the on-line calendars.

Just keep checking the above link and the dates should pop from 2014 to 2015 within the next 24-48 hours, or so.


----------



## Moseymouse

And this means the rest of 2015 months and packages should follow VERY soon, correct?  Happy dance!!!


----------



## siskaren

Not the calendars, no. The calendars are released about 6 1/2 months in advance. 

You'll be able to book packages when they release the prices for next year, which should be soon. (I've read some speculation that it might be July 15, but nothing definite.)


----------



## Robo

As of Sun. July 13, 2014, 2:30PM EDT, still no Feb. 2015 hours.

But, keep checking at THIS link.


----------



## Sparkly

Wait, so when is March's calendar going to be released?


----------



## Robo

Sparkly said:


> Wait, so when is March's calendar going to be released?



Figure about a month, or so, from today.

The listing will change from 2014 to 2015 info at THIS link at that time.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

It has now changed to February 2015!


----------



## 1rockinmama

F. F. F. 

Why do they have to put so many frigin MVMCP days up now? I'm sorry, I want my last night in Disney to be at MK and with the party being there that night, and us not able to extend our days or want to pay $280 for free freakin cocoa and cookies...I'm NOT happy. More like Grumpy. LOL. WTheck....blahhh.


----------



## ip74

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## skibum25

Started to read though this thread and realized information in the beginning is several years old.  So I'm just going to ask.  Hours seem to be posted 5 months out?  And you can make dinner reservations 6 months out?  Is that correct?  I hope not...


----------



## siskaren

skibum25 said:


> Started to read though this thread and realized information in the beginning is several years old.  So I'm just going to ask.  Hours seem to be posted 5 months out?  And you can make dinner reservations 6 months out?  Is that correct?  I hope not...



You're half right.  You can make dining reservations at 180 days (6 months), but the calendars come out at about 6 1/2 months. February's calendar is the latest one out and has been out for a little while.


----------



## skibum25

Thank you siskaren!


----------



## chelseabun76

When it lists EMH and has a (2) with it, does that mean an extra 2 hours of park time instead of just 1?  Because the usual EMH is an increase of 1 hour from posted open/close time, right?


----------



## jcarwash

chelseabun76 said:


> When it lists EMH and has a (2) with it, does that mean an extra 2 hours of park time instead of just 1?  Because the usual EMH is an increase of 1 hour from posted open/close time, right?



Morning EMH is 1 hour before open, while evening EMH is 2 hours past closing. So EMH (2) labels evening EMH.


----------



## chelseabun76

jcarwash said:


> Morning EMH is 1 hour before open, while evening EMH is 2 hours past closing. So EMH (2) labels evening EMH.



Thank you!!!


----------



## RWishbone

thanks you


----------



## zak87

thanks...


----------



## Gabriel&Nana

Thanks


----------



## happymommy

I just checked for our week in March (14 - 21), and only one night (the day we arrive) has evening EMH at MK.  Then just one night at Epcot listed too.

Do they add evening EMH or is this it?  Looks pretty sad, spring break and MK closes at 10 every night.


----------



## MermaidMommy

happymommy said:


> I just checked for our week in March (14 - 21), and only one night (the day we arrive) has evening EMH at MK.  Then just one night at Epcot listed too.  Do they add evening EMH or is this it?  Looks pretty sad, spring break and MK closes at 10 every night.


They won't add evening EMH's, but they will most likely extend the park hours. They're always conservative when they release the first park hours, and then they add to them later on. Last year, they made the first changes to March's hours in October or November, I believe, and then tweaked again them closer to March.


----------



## happymommy

MermaidMommy said:


> They won't add evening EMH's, but they will most likely extend the park hours. They're always conservative when they release the first park hours, and then they add to them later on. Last year, they made the first changes to March's hours in October or November, I believe, and then tweaked again them closer to March.



Thanks for the reply!


----------



## karsen11

When will the Park Hours for September 2015 be posted on the WDW site?
I want to start doing major planning to make the time from here until than pass more quickly!!!


----------



## Dawn68PA

Guesstimate around 6 months out but still subject to change....


----------



## LSUfan4444

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2079813


----------



## thebs19

I didn't see this answered on the first page so I apologize if I missed it but...

When did "extended" hours outside of the initially released hours typically get posted for peak/holiday times?

Last year we booked our Easter week vacation only about 60 days out due to some extenuating circumstances and by that time, I think everything was set.

This year we have taken the more traditional approach and booked things well in advance...but right now the hours they have listed are significantly fewer than what was offered last year.  For example, MK (and AK, I think) opened at 7am a few mornings last year when we were there and stayed open until at least midnight I think every night (I think there was one 7am - 3am day!).  We're not night people with 2 youngsters, but are DEFINITELY up early anyway and the days we got there at 7am were amazing (if not a bit tiring by mid afternoon) because we did almost the whole park by the time the crowds started showing up during crowd level 9 and 10 type days!

This year, MK is listed as 8am opening everyday (as an EMH off a 9am general opening) and only open later than 11pm one night during the week.  Could the hours really be that much different, or is Disney just waiting for confirmation that the weeks are going to be super crowded again before announcing the extended hours?


----------



## HizMinnie2015

The calendars through May 2015 are there as well... waiting for October here


----------



## rivertree

Thanks for posting!  I needed this info.


----------



## Cavners5

when do they usually start posting the show schedules for the parks?


----------



## PrincessDaisy96

Pretty excited for October 2015 to come out so I can start my planning. I am a planning Fanatic. makes the time pass more quickly. :-D


----------



## teeitup

Anyone?


----------



## siskaren

teeitup said:


> Anyone?



Hours are posted about 6 1/2 months in advance. January 2016 won't be up until mid-June.


----------



## marty3232

I noticed for May and June the PM extra magic hours for the Magic Kingdom are on Saturday, whereas in the past they have been on Sunday night. Any information on why the change? ... or if this is an error? We're ready to book dinning reservations but wanted to make sure this was not an error ... or do we have our days mixed up - which is possible!!


----------



## PrincessNelly

marty3232 said:


> I noticed for May and June the PM extra magic hours for the Magic Kingdom are on Saturday, whereas in the past they have been on Sunday night. Any information on why the change? ... or if this is an error? We're ready to book dinning reservations but wanted to make sure this was not an error ... or do we have our days mixed up - which is possible!!



They change park hours from time to. MK emh hours bounce from Sundays to Saturdays every now and then.... no reason why.


----------



## MermaidMommy

marty3232 said:


> I noticed for May and June the PM extra magic hours for the Magic Kingdom are on Saturday, whereas in the past they have been on Sunday night. Any information on why the change? ... or if this is an error? We're ready to book dinning reservations but wanted to make sure this was not an error ... or do we have our days mixed up - which is possible!!


Last June, they changed MK's evening EMH day from Sunday to Saturday. Outside of one-time changes, Saturday has been the evening EMH day since then. You should plan on Saturday being the EMH night -- although, of course, Disney can change it at any time.


----------



## kwaite24

Please excuse a stupid question but the extra magic hours can be found on the disney world website correct?


----------



## uicbear

thebs19 said:


> I didn't see this answered on the first page so I apologize if I missed it but...
> 
> When did "extended" hours outside of the initially released hours typically get posted for peak/holiday times?
> 
> ...but right now the hours they have listed are significantly fewer than what was offered last year.
> 
> Could the hours really be that much different, or is Disney just waiting for confirmation that the weeks are going to be super crowded again before announcing the extended hours?



I was wondering the same thing about the hours for our trip in June.  When I was originally planning and looking at hours from last year, and just thinking about trips past that we have gone at this time of year, MK rarely closed before midnight and most days were open until 1 or 2am without extended hours.  Hollywood studios is listed as closing most night at 8pm?  Will it even be dark enough for Fantasmic?  I'm guessing/hoping that as it gets closer that the times will be adjusted.  I know there are times when they even decide to adjust the hours on that day, but it sure makes planning even more of a challenge.


----------



## siskaren

uicbear said:


> I was wondering the same thing about the hours for our trip in June.  When I was originally planning and looking at hours from last year, and just thinking about trips past that we have gone at this time of year, MK rarely closed before midnight and most days were open until 1 or 2am without extended hours.  *Hollywood studios is listed as closing most night at 8pm?  *Will it even be dark enough for Fantasmic?  I'm guessing/hoping that as it gets closer that the times will be adjusted.  I know there are times when they even decide to adjust the hours on that day, but it sure makes planning even more of a challenge.



The crowd calendar on easyWDW shows DHS closing at 8:30 most nights, with Fantasmic! running at 9. And hours are added.


----------



## thebs19

Hours just got updated this past weekend, FYI.  Easter week now has the normal 8 am MK openings (and 7am daily EMH openings).


----------



## LetsTalkWDW

CanadianGuy said:


> Basically the park hours are now being posted 180 days or so ahead .. roughly in line with the ADR (Dining Reservation) 180 day policy.
> 
> For Park Hours
> 
> *Here on the DIS at.. *
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours.htm



The hours posted for May 2015 appear to be outdated. For instance according to the Disney Website, Magic Kingdom is open until 12:00am for nights without EMH. WDWINFO has closing listed at 10:00pm all week.


----------



## j320

I'm trying to find hours for April 5, 2015 at Disneyland California adventure and can't find it.


----------



## siskaren

j320 said:


> I'm trying to find hours for April 5, 2015 at Disneyland California adventure and can't find it.



Well actually, this forum is for Disney World; you should ask over on the Disneyland forum.


----------



## AngryPineapple

Does 6 month rule apply for date releases for Mickey's Halloween Party as well?


----------



## siskaren

Officially, they probably won't release the dates until late April, with tickets going on sale in early May. However, since the MK closes at 7:00 on party dates, you can tell what dates the party will be on from the monthly calendars. The September calendar is already out (although the early closings on the 11th and 12th are for Night of Joy), and the October one should be out by mid-March.


----------



## AngryPineapple

Thanks, siskaren!


----------



## kitkat4622

great way to check park hours, thanks


----------



## luvpooh

Halloween and Christmas dates announced:
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...gdom-special-events-tickets-on-sale-in-april/


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Now that the dates for MNSSHP have been released do you thing the park hours for MK will be extended on 9/1, 9/4 and 9/7?  Still showing closing at 7:00.  I will be making ADR's on 3/9 and don't want to go to MK if they are closing at 7:00 so will need to change my plans some.


----------



## csmommy

So need the August hours! I hope what is showing on the WDW site is not it.  There are practically no late nights for the week we are there.


----------



## siskaren

csmommy said:


> So need the August hours! I hope what is showing on the WDW site is not it.  There are practically no late nights for the week we are there.



http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_august.pdf

Hours will be added as it gets closer to August.


----------



## csmommy

siskaren said:


> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_august.pdf
> 
> Hours will be added as it gets closer to August.



Thanks for this!  I sure hope they add more late night magic hours.


----------



## funkmaster

Hi all,

Would anyone happen to know why on Wednesday 15th July DHS closes at 6.00pm. I would expect these to be extended nearer the time, but to save any disappointment would anyone happen to know whether there is a reason why the park will indeed be closing at 6pm? My schedule will need to be updated accordingly if this isn't a Fantasmic night.


----------



## siskaren

There's probably some private event. They're rare, but they do happen.


----------



## funkmaster

Thanks siskaren, is there a way to find this out? Do I email WDW?


----------



## jlundeen

The travel agent calendar is updated for October hours now...anyone know if future changes will be only tweaking these hours, such as earlier opening or later closing, or do they change whole days - such as switching EMHs around...I'm trying to figure out my plan for dining reservations around park hours.  I know I have a couple of weeks before I can do ADRs, but I like to have it all figured out in advance...

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_october.pdf


----------



## siskaren

I seriously doubt there would earlier openings (as far as I know, openings earlier than 9:00 (other than EMH) only happen during very busy times like Christmas, Easter and maybe 4th of July), but later closings are possible. I don't think changing EMHs is that common.


----------



## jlundeen

siskaren said:


> I seriously doubt there would earlier openings (as far as I know, openings earlier than 9:00 (other than EMH) only happen during very busy times like Christmas, Easter and maybe 4th of July), but later closings are possible. I don't think changing EMHs is that common.


Thanks!


----------



## Viteh

Not exactly an hours question, but does anyone know when you'll be able to book 2016 dates through the disney site?


----------



## siskaren

Viteh said:


> Not exactly an hours question, but does anyone know when you'll be able to book 2016 dates through the disney site?



When they release pricing for next year, which will be some time this summer. Specifically, I think some time in June has been when it's happened the last few years.


----------



## Viteh

siskaren said:


> When they release pricing for next year, which will be some time this summer. Specifically, I think some time in June has been when it's happened the last few years.


Great, thanks!


----------



## SamRoc

jlundeen said:


> The travel agent calendar is updated for October hours now...anyone know if future changes will be only tweaking these hours, such as earlier opening or later closing, or do they change whole days - such as switching EMHs around...I'm trying to figure out my plan for dining reservations around park hours.  I know I have a couple of weeks before I can do ADRs, but I like to have it all figured out in advance...
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_october.pdf


Will be staying oct 26 to nov 2nd. it has on the calendar that wed oct 28 will have extra magic hours pm. Haven't done the evening one before. What time is the park usually open til and is wednesday the usual day for the MK to have the night extra magic hours? thanks!


----------



## siskaren

SamRoc said:


> Will be staying oct 26 to nov 2nd. it has on the calendar that wed oct 28 will have extra magic hours pm. Haven't done the evening one before. What time is the park usually open til and is wednesday the usual day for the MK to have the night extra magic hours? thanks!



The hours on the calendar are the regular hours, so for October 28 the hours are 9am-10pm - evening EMH is 2 hours past that so 12am is when the park closes for EMH.


----------



## SamRoc

siskaren said:


> The hours on the calendar are the regular hours, so for October 28 the hours are 9am-10pm - evening EMH is 2 hours past that so 12am is when the park closes for EMH.


Thank you! for some reason i thought it was open til 2 am!!


----------



## disneytraveler

Where are the extra magic hours for october 1-3?


----------



## 2olddisneynutz

Wondering the same thing, I was patiently, lol , waiting for oct 1-3 emh hours to come out, and NOTHING ?


----------



## StarDreamer

Yeah with ADR day coming up, it would be nice to know.


----------



## Scottishbrit

I just posted a new thread about what are the hours for the first 3 days of October...Sorry, I didnt see this thread first. Whoops! But Ya Im 5 days out so I would like to know what those EMH are..


----------



## ssphillips

check out kennythepirate.com


----------



## StarDreamer

ssphillips said:


> check out kennythepirate.com


Nope not listed. I even asked him and he said they haven't released them yet. He said maybe mid April, after the ADR date.


----------



## StarDreamer

This site has the magic hours listed for Oct 1-3. I hope they're accurate, they work out for my trip.
http://www.easywdw.com/calendar/october-2015-walt-disney-world-crowd-calendar/#more-15448


----------



## StarDreamer

Magic hours are posted for Oct 2-3 on Disney's website


----------



## Colleen27

What is the current pattern for adding hours after the initial publication of the schedule? At what point can it safely be assumed that the June calendar is final?


----------



## Happyinwonerland

We are heading down to the world august 1. Last year on our trip dates, magic kingdom was open until 12pm. The current close time on Disney's site is 10pm. Any chance they will add hours ? We are not a rope drop family,  and really enjoy evenings in the parks.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

Nevermind, I found my answer


----------



## StarDreamer

They change hours day of sometimes, so there's never a set time they change them and they're never final. Makes things hard when you're forced to plan everything but I wouldn't mind a surprise extension to my day when I'm there.


----------



## MagicPrincess

Colleen27 said:


> What is the current pattern for adding hours after the initial publication of the schedule? At what point can it safely be assumed that the June calendar is final?



I'm wondering the same thing. Hoping they extend Epcot's evening hours the beginning  of June!


----------



## Sarahbelle341

I'm hoping to see NOvember park hours posted soon so I can finalize our ADRS


----------



## siskaren

Sarahbelle341 said:


> I'm hoping to see NOvember park hours posted soon so I can finalize our ADRS



http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_november.pdf


----------



## Sarahbelle341

siskaren said:


> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_november.pdf


Thanks!


----------



## boundfordisney

any idea when the 1st week of December will show up, we are there till December 5th. thanks for the November info!


----------



## boundfordisney

cant wait to be there!


----------



## boundfordisney




----------



## siskaren

boundfordisney said:


> any idea when the 1st week of December will show up, we are there till December 5th. thanks for the November info!



December hours should be posted in mid-May.


----------



## SanDiegoDayTripper

Colleen27 said:


> What is the current pattern for adding hours after the initial publication of the schedule? At what point can it safely be assumed that the June calendar is final?



This.  I want to know the exact same thing for the first week of July's calendar.  Also want to know about the time for any special fireworks on July 4.


----------



## siskaren

Colleen27 said:


> What is the current pattern for adding hours after the initial publication of the schedule? At what point can it safely be assumed that the June calendar is final?





MagicPrincess said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. Hoping they extend Epcot's evening hours the beginning  of June!





SanDiegoDayTripper said:


> This.  I want to know the exact same thing for the first week of July's calendar.  Also want to know about the time for any special fireworks on July 4.



StarDreamer already answered this:



StarDreamer said:


> They change hours day of sometimes, so there's never a set time they change them and they're never final. Makes things hard when you're forced to plan everything but I wouldn't mind a surprise extension to my day when I'm there.



I would keep an eye on easyWDW.com. Josh posts changes as soon as they're available.


----------



## jinsally

siskaren said:


> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_november.pdf



Is that true that there really won't be any Wishes! or Electrical Parade throughout the whole week of Thanksgiving?


----------



## siskaren

jinsally said:


> Is that true that there really won't be any Wishes! or Electrical Parade throughout the whole week of Thanksgiving?



No. They'll make updates to the calendar.


----------



## Maleficent Dragon

boundfordisney said:


> any idea when the 1st week of December will show up, we are there till December 5th. thanks for the November info!




We could see them as early as next Monday  (May 11th).


----------



## jinsally

StarDreamer said:


> They change hours day of sometimes, so there's never a set time they change them and they're never final. Makes things hard when you're forced to plan everything but I wouldn't mind a surprise extension to my day when I'm there.



Do they ever shorten hours?  I don't mind extensions but would they ever take away hours?  Especially less busy parks like AK, could they initially post 9-7 and then change to 9-5 ?? That would be horrible especially if I have ADRs and FP+ set up during 5-7.


----------



## me_minnie_me

Sarahbelle341 said:


> I'm hoping to see NOvember park hours posted soon so I can finalize our ADRS


I was looking on the Disney site for the November hours and noticed on the 17th that HS is only open until 4pm.  does anyone know what is going on that evening?

Karen


----------



## Maleficent Dragon

December Hours Are Released.   


http://media.disneywebcontent.com/staticfiles/parkhours/wdwtravelagent_december.pdf


----------



## Maleficent Dragon

boundfordisney said:


> any idea when the 1st week of December will show up, we are there till December 5th. thanks for the November info!



Here you go!!  


http://media.disneywebcontent.com/staticfiles/parkhours/wdwtravelagent_december.pdf


----------



## boundfordisney

thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## Maleficent Dragon

boundfordisney said:


> thanks for sharing the info!


I added a least crowded crowd calendar into my December Help Thread Post as well.  I hope that helps you with your planning.


----------



## DisneyHoosier

On our last trip, spring break '15, there were some last minute changes (at least seemed last minute) to the calendar for early rope drops.  Not magic hours, but full park early openings.  I don't know if I missed the change before we left home, or if they were just last-minute, but what a surprise to arrive for Rope Drop at 9:00 only to find the park already open!  Lesson learned.


----------



## JoeyAnyc

The last 2 years, they made last minute changes to Saturday nights in December. 2 years ago it was opened until 1am. Last year they changed it to 2am, and when I got there, that Saturday they extended it until 3am. Hope they do the same this year


----------



## MudBud

Would they ever add Fantasmic after the fact? It would work so much better if we could go on this Tuesday.


----------



## MudBud

Oops I meant to quote the pp about nov 17 - HS closes at 4pm that day so no Fantasmic show.  Could they extend the hours & add a show closer to the date?


----------



## siskaren

I would say it's doubtful. Since 4 pm is way earlier than they typically close, they're probably closing that early for a private event.


----------



## jsbowl16

It looks like all of the days before and after the weekend of July 11-12, MK is open until 12am but that weekend it says it is only open until 11pm. Is there any chance they will change it to 12 am over the next month? I would like to stay at EMH on July 11 until 2am but right now EMH only go until 1am.


----------



## maarowak

When I look for the activities on Dec5th, it shows a message "*Activities at This Park/Destination cannot be displayed at this time, for the selected Date"
*
when the info on shows and activities and such go up?


----------



## kerri0616

Wonder when easywdw will have park picks for last two weeks of December...


----------



## WooPigScientist

In case you missed the other posts about this, January hours are released!

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_january.pdf


----------



## TrickyTink101202

Wow! This chat page is extremely old! (Not that old)


----------



## siskaren

TrickyTink101202 said:


> Wow! This chat page is extremely old! (Not that old)



Huh?


----------



## Baklava

WooPigScientist said:


> In case you missed the other posts about this, January hours are released!
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_january.pdf



Can someone confirm that I'm reading this correctly? 

Under EMH, "AM" means one hour early in the morning and "PM (2)" means 2 hours late at night, right? (Trying to plan where to be on what day and when to schedule breakfasts.)


----------



## kgrubby

Baklava said:


> Can someone confirm that I'm reading this correctly?
> 
> Under EMH, "AM" means one hour early in the morning and "PM (2)" means 2 hours late at night, right? (Trying to plan where to be on what day and when to schedule breakfasts.)


Yes, you are correct.


----------



## Aerinha

Waiting on last week of April so I can plan trip two before taking trip one lol.


----------



## siskaren

Aerinha said:


> Waiting on last week of April so I can plan trip two before taking trip one lol.



April hours won't be out until mid-September.


----------



## neto0312

JoeyAnyc said:


> The last 2 years, they made last minute changes to Saturday nights in December. 2 years ago it was opened until 1am. Last year they changed it to 2am, and when I got there, that Saturday they extended it until 3am. Hope they do the same this year



We are going this year in dec 20 - 27th and I am trying to plan but I am not sure how the park hours really work...when do you know if then close at 3am and what parks stay late...is just the park open or attractions as well....This would be a big help in my planning...TIA!!!!


----------



## ladybugJ

So last year, it looks like MK's hours switched to an 8 am opening in December. Is there any idea as to if and/or when that might occur this year?


----------



## TwoCortWort

neto0312 said:


> We are going this year in dec 20 - 27th and I am trying to plan but I am not sure how the park hours really work...when do you know if then close at 3am and what parks stay late...is just the park open or attractions as well....This would be a big help in my planning...TIA!!!!



They change it as it gets closer. Last summer MK was opened until 12am and EMH were till 2am, then they changed it the day of to 1:00am and EMH was until 3:00am. On your dates I have seen EMH PM go 1-3am and EMH AM 7-8a those dates.


----------



## krinicone

So when it says MK closes at 8pm, but Wishes is at 8pm, does that mean all the rides close at 8pm,  but the park is still open until after the fireworks? Trying to understand all this,  planning my first trip for mid-nov.!


----------



## amylevan

krinicone said:


> So when it says MK closes at 8pm, but Wishes is at 8pm, does that mean all the rides close at 8pm,  but the park is still open until after the fireworks? Trying to understand all this,  planning my first trip for mid-nov.!



The rides close their lines at 8pm, but if you are already in line, they do not make you leave, you get to stay and ride.   Additionally, main street stores do not close until the park is empty.  So if the park closes at 8pm with wishes also being held at 8:   at 8pm, the rides will no longer let anyone new in line and wishes will start.   After wishes is over, the masses will start leaving the park but the stores will still be open (and busy).  The stores on main street are usually open an hour after park "closing".


----------



## kitkat4622

Any idea when April park hours will be released, I know it's pretty far in advance just looking for a generalized answer


----------



## huggybuff

@kitkat4622 from upthread...



siskaren said:


> April hours won't be out until mid-September.


----------



## neto0312

TwoCortWort said:


> They change it as it gets closer. Last summer MK was opened until 12am and EMH were till 2am, then they changed it the day of to 1:00am and EMH was until 3:00am. On your dates I have seen EMH PM go 1-3am and EMH AM 7-8a those dates.



Thanks so much for the info...one more thing...how do you find out that they stay open on the same day...do they post or make an announcement?  TIA!


----------



## TwoCortWort

neto0312 said:


> Thanks so much for the info...one more thing...how do you find out that they stay open on the same day...do they post or make an announcement?  TIA!



Our bus driver both in the morning and when we went back for fast passes that evening told us that the park would be open for us until 3:00am through EMH. I even questioned her I said "Wait the park is open until midnight I thought?" She said that they got word they extended to 1:00am and for resort guests it was 3:00am and how long the buses would run post park closing. In that case we were told getting off the bus. The resort had the park hours posted by the pool and when we left that morning it was 9a-12a. So I was shocked when we got there they had changed the hours. And doing that 3am EMH, you would think the bus line was short, we didn't get back until 4:00-4:15a from MK that night. We fell asleep on the way back. And crashed the moment got back to the room. I had to carry my then 80lb+ niece to the room because I couldn't wake her up at all.


----------



## SacCruiser

February 2016 posted
http://media.disneywebcontent.com/staticfiles/parkhours/wdwtravelagent_february.pdf


----------



## MelBel75

Thanks for the info! Any idea when the march schedule will be available?


----------



## SacCruiser

Should be sometime mid August


----------



## MelBel75

Thanks! Can't wait!


----------



## Carl Merrell

s


----------



## inkedupmomma

can anyone tell me why Disneys site is releasing February hours day by day as opposed to the whole month? Yes, I know TA schedule is out, and I have had that. Just curious why Disney is doing it day by day, as it hasn't in the past.


----------



## ShannonMB

Shoot, I can't remember how I've accessed TA hours in the past.  Can anyone remind me?


----------



## siskaren

ShannonMB said:


> Shoot, I can't remember how I've accessed TA hours in the past.  Can anyone remind me?



Use the link in post #1109. If that's not the month you need (although going by your ticker, it should be), just change the month.


----------



## ShannonMB

siskaren said:


> Use the link in post #1109. If that's not the month you need (although going by your ticker, it should be), just change the month.


Ooops, sorry - and thanks!!!


----------



## Aerinha

I am going Dec 3-12, should I keep checking to see if MK goes all 8 a.m. Or is that more of a late Dec thing?


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

SacCruiser said:


> February 2016 posted
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/staticfiles/parkhours/wdwtravelagent_february.pdf



I apologize if this has already been on the boards, but is there a reason that Fantasmic isn't listed in the Feb. hours?  Is it going to still be running?


----------



## evanmarkopoulos

I'm going in jan with my gf and I'm a little bummed out it says MK is only open till 8 PM most nights. We are staying on property and did this past June and loved staying in the park till about 3am with the EMH. Does anyone think the hours will eventually be extended? I'm going marathon week....


----------



## figmentedfollies

evanmarkopoulos said:


> I'm going in jan with my gf and I'm a little bummed out it says MK is only open till 8 PM most nights. We are staying on property and did this past June and loved staying in the park till about 3am with the EMH. Does anyone think the hours will eventually be extended? I'm going marathon week....



You might see the weekends extended to 10 PM and then have additional EMH. Though I was there this past January (started the weekend after the marathon/MLK weekend) and that Sunday MK was open until 1 AM. However don't expect late hours in January. It's the value season for a reason (not that I'm knocking it, it's clearly my preferred time to go).


----------



## GPC0321

KennythePirate has March 2016 park hours and crowd calendar up. Is this legit?? He's got Magic Kingdom as "green" (low level - best park) on Easter Sunday??
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2014/...ing-and-fastpass-booking-dates/#comment-52009


----------



## soniam

Does anyone think the hours listed for DHS for February and especially March are strange? I think closing at 7pm, except for PM EMH, seems weird. They closed at 9:30pm in March 2015. I know Fantasmic hours aren't up yet. I wonder if they are waiting until they know the Season of the Force schedule to determine Fantasmic and DHS closing times.


----------



## Lvsdisney

We'll be there starting MLK day and last year the hours at HS and MK were later than they posted for this year.  Is there any hope in it changing? Do they make adjustments as the time nears maybe based on busy the resorts are?


----------



## PirateKing

On our upcoming spring break trip our check in day is Easter sunday.  Does anyone know if the parks typically close early on Easter?


----------



## TaleAsOldAsTime13

I've noticed the second last Saturday in January has recently gone from MK closing at 10, to MK now closing at 12am.. I've been a few times in January, and while I'm used to the short times, I just wonder if they'll actually keep to the new change? Don't think anything special however is happening that night to affect it.


----------



## PEC

Any idea when April's Schedule will be posted?  I am going in early April and so far I have not seen the schedule.


----------



## Dan Murphy

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_april.pdf


----------



## SacCruiser

Park hours change a lot. Almost always the change it to longer hours and hardly ever do they reduce the hours.
http://blog.touringplans.com/2015/05/19/how-often-do-disney-world-park-hours-change/


----------



## Tennille

Robo said:


> Thread with links to a new WDW Calendar that MIGHT be *working* (mostly.) >
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2080364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


thanks


----------



## ajwolfe

any idea during what part of November the May hours will be released?


----------



## siskaren

ajwolfe said:


> any idea during what part of November the May hours will be released?



They should be released within the next week to 10 days.


----------



## ajwolfe

siskaren said:


> They should be released within the next week to 10 days.



awesome!  That's faster than I thought.


----------



## siskaren

ajwolfe said:


> awesome!  That's faster than I thought.



The hours are released about 6 1/2 months out.


----------



## momof2n2

May park hours reportedly posted today, per easywdw.  If I did it right it shows F! nightly.


----------



## GoldenLulu13

We are going 11/14/15-11/21/15...any likelhood at this point of them extending hours?! Non party MK nights are still listed as 8. One HS night is 4pm, the rest are around 8. I read they only turn on the Osborne Lights at 6....2 hrs seems like a sort amount of time for a major attraction like that!! Last time we were there was May, so hours were much longer!!


----------



## bmanwahoo

GoldenLulu13 said:


> We are going 11/14/15-11/21/15...any likelhood at this point of them extending hours?! Non party MK nights are still listed as 8. One HS night is 4pm, the rest are around 8. I read they only turn on the Osborne Lights at 6....2 hrs seems like a sort amount of time for a major attraction like that!! Last time we were there was May, so hours were much longer!!



They did.  HS now 8:30 on 11/15.  MK now 12am on 11/14 and 10pm on 11/18.


----------



## momof2n2

Josh has his preliminary recommendations out today!  Woo hoo!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So right now Christmas Day wishes is listed at 8pm. Do you think that will stay? That just seems super early.


----------



## CapeCodTenor

Anyone know what hours have usually been for September?

Never mind, found it!  Duh!


----------



## Spacedog1975

I've been hovering on 11/18 for the last week or so.  I knew hours would be updated for November, and MK has added a midnight day or two.  Is it likely or possible they'll shift the 11/18 schedule for a post-midnight EMH (change the regular close) or are we firm at this point?


----------



## bmanwahoo

Spacedog1975 said:


> I've been hovering on 11/18 for the last week or so.  I knew hours would be updated for November, and MK has added a midnight day or two.  Is it likely or possible they'll shift the 11/18 schedule for a post-midnight EMH (change the regular close) or are we firm at this point?



MK was originally scheduled to close at 8pm (with EMH until 10pm).  In mid-October, the change to 10pm close (EMH - midnight) was announced, so I don't know how likely it is that they would change it again.


----------



## Spacedog1975

bmanwahoo said:


> MK was originally scheduled to close at 8pm (with EMH until 10pm).  In mid-October, the change to 10pm close (EMH - midnight) was announced, so I don't know how likely it is that they would change it again.



I'd click like for helping out but... You didn't give the answer I wanted . Indeed I've watched the original schedule change but I was deluding myself I'd get a late night MK in this year. 2016 then . 

Thank you, btw.


----------



## rgordon626

My 180 day mark is Dec. 3, what are the chances that June schedule is posted soon?  I'm getting antsy!


----------



## siskaren

rgordon626 said:


> My 180 day mark is Dec. 3, what are the chances that June schedule is posted soon?  I'm getting antsy!



They should be posted any day.


----------



## jeremy1002

I'm going crazy trying to be patient waiting for the June hours!!


----------



## mlnbabies

I wonder when they will change the Dec. hours.  I want to keep my pre park ADR's. We are going Dec. 7-14.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mlnbabies said:


> I wonder when they will change the Dec. hours.  I want to keep my pre park ADR's. We are going Dec. 7-14.



I've heard it should be any day now.  We're going the same time as you and I'm wondering what changes (if any) will be made.


----------



## mlnbabies

Some parks have changed hours in December according to Disney's calendar.


----------



## chinarider

Looks like hours have been updated for our stay Dec 16- Dec 24


----------



## CarrieR

They're changed in the app for Dec, but I'm yet to be able to move FPs into those hours. Madness!!


----------



## abja09

How far in advance will they update park hours for Easter week 2016?  I will be there on a pre-cruise stay March 24th-27th and just realized after reading another post that they may change hours and add EMH which will alter my plans. Thanks!


----------



## LynneDurham

Hey everyone. 

If hours near Christmas have been updated, is it safe to say that the first week of December is now etched in stone? MK still isn't opening until 9 AM on December 3 (it was 8 AM last year). 

Thoughts?


----------



## jeremy1002

jeremy1002 said:


> I'm going crazy trying to be patient waiting for the June hours!!


Seriously what is up with June park hours?


----------



## Jfsag123

jeremy1002 said:


> Seriously what is up with June park hours?



I have been refreshing the stupid page like a crazy person. They are taking forever to post them.


----------



## gatormom2tots

Waiting on the calendar as well....official site has them posted through Monday, June 6.


----------



## 3smithboys

gatormom2tots said:


> Waiting on the calendar as well....official site has them posted through Monday, June 6.



So, if the official website has them listed until June 6th... I wonder why the travel agent calendar hasn't been released???


----------



## gatormom2tots

I don't know...maybe something with the holiday this week and somebody is slacking?!?!?!  Driving me crazy.  Was hoping to obsess over my ADRs and schedule over the holiday!


----------



## Jfsag123

TA calendar for June is (finally) up!


----------



## 3smithboys

Oooh! Can't wait to get home and have a look! I'm taking the train home from the city and the link is on my computer.... Sigh....


----------



## madjohn

Looking at June hours for 2016 (at least up to the 9th) and June 2015 hours.  The June 2015 shows parks opened much later (magic kingdom)  Will they update them at a later time? or is something else going on.


----------



## siskaren

They will absolutely update them.


----------



## madjohn

Ok, a little frustrated.  I have been waiting until the park hours are posted for June 2016.  I have been patient about planning.  I wanted to plan which parks for which days during my 2 week trip.  I wanted to get my ADRs set up.  But If they are not giving us the real hours and the real extended hours, how in the heck are you to do that?  If these are not the actually planned hours of operation, then the posting of hours 6 months ahead is just an illusion.  Ok, with all that said, is it best just to figure the hours will be the same as they were for June 2015?  And when will the REAL park hours be posted?

Thanks
John


----------



## siskaren

I'm not sure I understand what the problem is. As far as planning what parks to be in on which days, most people plan around EMH schedules, either choosing to avoid EMH days, or by going on EMH days, and those aren't going to change. I would recommend checking out the crowd calendar at easywdw.com for which park to visit on which day:

http://www.easywdw.com/calendar/june-2016-walt-disney-world-crowd-calendar/#more-16788

These two posts will give you an idea of when and what kind of changes were made in last year's June calendar:

http://www.easywdw.com/uncategorize...-world-operating-schedule-changes/#more-15175

http://www.easywdw.com/news/june-2015-disney-world-operating-schedule-changes/


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Sorry newbie question, what is EMH?


----------



## Jfsag123

MommyinHonduras said:


> Sorry newbie question, what is EMH?



Extra Magic Hours. Every day there will be at least one park with extended hours (either one hour in the morning before official park opening or 2 hours at night after official park close) during which it is only open to Disney resort guests.

PS Welcome!


----------



## syrscuba

I have been tracking the Park Hours update pattern for the last few weeks. WDW is incrementing the calendar daily, 190 days in advance. Today, the June 29th park hours were posted, tomorrow, June 30th etc. If you are planning a 10 day trip, this presents a planning challenge as the park hours associated with the last day of your trip become available at the (important) 180 day mark.

I have read about a "Travel Agent" version of the WDW calendar. Is this available to the public? Does this calendar provide visibility to park hours more than 190 days in advance? Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## siskaren

syrscuba said:


> I have been tracking the Park Hours update pattern for the last few weeks. WDW is incrementing the calendar daily, 190 days in advance. Today, the June 29th park hours were posted, tomorrow, June 30th etc. If you are planning a 10 day trip, this presents a planning challenge as the park hours associated with the last day of your trip become available at the (important) 180 day mark.
> 
> I have read about a "Travel Agent" version of the WDW calendar. Is this available to the public? Does this calendar provide visibility to park hours more than 190 days in advance? Thanks everyone for your input.



The travel agents calendar is available to the public. It's released a full calendar month at a time, about 6/12 months ahead of time. Here's the link to June's:

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_JUNE.pdf

Just change June to July if you need July (July just came out a few days ago.)


----------



## syrscuba

siskaren said:


> The travel agents calendar is available to the public. It's released a full calendar month at a time, about 6/12 months ahead of time. Here's the link to June's:
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_JUNE.pdf
> 
> Just change June to July if you need July (July just came out a few days ago.)


 Thanks Siskaren; how do you receive notification when the next months (July, August etc) calendar is becomes available?


----------



## siskaren

syrscuba said:


> Thanks Siskaren; how do you receive notification when the next months (July, August etc) calendar is becomes available?


 
I'm not aware of any way to receive a notification, however, Josh at easyWDW.com uses the travel agents calendar to create his crowd calendars, so you can keep an eye on his site for when he posts each month's crowd calendar. The only other way I know of to find out when the next month's calendar comes out is to just keep checking for the month you want. So right now, if you were to change June to August in the link I provided, you would get last year's August calendar, but if you start checking about Jan 15, it should change to 2016.


----------



## tcherjen

Do you think they will update the hours for March?  I was able to get an ADR for CP on the 16th for 8:30, but I will cancel it if the park opens at 8 instead.  Right now it says the park is opening at 9.


----------



## maxiesmom

siskaren said:


> The travel agents calendar is available to the public. It's released a full calendar month at a time, about 6/12 months ahead of time. Here's the link to June's:
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_JUNE.pdf
> 
> Just change June to July if you need July (July just came out a few days ago.)



How do you change it to July?  I don't see where you can do that.


----------



## siskaren

maxiesmom said:


> How do you change it to July?  I don't see where you can do that.



Just change the word June in the link to the word July.


----------



## Orangeman98

Any news on Leap Day hours changing at MK?


----------



## dogwoodflwr

Going in May the EMH are already posted.  No late EMH for Magic Kingdom on the weekends do they ever add late hours after they post?
Really would like to be in Magic Kingdom later.   TIA


----------



## HollyL

Okay, so I am basically a WDW virgin, (I've been twice, more than 15 years ago).  I always go to the original Disneyland, but we're taking the kiddos to WDW in June for their first time.  I'm looking at the hours posted for June 8-13th, during the Summer, does the Magic Kingdom really close at 10pm?!  In California, they say open til midnight just about every night.


----------



## TeamSy

madjohn said:


> Ok, a little frustrated.  I have been waiting until the park hours are posted for June 2016.  I have been patient about planning.  I wanted to plan which parks for which days during my 2 week trip.  I wanted to get my ADRs set up.  But If they are not giving us the real hours and the real extended hours, how in the heck are you to do that?  If these are not the actually planned hours of operation, then the posting of hours 6 months ahead is just an illusion.  Ok, with all that said, is it best just to figure the hours will be the same as they were for June 2015?  And when will the REAL park hours be posted?
> 
> Thanks
> John



I totally get you!!! We do not plan around EMH AT ALL, except for a second day at MK when they're open until 2am, but we don't plan out dining that day. For everything else it's all about the actual park hours, which is huge to know with ADR's! We don't use crowd calendars, and I don't even look at the EMH. It's super frustrating that they can still change!!! August's hours are already out and honestly, they've been no help because they are most likely not accurate. I too wonder if I'd be better off comparing to last years days or if it has nothing to do with that at all. The good thing is that I usually find the fireworks times to still be accurate, which is pretty helpful for dining.


----------



## 3smithboys

I agree! We are also going in June and was wondering the same thing... Between not knowing about AK hours with ROL and the EMH.... I give up!


----------



## IvyWinter

How long does it take for them to update entertainment hours? im trying to mark some entertainment for MK on my schedule for 2/29 and half of the things i want to see have an unavailable schedule.


----------



## siskaren

IvyWinter said:


> How long does it take for them to update entertainment hours? im trying to mark some entertainment for MK on my schedule for 2/29 and half of the things i want to see have an unavailable schedule.



What kind of things are you looking for?


----------



## IvyWinter

Things like the Main Street Philharmonic or Dapper Dans, etc. Last i checked there was just nothing on them.


----------



## siskaren

Things like that can be found here, but only a week at a time:

http://wdwent.com/


----------



## IvyWinter

Wonderful, thank you!


----------



## MarkE83

The AK hours indicate a 5pm closing time across all of August - will that be amended once Rivers Of Light is up and running? Will they close the park rides and just have the show a bit later? Or will everything stay open until 8-9pm once they have the show running?


----------



## mbh106

MarkE83 said:


> The AK hours indicate a 5pm closing time across all of August - will that be amended once Rivers Of Light is up and running? Will they close the park rides and just have the show a bit later? Or will everything stay open until 8-9pm once they have the show running?



We're going in June and there's no extended summer hours posted for then either. I spoke with a CM yesterday and she said the hours will definitely be extended and she was very surprised that they weren't posted already, since they usually are posted at least 180 days out for ADRs. It's very frustrating trying to plan ADRs and everything else when you don't know the park hours.


----------



## goofynut41

Going in Sept. 11th thru 17th, Need to decide my dining because my date is March 15 for making reservations, is there not a way to find out what the park hours and early entry for each park is now?  I'm a PLANNER... Thanks


----------



## MarkE83

goofynut41 said:


> Going in Sept. 11th thru 17th, Need to decide my dining because my date is March 15 for making reservations, is there not a way to find out what the park hours and early entry for each park is now?  I'm a PLANNER... Thanks


The park hours will be out before your ADR's are due to be made. Just plan what you'd eat in each location for now, and the order you'll visit them in later


----------



## goofynut41

MarkE83 said:


> The park hours will be out before your ADR's are due to be made. Just plan what you'd eat in each location for now, and the order you'll visit them in later


Can you go by last years hours at this time? I have in the past, but checking on some of them I noticed they have changed some...


----------



## siskaren

Hours for September should be out within the week.


----------



## Sona99

Just to clarify, posted emh hours never change or are added, only extended park hours may change?

Thanks


----------



## Lirael

Glad this thread exists, I was getting worried I'd have to make ADRs without knowing park hours


----------



## ness0905

How accurate is the travel agent calendar?  I realize hours can get extended based on crowd but are those the real EMH?


----------



## siskaren

ness0905 said:


> How accurate is the travel agent calendar?  I realize hours can get extended based on crowd but are those the real EMH?



The travel agent calendar is put out by Disney - if you look at the bottom of each page it says The Walt Disney Company. I don't know what you mean by the real EMH.


----------



## summerlady

Go to easywdw, Josh has the operating schedule up for September. Hopefully things will change since there is no Wishes or MSEP for the entire month from the 5th until the 24th. http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_september.pdf


----------



## montugirl

Waiting for October dates.


----------



## curlyqs

Also waiting for October dates so I can start planning!!!


----------



## maxiesmom

curlyqs said:


> Also waiting for October dates so I can start planning!!!



Me too!  I have a list of must do restaurants, and a list of would like to do, but everything hinges on how many days we will be in each park.  And that depends on park hours, and on Easy WDW and their which parks to do on what days list.


----------



## SarahSnow

montugirl said:


> Waiting for October dates.



I just October 1st & October 2nd lol then we should be good to plan just want to know which parks will have EMH those days


----------



## dmc6469

C'mon October dates.  Why do I feel like I'm playing bingo or something?!?


----------



## siskaren

dmc6469 said:


> C'mon October dates.  Why do I feel like I'm playing bingo or something?!?




October dates should be up mid-March.


----------



## disneydeal

I remember staying at Magic Kingdom till 2 am at least twice every June on last several trips.  Looks like reg park hours are posted for a 10 pm closing.  Do you see this changing?


----------



## siskaren

Absolutely.


----------



## montugirl

I'm starting to stress out, I want to know the hours so bad. LOL


----------



## graciedad

disneydeal said:


> I remember staying at Magic Kingdom till 2 am at least twice every June on last several trips.  Looks like reg park hours are posted for a 10 pm closing.  Do you see this changing?



I can't believe they haven't updated June yet.  We are 90 days out.  Seems odd.


----------



## Three cats

montugirl said:


> I'm starting to stress out, I want to know the hours so bad. LOL


 Me too! I am such a planner the wait is killing me...


----------



## TeamSy

We are going August/September and our ADR date passed. I made no reservations for the first time ever because the calendar is just not accurate (or maybe it is and if so, what the hell?!). We don't go to the parks based on EMH, but based on regular park hours. Yes, usually there are some minor changes, but what came out just seems really drastically different to what may be. They have MK closing at 7/8/9pm the first week in September with no Wishes. How am I supposed to plan dining times? When would I make reservations at California Grill if I want to eat while the fireworks are going off? (just an example). Dining is such a HUGE part of our trip and this is the first time ever I'm not excited, because without accurate park hours I just can't plan. Saturdays MK used to be open until midnight with emh until 2am. What happened to that? My husband asked when we're going to plan our days, and I showed him the hours and he asked if this was a joke. At this rate I sort of just feel like giving up on our trip.


----------



## Megan @ Wit & Wander

We are almost 60 days out from May and still no extended hours for Animal Kingdom! They're killing me! And the hours are so wonky on Friday, May 27 (parade at noon, etc). Is this rumored to be a 24 hour day or something?


----------



## Kellbee

I really hope hours come out for October soon.  It's so frustrating to try and sort out adrs without the hours.  I also noticed there isn't a wishes display for the last few days of September.  Last year at this time we even knew when mnsshp was going to be.


----------



## thestevied

Kellbee said:


> I really hope hours come out for October soon.  It's so frustrating to try and sort out adrs without the hours.  I also noticed there isn't a wishes display for the last few days of September.  Last year at this time we even knew when mnsshp was going to be.



Ditto. We fly out from England on September 24th for two weeks. Want to start making our adr's in two weeks time so looking forward to seeing Octobers hours so we can start planning. Seltembers hours came out around the 15th Feb so I'm hoping they will be updated anytime soon. Which site do you use to check hours? I use 
https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_September.pdf


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Another October person over here! I have to do my ADRs soon and it's a pain to try and guess! I keep checking the calendar though on the website to see when hours will open up and it seems that they will be online in a week and I make my ADR's in 2 weeks...ideally this should work for me? LOL


----------



## Kellbee

Nothing for October yet....
Anyone hear anything yet?  Hours...mnsshp?   It's crickets from Disney right now.


----------



## Three cats

I am hoping today is the day!!!


----------



## disneydeal

I can see Disney not having October yet but what about June?  I need June hours like a month ago to start planning.


----------



## Kellbee

October hours were released in the uk!


----------



## notrub98

Kellbee said:


> October hours were released in the uk!



Link?


----------



## Vivianne

Waiting, waiting.....anticipating.


----------



## Three cats

notrub98 said:


> Link?


http://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/parkhours.php?hours=10+2016
I wonder if these are accurate?


----------



## montugirl

It's something, but who knows if they are right.


----------



## Three cats

The October hours are up on the travel agent calendar.


----------



## Xclusive2WDW

Three cats said:


> The October hours are up on the travel agent calendar.


Any link yet? On my phone I'm unable to change the link to October, the pdf still downloads the original. TIA


----------



## Three cats

Xclusive2WDW said:


> Any link yet? On my phone I'm unable to change the link to October, the pdf still downloads the original. TIA



http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_october.pdf


----------



## Xclusive2WDW

Three cats said:


> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_october.pdf


Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## Xclusive2WDW

Question. . . In October DHS is listed as closing at 7, but F! is listed as showing at 7:30, exactly how does this work? Particularly on a day where DHS has PM EMH and would be slated to close at 9. I'm a bit confused.


----------



## dis_wifey

So I see that the hours are posted for July, but the hours cannot be correct. Parks closing by 10pm (MK) and Animal Kingdom not open past 7pm. When will I be able to see more accurate hours?


----------



## smitch425

Xclusive2WDW said:


> Question. . . In October DHS is listed as closing at 7, but F! is listed as showing at 7:30, exactly how does this work? Particularly on a day where DHS has PM EMH and would be slated to close at 9. I'm a bit confused.


F! is often after official closing time, and everyone is able to attend the show, not just resort guests.


----------



## smitch425

dis_wifey said:


> So I see that the hours are posted for July, but the hours cannot be correct. Parks closing by 10pm (MK) and Animal Kingdom not open past 7pm. When will I be able to see more accurate hours?


Likely in June. Most hours will increase, they rarely decrease. It will be dependent on anticipated crowd levels.


----------



## dis_wifey

smitch425 said:


> Likely in June. Most hours will increase, they rarely decrease. It will be dependent on anticipated crowd levels.



Thank you - that's helpful!


----------



## Grym

So for someone who is new to all this....why no wishes or electric parade in october?


----------



## Three cats

Grym said:


> So for someone who is new to all this....why no wishes or electric parade in october?


That info should be added as time goes by.


----------



## COscrapper

Yes, thank you!!!


----------



## js

Hi. Would it be likely we will see December hours in June? Also, do the hours usually get modified once out?
I am going December 26-January 1 so want to make sure the hours are accurate since I will want to be at parks
45 minutes prior to RD.

Thank you.


----------



## siskaren

js said:


> Hi. Would it be likely we will see December hours in June? Also, do the hours usually get modified once out?
> I am going December 26-January 1 so want to make sure the hours are accurate since I will want to be at parks
> 45 minutes prior to RD.
> 
> Thank you.



Hours for December should come out in mid-May, and especially for the week you'll be there, they'll definitely be modified after they come out. I would anticipate 7:00 am opening times for that week.


----------



## js

siskaren said:


> Hours for December should come out in mid-May, and especially for the week you'll be there, they'll definitely be modified after they come out. I would anticipate 7:00 am opening times for that week.



Thank you so much! I appreciate your help!


----------



## Araminta18

Apologies if this has been asked and answered, but I know Disney sometimes adds extra magic hours fairly close to the day.  If there are already early magic hours scheduled at Epcot from 8 to 9 am, is it possible that Disney will open the MK for early magic hours from 8 to 9 am as well?  or do they only do EMH on one park per day?


----------



## Jrits

When should I expect to see November hours?


----------



## siskaren

Jrits said:


> When should I expect to see November hours?



Mid April.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood

Three cats said:


> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_october.pdf



Just had a look at the link above and downloaded the PDF, according to that BB is closed for most of October, I've seen conflicitng information elsewhere that both water parks are open all of October 2016. Can anybody clarify please?


----------



## smitch425

Guybrush_Threepwood said:


> Just had a look at the link above and downloaded the PDF, according to that BB is closed for most of October, I've seen conflicitng information elsewhere that both water parks are open all of October 2016. Can anybody clarify please?


There is always a water park closed in October. Last year, BB was supposed to close 10/25, but they bumped it up to the 4th.


----------



## siskaren

smitch425 said:


> There is always a water park closed in October. Last year, BB was supposed to close 10/25, but they bumped it up to the 4th.



I thought it was typically one closed in November and December and one closed in January and February.


----------



## Xclusive2WDW

There is always one closed, but I thought they alternate years (i.e. BB was closed Oct last year, so this year TL should be closed during that time).


----------



## ssreward

Araminta18 said:


> Apologies if this has been asked and answered, but I know Disney sometimes adds extra magic hours fairly close to the day.  If there are already early magic hours scheduled at Epcot from 8 to 9 am, is it possible that Disney will open the MK for early magic hours from 8 to 9 am as well?  or do they only do EMH on one park per day?


Almost always 1 per day unless it's a super-duper high crowd time like Xmas.


----------



## Araminta18

ssreward said:


> Almost always 1 per day unless it's a super-duper high crowd time like Xmas.



Thank you!


----------



## CheriePenguin

Three questions (relating to our October trip).

I'm a little confused about the whole evening show concept at Animal Kingdom when closing times are listed as 5pm (October anyway) and sunset will be way past that.  Are they waiting until the April opening of Rivers of Light to adjust the hours?  Is it expected to be an every evening offering?

Any idea when they might list Wishes & Main St. Electrical Parade info?  Are they likely to be offered on each non-Halloween party night (those are sadly few and far between for our trip).  Do they usually have 2 night parades on the PM EMH night?  Might they have 2 on a non EMH night?

Is Disney Studios offering nightly fireworks now, or is that just temporary with the Star Wars theme?

I know some of this will just be speculation, but I'd appreciate any informed or educated guesses to help with our planning!


----------



## smitch425

siskaren said:


> I thought it was typically one closed in November and December and one closed in January and February.



Typically one closes in mid Oct and the other reopens in mid March.



Xclusive2WDW said:


> There is always one closed, but I thought they alternate years (i.e. BB was closed Oct last year, so this year TL should be closed during that time).



BB is currently scheduled to go down Oct 2, 2016.


----------



## Mintycake

So if my trip is planned for Dec 2-9, will the hours be posted in time for me to make my ADRs?  It just seems awfully close given I'm at the beginning of the month.  Thanks!


----------



## siskaren

Mintycake said:


> So if my trip is planned for Dec 2-9, will the hours be posted in time for me to make my ADRs?  It just seems awfully close given I'm at the beginning of the month.  Thanks!



December hours should be out by mid-May.


----------



## mommyk8

I thought in the summer Magic kingdom was usually open until 12am. In June 18-25 Magic Kingdom has closing at 10pm. How likely are they to extend to 12am?


----------



## smitch425

mommyk8 said:


> I thought in the summer Magic kingdom was usually open until 12am. In June 18-25 Magic Kingdom has closing at 10pm. How likely are they to extend to 12am?


Very likely. Probably next month.


----------



## Jrits

November hours are up


----------



## Jrits

Will they ever change EMH once posted?


----------



## abja09

Jrits said:


> November hours are up



Thanks!!


----------



## Xclusive2WDW

Jrits said:


> November hours are up



Do you happen to have a link? Much appreciated if you do.


----------



## Jrits

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_november.pdf


----------



## pdz

There seems to be no Wishes Fireworks scheduled for the first week in November.  Will this be added later?


----------



## COscrapper

I know everything is up in the air right now, but is it normal for MK to close at 8 the first week of November?  Do they sometimes extend that, or is that pretty typical?  Thanks!


----------



## disneydeal

Still waiting for decent closing hours for June at MK.     Waiting and waiting and waiting.    Still waiting. 


Yep still waiting


----------



## Lumina Lux

No mention of Fantasmic or Wishes in November. Should I worry?


----------



## augusta1

There's no electrical parade or wishes fireworks for November?


----------



## MommaBerd

MK is closing at 4:30 on 11/17??? And of course, that is NOT a party night. So, that leaves only 3 nights that week to be in MK and maybe see Wishes (if it gets scheduled)...a little frustrating.


----------



## Mintycake

Question about AM EMH - is it a "rope drop" type situation where you have to be there 30 minutes before park open generally or do you just go when EMH starts?  e.g. Magic Kingdom opens at 9am but EMH am starts at 8am - do I need to be there at 7:30am to beat the crowds?


----------



## COscrapper

Oh, and it looks like EMH are very different the first week of november than the many previous weeks before it.  We now have ZERO evening EMH at MK during our week?  And the only MK morning EMH are on the day we were going to do the MNSSHP...what a bummer.


----------



## BJ7644

COscrapper said:


> Oh, and it looks like EMH are very different the first week of november than the many previous weeks before it.  We now have ZERO evening EMH at MK during our week?  And the only MK morning EMH are on the day we were going to do the MNSSHP...what a bummer.



I was bummed about this too. We'll be there Oct 27 - Nov 5 and it's only showing two days with emh at MK, both am. One of those days is also our planned MNSSHP day as well. Hoping something changes.


----------



## COscrapper

BJ7644 said:


> I was bummed about this too. We'll be there Oct 27 - Nov 5 and it's only showing two days with emh at MK, both am. One of those days is also our planned MNSSHP day as well. Hoping something changes.



Yup, our dates are Oct. 29-Nov. 5, but we are not doing parks on check-in or check-out day.  Evening EMH at MK are the ONE set of EMH we REALLY wanted to use.


----------



## lurkernj

I hope these hours are bogus!  I'm there the first week of November and MK closes at 8 every night, no wishes or parade, no fantasmic, and Animal kingdom closes at 5 every night (was planning to do one night with the new show).


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lurkernj said:


> I hope these hours are bogus!  I'm there the first week of November and MK closes at 8 every night, no wishes or parade, no fantasmic, and Animal kingdom closes at 5 every night (was planning to do one night with the new show).


About this... this is actually the first time that in the TA calendar I see NOTHING listed for:

Wishes
Main St Electrical
Fantasmic!
Maybe I'm late to this, but does anyone know what's up with this?!


----------



## siskaren

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> About this... this is actually the first time that in the TA calendar I see NOTHING listed for:
> 
> Wishes
> Main St Electrical
> Fantasmic!
> Maybe I'm late to this, but does anyone know what's up with this?!



Actually, it took awhile for that information to be added to the September calendar.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

siskaren said:


> Actually, it took awhile for that information to be added to the September calendar.


Huh... ok, thanks!  I've been planning WDW trips for 10+ years and didn't recall seeing this. I've seen them CHANGE the times, of course, but don't remember it being blank unless the show was dark or they were changing it significantly.


----------



## Libby_Darling

Really freaking out that our DFTW wedding date is October 19th with a dessert party at Sago Cay at the GF planned to watch Wishes, and that Wednesday is literally the only non-MNSSHP date in October that doesn't have Wishes scheduled   Reaallllly hoping they add it soon  Has this ever happened before? No Wishes on a random Wednesday??


----------



## tiggore91

I am hoping a lot of these hours change, they are just weird!!! Any idea what is going on at MK on 11/17?  It closes at 4:30!!! I am guessing a private party of maybe a cast member type thing.  That is our arrival date, so I am not too concerned, but just seems really early!


----------



## myers2170

Jrits said:


> Will they ever change EMH once posted?


I am anxious to hear an answer to this. Looking at July 3...they have MK closing at 10pm w an EMH from 10-12.  If they extend the MK closing time to say 11 or 12, will there still be the EMH?? Following that closing time??


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

myers2170 said:


> I am anxious to hear an answer to this. Looking at July 3...they have MK closing at 10pm w an EMH from 10-12.  If they extend the MK closing time to say 11 or 12, will there still be the EMH?? Following that closing time??


In my experience, usually yes.


----------



## Steffiesunshine

Libby_Darling said:


> Really freaking out that our DFTW wedding date is October 19th with a dessert party at Sago Cay at the GF planned to watch Wishes, and that Wednesday is literally the only non-MNSSHP date in October that doesn't have Wishes scheduled   Reaallllly hoping they add it soon  Has this ever happened before? No Wishes on a random Wednesday??



What??!   I didn't even notice that!  That is our last night at Disney, and that will really stink!  I have CRT reserved for dinner and figured we would see Wishes right after!


----------



## AeroKU

Jrits said:


> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_november.pdf


How accurate is this?? Disney has only posted park hours for the first week of November.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AeroKU said:


> How accurate is this?? Disney has only posted park hours for the first week of November.


Has generally been more accurate than Disney's site. Though this far out, these will surely change.


----------



## xipotec

AeroKU said:


> How accurate is this?? Disney has only posted park hours for the first week of November.


I think this is far from complete....

River of Light (or its absence) is mucking up nightly entertainment planning. Also the rumor that AK will be open later is not showing up on this....

There will be nighttime entertainment.....but my guess is MAY 1st will be the earliest official release we will see.....Which kinda ticks me off...hard to make ADR's when you have no solid idea about hours or shows.....


----------



## goldie09

I am at Dsiney October 26-30, and I am so shocked at the current hours posted! Our ADR date is tomorrow, and I want to make a Tusker House reservation at AK for October 29th - I am assuming by this point ROL will be up and running and AK will be open past 5PM. But when I look at the calendar, it appears that Disney has scheduled AK to be open until 11PM from May 27 through the end of June - even July says it closes at 5! Is this some sort of hint that ROL may be ready for the beginning of July?

Never mind the hours at MK. I get that a bunch of nights are party nights, but why not extend the regular hours on non-party nights for those of us who can't afford to attend the party?


----------



## nenser

siskaren said:


> The travel agents calendar is available to the public. It's released a full calendar month at a time, about 6/12 months ahead of time. Here's the link to June's:
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_JUNE.pdf
> 
> Just change June to July if you need July (July just came out a few days ago.)


You are my hero.


----------



## Momtomouselover

I sure hope they change the hours for June.  I can't believe there are no MK closings at midnight, much less no lets go crazy and stay up past 2 am nights either.  For that matter, early closings of HS and Epcot not much better. I guess I never kept track but I'm sure June hours were extended in the past BEFORE June arrive. :/


----------



## MlWinans

What is the deal with EMH in mid-June (m sure this is in the thread somewhere I just didn't see it).   Will we be there for a week in the middle of the month and only one park has evening EMH listed and it is only for 1 night?


----------



## disneydeal

MlWinans said:


> What is the deal with EMH in mid-June (m sure this is in the thread somewhere I just didn't see it).   Will we be there for a week in the middle of the month and only one park has evening EMH listed and it is only for 1 night?


Looks like a lot of early morning openings just not late night.  What gives?


----------



## MlWinans

disneydeal said:


> Are you sure? I just checked and almost every day a park opens early



Sorry yeah, I am talking about the evening hours.   Generally speaking; at least one park would be open late each night in the past.  Of course AK is now going to be ope till 11pm regularly in the summer and MK will have a Paid EMH event some nights, however it still seems strange that not a single night while I am there is MK going to be open late, or EPOCT, or HS.


----------



## disneydeal

We're taking advantage of MK from 10 to midnight on June 15 but waiting for it to change.  Want to see midnight to 2 am as the extra


----------



## MlWinans

disneydeal said:


> MK from 10 to midnight on June 15



I noticed that that last time I looked.   Our first day is the 16th


----------



## missnikki411

I'm still waiting for park hours for the week after Thanksgiving. I want to plan my days so I hope they come out soon. It looks like the November travel agent calendar has AK closing at 5 everyday. Are the nighttime attractions only for the summer or are we expecting those hours for November will change as time goes on?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

missnikki411 said:


> I'm still waiting for park hours for the week after Thanksgiving. I want to plan my days so I hope they come out soon. It looks like the November travel agent calendar has AK closing at 5 everyday. Are the nighttime attractions only for the summer or are we expecting those hours for November will change as time goes on?


I've read somewhere (can't recall now with all the changes and all the info sources!!) that in less busy times or off season AK might only be open late on SELECT NIGHTS. Don't know if that's true or if it has been confirmed by Disney. 

Btw: I still don't have AK evening park hours for our AUGUST trip!! Who know when this is coming...


----------



## missnikki411

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I've read somewhere (can't recall now with all the changes and all the info sources!!) that in less busy times or off season AK might only be open late on SELECT NIGHTS. Don't know if that's true or if it has been confirmed by Disney.
> 
> Btw: I still don't have AK evening park hours for our AUGUST trip!! Who know when this is coming...


Yikes! I guess I better not rely on the schedule for making my ADR then. Guess I'm going to have to wing it and hope they work out!!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

missnikki411 said:


> Yikes! I guess I better not rely on the schedule for making my ADR then. Guess I'm going to have to wing it and hope they work out!!!


That's what I feel like I'm doing for Aug and Nov!! I plan somewhat around EMH, but they have even been changing these with little notice here and there more recently. We can only do our best!


----------



## Huff

Any word for night hours at AK for the fall months sept/oct or will it remain closing at 5pm?  How about fireworks at Disney Studios in the fall?


----------



## chari273

Momtomouselover said:


> I sure hope they change the hours for June.  I can't believe there are no MK closings at midnight, much less no lets go crazy and stay up past 2 am nights either.  For that matter, early closings of HS and Epcot not much better. I guess I never kept track but I'm sure June hours were extended in the past BEFORE June arrive. :/


I'm scratching my head over this too!  We are there June 17-23 and I am really surprised HS closes at 830 and MK at 10 most nights of my trip except for their respective extra magic hours nights!


----------



## DWeav

Is Animal Kingdom only open late during the summer? I'm going late August, early September...still shows 5PM?


----------



## Jimminy Cricket 123

DWeav said:


> Is Animal Kingdom only open late during the summer? I'm going late August, early September...still shows 5PM?


I'd like to know this too...


----------



## Rickycowslip

to be fair, AK still showing 5pm close from 3rd July onwards, I assume it'll change for the 4th but annoying they leave it so late, Y&Y taking later bookings in July


----------



## scrappinginontario

Does anyone know when the DHS calendars might be updated to reflect Star Wars fireworks?


----------



## AeroKU

We are going November 13-20 and the hours have been released for that week (kinda disapointed in how early everything is closing, especially MK at 4:30 PM on 11/17 - what's up with that??)  If you look at the Park Events page for that week, there is not MSEP or Wishes scheduled for any night that week.  Will that possibly change?  We've always gone this same week in November every year, and they always do both.  Seems like they are really cutting back this year.


----------



## tamtroy

AeroKU said:


> We are going November 13-20 and the hours have been released for that week (kinda disapointed in how early everything is closing, especially MK at 4:30 PM on 11/17 - what's up with that??)  If you look at the Park Events page for that week, there is not MSEP or Wishes scheduled for any night that week.  Will that possibly change?  We've always gone this same week in November every year, and they always do both.  Seems like they are really cutting back this year.



yes, I'm wondering the samething as we are checking in on the 12th, and don't see any Wishes fireworks the following week. I thought there were fireworks every night in MK. I thought I heard the early closing on 11/17 was for Cast member appreciation.


----------



## Grym

Rickycowslip said:


> to be fair, AK still showing 5pm close from 3rd July onwards, I assume it'll change for the 4th but annoying they leave it so late, Y&Y taking later bookings in July



Yep. They really need give a better idea of what park hours will be this summer/fall for AK. I just tried messing around in the reservation system and it appears Y&Y is taking reservations as late as 8pm through Aug 20 as of right now. On the 21st, the latest I can search the system for is 5:00pm.


----------



## Elliemay2

We are going Dec 11-16th. My ADR date is 6/14.  Should I count on the Dec hours being out before 6/14?
Will we be able to see the HS Star Wars Fireworks?
Will we be able to see the new AK ROL?
What other things have been added since our last visit in Oct?

Thanks for you opinions


----------



## winifred

I happened to notice that December 2015 park hours were posted the second Friday in May (May 11, 2015), so I am hoping for park hours very soon!


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

Looks like they finally extended some June hours. I see MK open until midnight and typhoon lagoon/blizzard beach hours extended as well. Not sure if this is for the whole month, I looked at the week of the 20th.


----------



## msdroz

woohoo!  MK hours extended and even one evening closing at midnight on our trip which is awesome.  Waterpark hours extended too, all the panic and outrage on this board and Dis comes through yay!


----------



## cocoabean1

Looks like park hours for part of Nov are up for the MK on the disney website!  It shows Electric Light Parade and Wishes for Nov 15 and other dates from the beginning of Nov!   FINALLY!   now waiting for HS to find out about Fantasmic and possible Star Wars fireworks.  Looks like we might have to wait awhile to find out what is going on at AK.


----------



## Elizabethxoxo

Hi all,


Why does all the parks have early closing times...

I am there from the 9th of July to the 19th of July and only a Tuesday and Wednesday late night...

I remember when we went to Disneyland and California Disney they had every night a late night..

Hhhmmm.

Are the times going to get extended as I think 9pm and 10 pm closing time is not that acceptable...

Are the opening and closing times going to change....


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just noticed the TA calendar now has a 5/12/16 updated date (it was 4/15/16 before).  I'm going to WDW Aug 10-21, and I didn't see any changes in park hours, show times, EMH, etc.  Perhaps other days changed...

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_august.pdf

Some hours DID change for our Nov trip, and Wishes & MSEP times were added (nothing yet on F! or possible Star Wars fireworks)...
http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_NOVEMBER.pdf


----------



## Iowamomof4

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just noticed the TA calendar now has a 5/12/16 updated date (it was 4/15/16 before).  I'm going to WDW Aug 10-21, and I didn't see any changes in park hours, show times, EMH, etc.  Perhaps other days changed...
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_august.pdf
> 
> Some hours DID change for our Nov trip, and Wishes & MSEP times were added (nothing yet on F! or possible Star Wars fireworks)...
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_NOVEMBER.pdf



I'm so frustrated that they've released the May calendar updates but still haven't posted the December hours! I thought all the calendars were updated at the same time (I mean, they usually are) so I wonder what the holdup is?! Grr...


----------



## TJDisneymama

They need to get the November calendar completed before worrying about December!! Ugh


----------



## msdroz

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm so frustrated that they've released the May calendar updates but still haven't posted the December hours! I thought all the calendars were updated at the same time (I mean, they usually are) so I wonder what the holdup is?! Grr...



Good luck, we just got hours for June and we go in 3 weeks!


----------



## Iowamomof4

I realize that whatever is posted initially will change as we get closer to December, but the preliminary hours have always (as often as I've been checking, that is) been posted at the same time as their normal monthly update so I'm just surprised they changed their usual practice this time. Hopefully we'll get December sometime this week.


----------



## nicynot

Iowamomof4 said:


> I realize that whatever is posted initially will change as we get closer to December, but the preliminary hours have always (as often as I've been checking, that is) been posted at the same time as their normal monthly update so I'm just surprised they changed their usual practice this time. Hopefully we'll get December sometime this week.


The wait for December is killing me (not literally, clearly).  One of my favourite things to do is sit down and try to figure out how much stuff i can jam into my trip days (before my 180 adr window...)


----------



## winifred

nicynot said:


> The wait for December is killing me (not literally, clearly).  One of my favourite things to do is sit down and try to figure out how much stuff i can jam into my trip days (before my 180 adr window...)


I had heard they post on Fridays or Mondays... Not sure if that is accurate, but I'm hoping for sometime ASAP!  We go early in the month which makes it all the more difficult to plan for!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

cocoabean1 said:


> Looks like park hours for part of Nov are up for the MK on the disney website!  It shows Electric Light Parade and Wishes for Nov 15 and other dates from the beginning of Nov!   FINALLY!   now waiting for HS to find out about Fantasmic and possible Star Wars fireworks.  Looks like we might have to wait awhile to find out what is going on at AK.



My adr opened today, but HS doesn't have any night time activities scheduled yet for week of November 13   Had to guess on my Monday, November 14 dinner at Hollywood & Vine.  The dining person at Disney said if they show fantasmic it will be at 7:00 PM


----------



## xipotec

I don't know what WDW is doing, but someone needs a boot in the butt.

MK PARK HOURS 11/16 9AM-8PM

MAIN STREET ELECTRICAL PARADE 8:00pm
CELEBRATE THE MAGIC 8:45pm
WISHES 9PM

Whats this all about>>>>????? Park closes at 8PM but Wishes is at 9PM? Should be able to get great seats when everyone is already gone.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

xipotec said:


> I don't know what WDW is doing, but someone needs a boot in the butt.
> 
> MK PARK HOURS 11/16 9AM-8PM
> 
> MAIN STREET ELECTRICAL PARADE 8:00pm
> CELEBRATE THE MAGIC 8:45pm
> WISHES 9PM
> 
> Whats this all about>>>>????? Park closes at 8PM but Wishes is at 9PM? Should be able to get great seats when everyone is already gone.


I'd refer to this: http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_NOVEMBER.pdf

And this far out, this still will likely change.


----------



## xipotec

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'd refer to this: http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_NOVEMBER.pdf
> 
> And this far out, this still will likely change.



I have seen this....

But if the Official WDW calendar is conflicting....I doubt that a TA site will have anything more accurate.

Seems like scheduling is a mess this year. Past visits I had all park hours/entertainment available by the time I did ADR's. If there were changes they extended hours.

I am not really thrilled with the level of organization on WDW's part this year.....


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

xipotec said:


> I have seen this....
> 
> But if the Official WDW calendar is conflicting....I doubt that a TA site will have anything more accurate.
> 
> Seems like scheduling is a mess this year. Past visits I had all park hours/entertainment available by the time I did ADR's. If there were changes they extended hours.
> 
> I am not really thrilled with the level of organization on WDW's part this year.....


WHO KNOWS what's happening these days, but historically the TA calendar has been MORE accurate than Disney's own calendar on its website. As crazy as that sounds.


----------



## Elizabethxoxo

Hi again,

Does anyone have the travel agents calander times for July...


I don't understand there most busiest season and they are closing at 9pm and 10 pm..

Doesn't make much sense...

Are the times on the website correct or are they going to increase...

I was hoping for midnight closing...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Elizabethxoxo said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Does anyone have the travel agents calander times for July...
> 
> 
> I don't understand there most busiest season and they are closing at 9pm and 10 pm..
> 
> Doesn't make much sense...
> 
> Are the times on the website correct or are they going to increase...
> 
> I was hoping for midnight closing...


http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_july.pdf

Things appear to be changing far closer to travel times recently than they have in the past, so I'd take all with a grain of salt.


----------



## siskaren

xipotec said:


> I have seen this....
> 
> But if the Official WDW calendar is conflicting....I doubt that a TA site will have anything more accurate.



The TA calendar *is* official - Disney provides it to TAs. (Look at the bottom middle of each page - it says The Walt Disney Company.)


----------



## ifjf414

When will the TA calendar for December 2016 come out?


----------



## Iowamomof4

ifjf414 said:


> When will the TA calendar for December 2016 come out?


It should be out already.


----------



## ifjf414

Iowamomof4 said:


> It should be out already.



I can't find it anywhere. Anyone know the link?


----------



## Iowamomof4

ifjf414 said:


> I can't find it anywhere. Anyone know the link?


https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_December.pdf

It's still from 2015


----------



## Huff

Talked to a guest relations CM yesterday.  Was told that Disney releases adjustments to upcoming park hours each monday but no general rule for how far out they are released or altered.


----------



## celina14

Any idea on when December hours will be released. We are arriving on 11/26 and staying through 12/5... my ADRs open in less than 2 weeks so I'm trying to figure everything out.


----------



## nicynot

Huff said:


> Talked to a guest relations CM yesterday.  Was told that Disney releases adjustments to upcoming park hours each monday but no general rule for how far out they are released or altered.


well here's hoping its monday coming up!!


----------



## xipotec

siskaren said:


> The TA calendar *is* official - Disney provides it to TAs. (Look at the bottom middle of each page - it says The Walt Disney Company.)


So any idea why the WDW web site has different information from that calendar?
Seems like a blatant error to me on their site...how can Wishes be after park closing?


----------



## xipotec

repost


----------



## siskaren

ifjf414 said:


> When will the TA calendar for December 2016 come out?





celina14 said:


> Any idea on when December hours will be released. We are arriving on 11/26 and staying through 12/5... my ADRs open in less than 2 weeks so I'm trying to figure everything out.



December should be out any day. EasyWDW posted November's on April 20.




xipotec said:


> So any idea why the WDW web site has different information from that calendar?
> Seems like a blatant error to me on their site...how can Wishes be after park closing?



For some reason, they do a better job of updating the TA calendar than their own website.


----------



## Iowamomof4

celina14 said:


> Any idea on when December hours will be released. We are arriving on 11/26 and staying through 12/5... my ADRs open in less than 2 weeks so I'm trying to figure everything out.



We go 11/28-12/7, so I'm right there with ya! Hoping it comes out tomorrow. Then again, I was expecting to see it Monday... so yeah.


----------



## Tink1987

celina14 said:


> Any idea on when December hours will be released. We are arriving on 11/26 and staying through 12/5... my ADRs open in less than 2 weeks so I'm trying to figure everything out.



Same here. For our last trip they were out well before our ADR date. Getting a little frustrating. Also waiting to hear on Candlelight Processional which I believe has usually been announced by now as well.


----------



## missnikki411

Tink1987 said:


> Same here. For our last trip they were out well before our ADR date. Getting a little frustrating. Also waiting to hear on Candlelight Processional which I believe has usually been announced by now as well.



Guess we are all in the same boat. I'm 11/26-12/2 and my ADR date is 10 days away.


----------



## NancyIL

Never mind - that was December 2015!


----------



## NancyIL

xipotec said:


> So any idea why the WDW web site has different information from that calendar?
> Seems like a blatant error to me on their site...how can Wishes be after park closing?


The evening fireworks shows are usually at park closing. Illuminations is at 9:00 most of the year when the park closes at 9, and at 9:30 from Thanksgiving until the end of the year when the park closes at 9:30. When the MK closes at 10, Wishes is at 10.


----------



## yaddakal

celina14 said:


> Any idea on when December hours will be released. We are arriving on 11/26 and staying through 12/5... my ADRs open in less than 2 weeks so I'm trying to figure everything out.


We are almost same exact dates. Wondering too!


----------



## yaddakal

Tink1987 said:


> Same here. For our last trip they were out well before our ADR date. Getting a little frustrating. Also waiting to hear on Candlelight Processional which I believe has usually been announced by now as well.


Me too!!


----------



## Yahweh

yaddakal said:


> We are almost same exact dates. Wondering too!



Same with us.  November 26-December 4!


----------



## topmonkeygirl

So frustrating trying to plan.  Going 12/3-12/11.  I would like a little time to plan for this trip.  There is a lot to sort out with ADR's, Christmas parties, EMH, fireworks, parades, and the new early morning offering.  Let us know what the park hours are already, we want to get a good idea of what our plans are going to look like.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

I'm still waiting to see if there will be any nighttime events in Hollywood Studios and/or Animal Kingdom for week of November 13.


----------



## Rickycowslip

interesting - AK July times just been extended to 11pm from 5pm for full month on Disney website - still showing as 5pm on the "definitive" travel agents pdf site hmmm... Tuskers and FP+ not yet live though


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Rickycowslip said:


> interesting - AK July times just been extended to 11pm from 5pm for full month on Disney website - still showing as 5pm on the "definitive" travel agents pdf site hmmm... Tuskers and FP+ not yet live though


I am slowly going crazy, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 SWITCH...


----------



## Iowamomof4

Rickycowslip said:


> interesting - AK July times just been extended to 11pm from 5pm for full month on Disney website - still showing as 5pm on the "definitive" travel agents pdf site hmmm... Tuskers and FP+ not yet live though



I think they update the TA calendars on more of a monthly basis, whereas they might update the regular disney site moment-to-moment.


----------



## Grym

yep...I'm seeing AK open until 11pm on the Disney website park hours through Sept 5th now.


----------



## Tink1987

Another day and not even the full November calendar released yet


----------



## Iowamomof4

Tink1987 said:


> Another day and not even the full November calendar released yet


http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_NOVEMBER.pdf


----------



## ljsinct

I hope they extend the nightime AK hours into November and December!  Right now, schedule says closing at 5pm.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Iowamomof4 said:


> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_NOVEMBER.pdf



There is no entertainment out yet for Animal Kingdom or Hollywood Studios.  It still says closes at 5 and closes at 7.  They have now listed Fastasmic every night until the schedule ends I believe Wednesday November 16.


----------



## yaddakal

topmonkeygirl said:


> So frustrating trying to plan.  Going 12/3-12/11.  I would like a little time to plan for this trip.  There is a lot to sort out with ADR's, Christmas parties, EMH, fireworks, parades, and the new early morning offering.  Let us know what the park hours are already, we want to get a good idea of what our plans are going to look like.


Same here, really!!! Going 11/26 and can book meals next week. Come on!


----------



## yaddakal

ljsinct said:


> I hope they extend the nightime AK hours into November and December!  Right now, schedule says closing at 5pm.


Me too!


----------



## Jrits

lovetotraveltx said:


> There is no entertainment out yet for Animal Kingdom or Hollywood Studios.  It still says closes at 5 and closes at 7.  They have now listed Fastasmic every night until the schedule ends I believe Wednesday November 16.



Where do you see the fantasmic times until 11/16?


----------



## missnikki411

I noticed a few weeks back they release one more day of hours each day that passes. So at that rate, in 3 more days I will finally have all the hours for my trip. Which gives me all of 4 days to plan my schedule and ADR's for May 30 ADR date. Luckily, I am not doing anything Memorial Day weekend so I have time to sort these things out.


----------



## MaizeRage25

Really annoyed we are still waiting on December hours. 

My ADRs are in 15 days


----------



## Iowamomof4

MaizeRage25 said:


> Really annoyed we are still waiting on December hours.
> 
> My ADRs are in 15 days



Yep, 9 days here... grrr! C'mon Disney!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Jrits said:


> Where do you see the fantasmic times until 11/16?



It's on the official WDW site.   Go to Parks & Tickets then entertainment then Hollywood Studios.


----------



## abja09

lovetotraveltx said:


> It's on the official WDW site.   Go to Parks & Tickets then entertainment then Hollywood Studios.



Thanks!  I didn't realize it was posted there.


----------



## winifred

MaizeRage25 said:


> Really annoyed we are still waiting on December hours.
> 
> My ADRs are in 15 days


From what I understand, the TA calendar most likely will be out today... I'm keeping my fingers crossed!  My ADR date is quickly approaching as well.


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

...but it will change - park hours, fireworks times, sometimes even EMH between now and December.  So the calendar being out isn't that helpful.  What we need is the most likely real schedule with very very few anticipated changes...


----------



## ValerieK

Iowamomof4 said:


> Yep, 9 days here... grrr! C'mon Disney!




I have 5 days and need the first few days of December.   Im counting on them keeping with the same EMH schedule they have for the end of November.   I cant work around the hours, its just 2 of us, but I would like to know what the EMH's are for each day.


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

Seriously, folks, we did this last year for the first time and were thinking the same as many of you.  We made ADRs based on which parks we wanted to be in based on regular hours and EMHs.  Many others also planned pre-park-opening ADRs.  Then hours were extended a few weeks before our trip and the EMHs get shifted around to accommodate the last of the MVMCP and the actual days of Christmas and Christmas Eve and...  I'm not trying to burst your bubble - just want to inject some lessons-learned into it from my experience last year.


----------



## Iowamomof4

DVCkidsMOM said:


> Seriously, folks, we did this last year for the first time and were thinking the same as many of you.  We made ADRs based on which parks we wanted to be in based on regular hours and EMHs.  Many others also planned pre-park-opening ADRs.  Then hours were extended a few weeks before our trip and the EMHs get shifted around to accommodate the last of the MVMCP and the actual days of Christmas and Christmas Eve and...  I'm not trying to burst your bubble - just want to inject some lessons-learned into it from my experience last year.



EMH don't always change though. In fact, I would say they don't even OFTEN change. Yes, they do change occasionally so it's always good to keep that in mind. For the trip I had last year, over the 10 days we were there, the emh days did not change from the time the calendar first came out to the day we left. The hours changed, yes. But the emh did not. I just want to have a starting point and I'm frustrated Disney won't even give me that!


----------



## nicynot

the best i did to start planning was used touring plans predicted parkhours/crowd calendar


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Iowamomof4 said:


> EMH don't always change though. In fact, I would say they don't even OFTEN change. Yes, they do change occasionally so it's always good to keep that in mind. For the trip I had last year, over the 10 days we were there, the emh days did not change from the time the calendar first came out to the day we left. The hours changed, yes. But the emh did not. I just want to have a starting point and I'm frustrated Disney won't even give me that!


I think you're absolutely right -- historically, EMH days haven't changed nearly as often as hours. Hours routinely change as the dates near. Even now EMH days don't change as much, but Disney definitely has been changing EMH days closer to trip dates than I can remember going back to 2014.

I hope that's temporary... so much up in the air w.r.t. their summer entertainment, etc.

Still better to have them to begin planning -- at least in my book -- but I think it's worth noting that there's probably more of a chance that they'll change before your trip now than there has been in the past.


----------



## jillyh

I too primarily use Touring Plans for predicted hours etc.  Got really confused a few days ago when I saw a post stating different EMH than Touring plans has, but after much investigation including looking at the 2015 Travel Agent Calendar I realized Disney tends to change the EMH pattern the 1st week of December.  I feel like I can't really plan park days until I know for sure!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Do you think Disney is waiting for the new star wars show at hollywood studios and the nighttime events at Animal Kingdom to officially open and then they will extend their hours at these two parks for mid november?  They are still saying 7:00 PM and 5:00 PM for closing time.


----------



## missnikki411

Does anyone else just continue to hit refresh on the December 2015 TA park hours and hoping it will magically become 2016 hours?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

missnikki411 said:


> Does anyone else just continue to hit refresh on the December 2015 TA park hours and hoping it will magically become 2016 hours?


Not at all.

I'm still doing that with AUGUST and NOVEMBER to see if they've updated hours!


----------



## jillyh

I have been doing that same thing


----------



## Iowamomof4

missnikki411 said:


> Does anyone else just continue to hit refresh on the December 2015 TA park hours and hoping it will magically become 2016 hours?



Many, many times per day.  At least we'll start getting December hours at midnight eastern tonight. I'm most curious about the first weekend in December, so I should have the information I need in just a few more days. However, it would be nice if Disney would just release the full December TA calendar now!


----------



## winifred

missnikki411 said:


> Does anyone else just continue to hit refresh on the December 2015 TA park hours and hoping it will magically become 2016 hours?



so much so that when it finally becomes 2016 I'll have to have another set of eyes confirm it!


----------



## iceprincesskcl

Iowamomof4 said:


> Many, many times per day.  At least we'll start getting December hours at midnight eastern tonight. I'm most curious about the first weekend in December, so I should have the information I need in just a few more days. However, it would be nice if Disney would just release the full December TA calendar now!



How do you know we will see some tonight! That would make my DAY!!!!


----------



## Iowamomof4

iceprincesskcl said:


> How do you know we will see some tonight! That would make my DAY!!!!



Each night at midnight they add a day's worth of park hours to the long-range schedule. You can currently see park hours through November 30. Tonight they'll show December 1.


----------



## iceprincesskcl

I had no idea!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

So far, two days of my trip have no EMH listed at all, Nov. 28 and  Dec. 3... So annoying.  I hope it's updated sooner, rather than later, and that the rest of my days have the EMH listed!


----------



## Mintycake

I just read in another thread that if you call Disney they will give you the hours for your trip.  Here is the information I got from the thread:
No EMH Dec 3-5
Dec 4 early EMH HS
Dec 6 PM EMH Epcot
Dec 7 pm EMH MK

Hope that helps!  If someone does call in please let us know.


----------



## winifred

I called, and got these EMH hours for early December in addition to what is online

No EMH Dec. 5
Dec 6 9:30 PM- 11:30 PM Epcot
Dec 7 10:00 PM - 12:00 AM MK
Dec 8 8:00 AM - 9:00 AM Epcot
Dec 9 8:00 AM - 9:00 AM MK, 7:00 PM - 9:00 PM HS


Hope that helps!  If someone does call in please let us know.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nenser

The wait for December is killing me!!


----------



## Huff

Is this common for Disney to not have valid hours even 4 months out?  September still does not show whats going on at AK or DS with their night time shows. Is it like this yearly?


----------



## Sona99

Huff said:


> Is this common for Disney to not have valid hours even 4 months out?  September still does not show whats going on at AK or DS with their night time shows. Is it like this yearly?



Yep. I'm going Friday and I keep checking to see if they changed the hours. In fact, I've been at the MK before when they announce over the speakers that they will be staying open later than scheduled (I think we went from 11 pm to 1 am). So you can't think the hours are final - ever.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Huff said:


> Is this common for Disney to not have valid hours even 4 months out?  September still does not show whats going on at AK or DS with their night time shows. Is it like this yearly?



I would say we're seeing a pretty unusual upheaval right now though, what with all the new things opening this summer and the park hours at AK changing but not 100% known due to the issues with ROL and whatnot. It definitely wasn't this unpredictable last year when I was planning my first trip. We don't even have a December TA calendar yet and we're more than 2 weeks past when they would typically post it. No, this is not "normal", unless it is the *new* normal for Disney. I do hope it's only temporary.


----------



## Iowamomof4

December 2016 TA calendar has posted!! 

https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_December.pdf


----------



## js

Iowamomof4 said:


> December 2016 TA calendar has posted!!
> 
> https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_December.pdf



Thank you very much for letting me (us) know.


----------



## nenser

Looks like no night shows in AK for the December


----------



## Iowamomof4

nenser said:


> Looks like no night shows in AK for the December



You actually shouldn't draw that conclusion from the schedule. What we *can* say, is that they haven't put the night stuff on the schedule yet. However, we do believe they will at some point.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Iowamomof4 said:


> You actually shouldn't draw that conclusion from the schedule. What we *can* say, is that they haven't put the night stuff on the schedule yet. However, we do believe they will at some point.



Still waiting for night entertainment for November at HS and AK


----------



## iheartbelle87

Huff said:


> Is this common for Disney to not have valid hours even 4 months out?  September still does not show whats going on at AK or DS with their night time shows. Is it like this yearly?



It's painful, really!! I'm trying to plan our 9/4-9/9 trip and I need these hours too


----------



## andrewilley

There aren't even valid hours less than ONE month out at present! Both MK and DHS don't even show extended hours for Independence Day as yet, let alone the rest of the peak summer period (well, unless the MK will _really_ be closing at 10pm and DHS at 8:30pm anyway).

What on earth are Disney playing at this year? They are pushing longer and longer windows forcing people to pre-book for restaurants and fastpasses, yet they won't give us the real park hours just 30 days in advance.

Andre


----------



## wsssup

Agree with you there Andre.
Our trip is not unit the 18th of December. We are there for 44 days and our 180 day window is next week.
We are basically after the early morning hours pattern but that seems to change in december. 
I have emailed disney in the hopes of getting a general idea of what park on what day is early entry etc which would make planning for certain dining reservations so much easier.


----------



## Elliemay2

We are going 12/11 and our ADR 180 day is next Tuesday 6/14.  Planning was SO much easier last year.


----------



## mself145

So am I right in assuming there will be no parades in magic kingdom on 12/18- 12/22? Did they not announce it yet? Or is it not happening?


----------



## siskaren

mself145 said:


> So am I right in assuming there will be no parades in magic kingdom on 12/18- 12/22? Did they not announce it yet? Or is it not happening?



They should be running the FoF parade during the day on those days, and the MSEP at night on the 19th-21st. (The 18th and 22nd are party dates, so you'd have to attend a party to see a nighttime parade on those nights.


----------



## Enna

No WISHES! during the days immediately after Christmas according to the Disney PDF.   Any idea if this will change, and when it might change?

Also, does anyone have a good sense of what to expect for actual park opening times during the week between Christmas and New Year?   I've heard people talk about 6 and 7 am opening times (not EMH).  Is that accurate?


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Very frustrated this year with all the last-minute stuff from Disney. Do people think there will be extended hours at MK and a second MSEP added for most of July? Why are they doing this?


----------



## DisMommyTX

So far, no fireworks at Hollywood studios after July 2, HS closes at 8:30, and MK closes at 10. We are now 3 weeks away and Disney can't figure out what the hours will be for the holiday week with peak/insane crowds, much less the rest of July. Now that FP and meals can't really be changed anyway for our party of 12, I am just hoping they don't do something crazy like last month when they decided HS would only have fireworks on certain days! 

Anytime now, Disney.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DisMommyTX said:


> So far, no fireworks at Hollywood studios after July 2, HS closes at 8:30, and MK closes at 10. We are now 3 weeks away and Disney can't figure out what the hours will be for the holiday week with peak/insane crowds, much less the rest of July. Now that FP and meals can't really be changed anyway for our party of 12, I am just hoping they don't do something crazy like last month when they decided HS would only have fireworks on certain days!
> 
> Anytime now, Disney.


This is pretty nutty.


----------



## DisneyDreaming16

Any chance MK will close later than 11:00? We will be there 6/25 &6/26 . Really hoping they will extend hours, are they still doing that day of?


----------



## andrewilley

DisneyDreaming16 said:


> Any chance MK will close later than 11:00? We will be there 6/25 &6/26 . Really hoping they will extend hours, are they still doing that day of?



It's very unusual for changes to be made a week out. Very occasionally they may announce a change if there are expecting a larger attendance than predicted (most often to Saturdays) but I wouldn't hold my breath for anything later than 11pm in June.

Andre


----------



## punkin

So here we are at June 15th and no changes to the July schedule yet. MK is 9-10 on July 7th. That's the week of the 4th. That cannot be right!


----------



## andrewilley

punkin said:


> So here we are at June 15th and no changes to the July schedule yet. MK is 9-10 on July 7th. That's the week of the 4th. That cannot be right!



Disney are getting really bad at providing timely information to guests to allow them to make plans.

For example they have just yesterday released details of the closure of the French Quarter food court for refurbishment which starts on 11 July, now less than a month away, although this project has been in the planning stages for well over a year (and that's just to my own knowledge).

Andre


----------



## andrewilley

July 4th (and rest of July) hours were updated this morning.

For rest of July, Studios is only extended by half an hour to 9pm, and no Star Wars fireworks are listed. Only one Fantasmic, at 9pm.

MK is extended to 11pm with 2 MSEPs many days, and a few days (Sat/Mon/Weds/Thurs) it seems to have an 8am general opening - including the day I'd booked an 8am BoG breakfast, damn!  On EMH days the MK opens generally at 9am though, so you'll still get in at 8am anyway. Other odd things are some July days (including at least one Saturday) MK still closes at 10pm, but Tuesdays at midnight. Makes no sense, very hard to make plans.

Andre


----------



## punkin

andrewilley said:


> July 4th (and rest of July) hours were updated this morning.
> 
> For rest of July, Studios is only extended by half an hour to 9pm, and no Star Wars fireworks are listed. Only one Fantasmic, at 9pm.
> 
> MK is extended to 11pm with 2 MSEPs many days, and a few days (Sat/Mon/Weds/Thurs) it seems to have an 8am general opening - including the day I'd booked an 8am BoG breakfast, damn!  On EMH days the MK opens generally at 9am though, so you'll still get in at 8am anyway. Other odd things are some July days (including at least one Saturday) MK still closes at 10pm, but Tuesdays at midnight. Makes no sense, very hard to make plans.
> 
> Andre


MK still opens at 9 on July 7th (my MK day), but now closes at 11. My 8 am BOG, still looks good until they change the hours again. This is ridiculous.


----------



## melana

My ADR date is the 27th of this month. Lack of info or rather lack of knowing what may or may not be going on in December is really causing a headache.  I have a general idea of what I want to do each day...but who knows.  My trip last October was not this difficult to plan.


----------



## SGMCO

Waiting for update on AK hours after Sept. 5th. I have ADRs for Tiffins but am hoping they will have ROL fixed by then and can book a Dining package.


----------



## DisMommyTX

They finally updated hours for the week of July 4th, only 2 weeks out! Hollywood Studios closes at 9:30 every day after the 4th, the only Fantasmic show is at 9 p.m, and the Star Wars Galactic Spectacular Fireworks are at 9:15. 

Very disappointed in Disney's decisions lately.


----------



## MommaBerd

Looking at the TA calendar for November, for the parks with evening EMHs they all have (2) *except* MK. Does that mean that MK will only have ONE additional hour, whereas the other parks will have two?


----------



## Grym

Just took a look at the October TA park hours PDF (which says it was updated today). I'm not seeing much in terms of hours changes, but there is a new line the week of Oct 16 for Hollywood Studios which says:

Parade: Dark

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_October.pdf

That is the only week it says it though. A mistake? Or? Hmmm....??


----------



## siskaren

Grym said:


> Just took a look at the October TA park hours PDF (which says it was updated today). I'm not seeing much in terms of hours changes, but there is a new line the week of Oct 16 for Hollywood Studios which says:
> 
> Parade: Dark
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_October.pdf
> 
> That is the only week it says it though. A mistake? Or? Hmmm....??



That just means that DHS doesn't have a parade (which it hasn't for some time), although it is strange that it would only say it for that one week.


----------



## Grym

siskaren said:


> That just means that DHS doesn't have a parade (which it hasn't for some time), although it is strange that it would only say it for that one week.



yeah. Previous to today it didn't have any mention of a parade under DHS hours (I've been watching that week since we'll be there then). Now it does for only that week. I'm not sure but it appears a line from a old schedule was updated/added into this one or something on accident. Odd update


----------



## frisbeego

Didn't see it posted here... January 2017 TA calendar is posted online!


----------



## TexasPrincess1

DisMommyTX said:


> They finally updated hours for the week of July 4th, only 2 weeks out! Hollywood Studios closes at 9:30 every day after the 4th, the only Fantasmic show is at 9 p.m, and the Star Wars Galactic Spectacular Fireworks are at 9:15.
> 
> Very disappointed in Disney's decisions lately.


Now the DHS fireworks on July 4th are listed at 9:30pm.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TexasPrincess1 said:


> Now the DHS fireworks on July 4th are listed at 9:30pm.


Pretty ludicrous trying to keep up with this stuff, isn't it?! Driving me !!


----------



## TexasPrincess1

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Pretty ludicrous trying to keep up with this stuff, isn't it?! Driving me !!



Definitely!

Things keep changing. And, it sounds like they will continue to change.


----------



## andrewilley

DHS hours for July have been extended again (after the changes made last week) and now include Star Wars fireworks at 9:30, and two Fantasmics on some nights. They really do need to get their act together and start allowing guests to plan with more than just over a week's notice!

Andre


----------



## Kiki Lime

Hmmm, no Wishes fireworks are listed for the month of January 2017.  Will this change as the time gets closer?


----------



## bcwife76

frisbeego said:


> Didn't see it posted here... January 2017 TA calendar is posted online!



I must be looking in the wrong place because I can't see January 2017 hours  We will be there Jan 12-14th. Could you point me in the right direction pretty please?


----------



## Grym

bcwife76 said:


> I must be looking in the wrong place because I can't see January 2017 hours  We will be there Jan 12-14th. Could you point me in the right direction pretty please?



http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_January.pdf


----------



## bcwife76

Thanks so much @Grym


----------



## bcwife76

Grym said:


> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_January.pdf



Thanks so much!


----------



## AdamsPrincess

I was wondering the same thing about January, no MSEP or Wishes? that can't be right?
We are 10 days out for making dining and want to start figuring stuff out.


----------



## Metalliman98

Grym said:


> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_January.pdf


When do they usually release these operating hours?  We're going March 2017.  Should we start looking end of August?


----------



## siskaren

Metalliman98 said:


> When do they usually release these operating hours?  We're going March 2017.  Should we start looking end of August?



Should be closer to the middle.


----------



## Disney mac

AdamsPrincess said:


> I was wondering the same thing about January, no MSEP or Wishes? that can't be right?
> We are 10 days out for making dining and want to start figuring stuff out.


I don't get it. They also have almost zero fantasmic listed for January also. They made the rules for 180 day add and now they are giving us no clue what is open when and with what shows.  So frustrating.


----------



## Dad_of_4_girls

August is updated - at least the first part of it

edit -- not on the Travel Agent calendar, only on the website


----------



## Mumph39

Disney mac said:


> I don't get it. They also have almost zero fantasmic listed for January also. They made the rules for 180 day add and now they are giving us no clue what is open when and with what shows.  So frustrating.



I can book ADR's on Monday and I was wondering about Fantasmic as well.


----------



## Meriweather

I have Fantasmic dining package booked for Jan. 9

I had to call for reservations because MDE was not cooperating on anything and the CM was able to book it for me


----------



## Mumph39

Meriweather said:


> I have Fantasmic dining package booked for Jan. 9
> 
> I had to call for reservations because MDE was not cooperating on anything and the CM was able to book it for me




Thank you so much.  I will call on Monday.


----------



## dekraut

Quick EMH question - when Epcot has extra magic hours in the morning, does that affect World Showcase or just Future world?

Thanks!


----------



## andrewilley

dekraut said:


> Quick EMH question - when Epcot has extra magic hours in the morning, does that affect World Showcase or just Future world?



Just Future World normally. However with Frozen in Norway opening at 9am anyway now, perhaps that will be included too?

Andre


----------



## kitkat4622

I know I am really ahead of myself but any idea when the hours for the end of march beginning of april will be released?


----------



## siskaren

kitkat4622 said:


> I know I am really ahead of myself but any idea when the hours for the end of march beginning of april will be released?



March should come out mid-August and April in mid-September.


----------



## KCMiller

Should I rely on the September hours that are posted right now?  Because there are no evening hours for AK listed, and precious few EMH hours?

TIA


----------



## andrewilley

KCMiller said:


> Should I rely on the September hours that are posted right now?  Because there are no evening hours for AK listed, and precious few EMH hours?
> 
> TIA



I don't think we can rely on August yet, let alone September (unless MK actually closes at 10pm every night in Aug, and there's one only MSEP and Fantasmic each night all month, etc)

Andre


----------



## Allison

andrewilley said:


> Just World Showcase normally. However with Frozen in Norway opening at 9am anyway now, perhaps that will be included too?
> 
> Andre



It is the other way around.  Future World is open for EMH.


----------



## andrewilley

Allison said:


> It is the other way around.  Future World is open for EMH.



Doohh, dratted brain typing the wrong words. I knew what I was _trying_ to say anyway....

Andre


----------



## Jms81

When should the schedule for February 2017 be out?


----------



## RobynPrincess

When will the park hours be updated for AK and hs for October?


----------



## siskaren

Jms81 said:


> When should the schedule for February 2017 be out?



Any day now.


----------



## andrewilley

August MK hours have just been extended to summer operating times. About flipping time too!

Andre


----------



## notrub98

November updated this weekend slightly.  Updated AK to 6:00 PM close every day (from 5:00).  Minor.


----------



## notrub98

February 2017 hours are posted on the TA calendar for those interested.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

notrub98 said:


> November updated this weekend slightly.  Updated AK to 6:00 PM close every day (from 5:00).  Minor.



Are they showing any nighttime activities like shows/safaris for November yet?


----------



## notrub98

lovetotraveltx:  Nope.  Nothing "important" in this update.


----------



## speeb

I see they changed MK back to AM EMH for Halloween after previously having taken it away. 

Guess I'll hold on to my two different ADRs until the week before my trip when I can have some confidence in the hours.


----------



## mdsouth

AdamsPrincess said:


> I was wondering the same thing about January, no MSEP or Wishes? that can't be right?
> We are 10 days out for making dining and want to start figuring stuff out.





Disney mac said:


> I don't get it. They also have almost zero fantasmic listed for January also. They made the rules for 180 day add and now they are giving us no clue what is open when and with what shows.  So frustrating.



I, too am wondering why there are no fireworks shows listed for January.  It really makes it hard to plan ADRs.  I hope they update the calendar soon.


----------



## Jms81

notrub98 said:


> February 2017 hours are posted on the TA calendar for those interested.


Where can I find that? Please and thank you.


----------



## andrewilley

Jms81 said:


> Where can I find that? Please and thank you.



http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_February.pdf

Andre


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Kiki Lime said:


> Hmmm, no Wishes fireworks are listed for the month of January 2017.  Will this change as the time gets closer?


I was making ADRs yesterday for the end if Janyary and looking over park hours and attractions, and was wondering the same thing about the night time parade and wishes?? I hope that they will get that schedule together soon, I will be extremely disappointed if they aren't doing them at all inJanuary


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Grym said:


> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_January.pdf


So looking at that and the February one there are no wishes or electrical parade but both are back on in February? That stinks I might have to completely change our dates


----------



## siskaren

Meandnevaeh said:


> So looking at that and the February one there are no wishes or electrical parade but both are back on in February? That stinks I might have to completely change our dates



I would be shocked if that didn't change.


----------



## jk and ek

apologies if this is already addressed elsewhere, but is it likely the hours for AK in Feb will be increased to include the evening activities? Our 180 opens up in just days and I wanted to plan an evening at AK including a sit-down dinner during our trip but so far it has it closing by 6pm every day. its frustrating that you need to make your ADRs at a certain time to plan your trip yet Disney isn't providing the information for us to do that efficiently.


----------



## asdfghjkl13

Are extra magic hours the same day each week throughout the year? For example, this past week's evening EMH for Epcot was 9-11pm on Tuesday, and I want to plan a March 2017 trip for 3-4 days and I would like Epcot to be open late one of those nights. Should I expect them to fall on a Tuesday evening next year?


----------



## notrub98

jk and ek said:


> apologies if this is already addressed elsewhere, but is it likely the hours for AK in Feb will be increased to include the evening activities? Our 180 opens up in just days and I wanted to plan an evening at AK including a sit-down dinner during our trip but so far it has it closing by 6pm every day. its frustrating that you need to make your ADRs at a certain time to plan your trip yet Disney isn't providing the information for us to do that efficiently.



Yes it is likely, but we do not know if it will be nightly and we do not know anything about times.


----------



## notrub98

asdfghjkl13 said:


> Are extra magic hours the same day each week throughout the year? For example, this past week's evening EMH for Epcot was 9-11pm on Tuesday, and I want to plan a March 2017 trip for 3-4 days and I would like Epcot to be open late one of those nights. Should I expect them to fall on a Tuesday evening next year?




No, you cannot assume this.  They vary.


----------



## hygienejean

We have been traveling to WDW a few days before President's week for a few years now.  Last year on the Th and FR before Pres week, the MK was open till midnight or close to it.  This year it looks like it closes at 8.  Two questions, do you think this will change or be adjusted?  Is this due to the weak attendance that WDW has been experiencing?  I have a few days before my dining booking opens and Im trying to get my schedule ironed out.  I am not sure if I should book my plans with the schedule stated or what was done in the past? Something is telling me that this year might be a little different.  TIA!


----------



## siskaren

hygienejean said:


> Last year on the Th and FR before Pres week, the MK was open till midnight or close to it.  This year it looks like it closes at 8.  Two questions, do you think this will change or be adjusted?



I absolutely think it will be changed.


----------



## Trisihi

I see that Disney frequently extends park hours, do they ever shorten them?


----------



## andrewilley

Trisihi said:


> I see that Disney frequently extends park hours, do they ever shorten them?



Not normally no, they'll start with lower hours and add to them, they very rarely cut hours once something has been announced.

Andre


----------



## ILovePixieDust

Waiting for March 2017 hours to be released! 
Anyone have any idea when that may be?


----------



## Metalliman98

ILovePixieDust said:


> Waiting for March 2017 hours to be released!
> Anyone have any idea when that may be?



Should be any day now, I've been checking every day for the last few days, nothing yet.


----------



## vcmartin413

Does anyone know if the Oct/Nov park times are correct?  On Oct. 30th HS says that it closes at 7pm, but claims to have the Fantasmic show at 7:30pm.  I am so very confused and could really use some help.  Thanks Everyone : )


----------



## lovetotraveltx

vcmartin413 said:


> Does anyone know if the Oct/Nov park times are correct?  On Oct. 30th HS says that it closes at 7pm, but claims to have the Fantasmic show at 7:30pm.  I am so very confused and could really use some help.  Thanks Everyone : )



Sometimes fireworks are right when the park closes.  I've seen that at other parks.  Meaning you need to walk out of the park after the show and everything else is closed??


----------



## Metalliman98

March 2017 hours are posted on the TA calendar!


----------



## ILovePixieDust

Metalliman98 said:


> March 2017 hours are posted on the TA calendar!


Thanks! And HOORAY!!!


----------



## tinkerbellybutton

Metalliman98 said:


> March 2017 hours are posted on the TA calendar!


Is there a link to this somewhere?


----------



## Metalliman98

tinkerbellybutton said:


> Is there a link to this somewhere?



http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_March.pdf


----------



## Mosey03

Metalliman98 said:


> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_March.pdf



Now that this has been posted (yay!), I have a couple of questions.  1) Are the extra magic hours subject to change (in terms of which park has them each day), or should they remain as listed?  2) Are the park closing times for Hollywood Studios likely to remain at 7:00pm and 8:00pm?  Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## tinkerbellybutton

Metalliman98 said:


> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_March.pdf


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Metalliman98

Mosey03 said:


> Now that this has been posted (yay!), I have a couple of questions.  1) Are the extra magic hours subject to change (in terms of which park has them each day), or should they remain as listed?  2) Are the park closing times for Hollywood Studios likely to remain at 7:00pm and 8:00pm?  Thanks in advance for any input!



I don't know.  I'm a recent follower of this thread, since we're making our second trip to WDW (and first since MyMagic+) in March.  I know the hours are subject to change. But like you I have many questions that I'm hoping the more experienced folks can help me out with:

1.  Are MK hours likely to change?  Our week is 3/4-3/11, and 9 to 8 seems fairly short.
2.  The schedule currently shows no Festival of Fantasy parade; do you think this will change?
3.  File this under "general touring strategy" question: is it consensus that you are better off avoiding the park with morning EMH and rope dropping a different park instead?
4.  Also, what's the opinion on hopping?  Are we better off: sticking to one park all day; rope dropping a park and doing FP at another park later; or rope dropping and doing FP at a park and then hopping to another?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Iowamomof4

Mosey03 said:


> Now that this has been posted (yay!), I have a couple of questions.  1) Are the extra magic hours subject to change (in terms of which park has them each day), or should they remain as listed?  2) Are the park closing times for Hollywood Studios likely to remain at 7:00pm and 8:00pm?  Thanks in advance for any input!



1. Everything is subject to change.
2. Having said that, emh are much less likely to change than park hours. It happens, but not often.
3. Park hours are often extended, I've never seen them be contracted (though I imagine it has happened at some point).
4. Pick your park days first so you can make your ADR's at the 180-day mark. Work on your actual touring plan when you get a lot closer because park hours will be more settled at that point (though certainly not set in stone, even up to the actual day!).


----------



## Mosey03

Metalliman98 - if it helps you or anyone else out, I just found these actual park hours from this past March: http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours/march16.cfm.  Definitely helps to give me an idea of what to expect.

Iowamomof4 - much thanks from a fellow Iowan!


----------



## Metalliman98

Iowamomof4 said:


> 1. Everything is subject to change.
> 2. Having said that, emh are much less likely to change than park hours. It happens, but not often.
> 3. Park hours are often extended, I've never seen them be contracted (though I imagine it has happened at some point).
> 4. Pick your park days first so you can make your ADR's at the 180-day mark. Work on your actual touring plan when you get a lot closer because park hours will be more settled at that point (though certainly not set in stone, even up to the actual day!).



Thanks for the info!

We're actually kind of going the other way - figuring out what restaurants we want to eat at, and when, and then setting our park days around that.  Now that we have a general idea of what we're working with in terms of operating hours, we can finalize our dining plans.



Mosey03 said:


> Metalliman98 - if it helps you or anyone else out, I just found these actual park hours from this past March: http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours/march16.cfm.  Definitely helps to give me an idea of what to expect.
> 
> Iowamomof4 - much thanks from a fellow Iowan!



Thanks!


----------



## DeniseJH

Sorry if this has been discussed, there are a of of pages to go through.....we are going to WDW in January and so far the hours for the Animal Kingdom have the park closing at 5PM. Now what about all the new evening activities that are going on, and does anyone have any idea when the new water show is going to start? Animal Kingdom day has always been a good day to schedule a nice dinner, with the park closing so early, but if there's a chance it's going to be open later I don't want to miss the new stuff. Makes it hard to plan. Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Denise


----------



## Love_the_Mouse

I'm not sure if this is in the correct thread, but...if the MK closes at 8p, what time do the rides typically stop?  Right at 8p or is that just the time they stop admittance to the park?  I noticed in March 2017, Fantasmic is scheduled at 7:30p, but HS is scheduled to close at 7:00p that evening.  Just curious if we could skip Fantasmic and ride some attractions while Fantasmic is going on.  Thanks in advance


----------



## wendydarling33

Love_the_Mouse said:


> I'm not sure if this is in the correct thread, but...if the MK closes at 8p, what time do the rides typically stop?  Right at 8p or is that just the time they stop admittance to the park?  I noticed in March 2017, Fantasmic is scheduled at 7:30p, but HS is scheduled to close at 7:00p that evening.  Just curious if we could skip Fantasmic and ride some attractions while Fantasmic is going on.  Thanks in advance



From my experience, the ride lines close right at the official park closing time.  So if the park closes at 8 and you hop into line at 7:59, they still let you wait in line and ride the ride (even if it's a very long wait).  But if you try to hop into line at 8:01 you're out of luck.


----------



## wendydarling33

The March calendar doesn't show any PM EMH for DHS. Previous months show it for Friday nights.  Hmmm.


----------



## Love_the_Mouse

Mosey03 said:


> Metalliman98 - if it helps you or anyone else out, I just found these actual park hours from this past March: http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours/march16.cfm.  Definitely helps to give me an idea of what to expect.
> 
> Iowamomof4 - much thanks from a fellow Iowan!



It's interesting how March 2016 hours differ from March 2017 hours.  The parks were open much later in 2016.  Do you think the 2017 hours will change once we get closer to that time?


----------



## Love_the_Mouse

wendydarling33 said:


> From my experience, the ride lines close right at the official park closing time.  So if the park closes at 8 and you hop into line at 7:59, they still let you wait in line and ride the ride (even if it's a very long wait).  But if you try to hop into line at 8:01 you're out of luck.



Thank you!!


----------



## KrazeeK120

I'm working on planning a trip for May 2017. I have my package booked. This is the first time that I've planned more than 6 months in advance, and am thrilled to be able to book my ADRs 180+5 (the length of my trip) out.

However, I see that park hours are released after my ADR date. That seems kind of backwards to me. Seems like Disney wants us to plan, plan, plan but then doesn't really give us the resources to do so.

Anyway, I'm thinking of just trying to figure it out based on the previous month's calendar - do EMH days generally stay the same from month to month or am I really just going to be taking a shot in the dark as to which parks I will be visiting which days? 2 of the ADRs I want are in parks and the 3rd is Boma, which I want to do on our AK day due to proximity.


----------



## siskaren

KrazeeK120 said:


> However, I see that park hours are released after my ADR date.



The May calendar should be out mid-October, which should be before your ADR date.


----------



## KrazeeK120

siskaren said:


> The May calendar should be out mid-October, which should be before your ADR date.



Oh, ok. The first post in this thread says that May hours typically come out in November. Thanks for the info.


----------



## siskaren

KrazeeK120 said:


> Oh, ok. The first post in this thread says that May hours typically come out in November. Thanks for the info.



The first post of this thread is from 7 1/2 years ago and I believe refers to when the Disney World website posts hours. I'm referring to the travel agents calendar that is linked in post #1462 (that link is for the March calendar, but just change the month to the one you want).


----------



## old feller

Totally missed that they changed the opening time on Saturday September 17 for MK ..So much for my 8:50 breakfast ressie


----------



## kbmartin

Just curious - how soon should I expect finalized December 2017 park hours and MVMCP dates to be posted? I'm not expecting they'll be out anytime soon, but do you think they would be out there by June 2017? I would hate to make my ADRs in June and not have the correct hours to refer to.


----------



## asdfghjkl13

Going March 6-9th next year and I'm super bummed that MK closes at 8pm. Weird because this year on those days it closed at 11pm. Hope it changes.


----------



## Iowamomof4

kbmartin said:


> Just curious - how soon should I expect finalized December 2017 park hours and MVMCP dates to be posted? I'm not expecting they'll be out anytime soon, but do you think they would be out there by June 2017? I would hate to make my ADRs in June and not have the correct hours to refer to.



Assuming 2017 continues as 2016 has been, you will unfortunately be making your ADR's without correct hours to refer to. EMH days ought to be pretty much set by then (could change at any time, obviously, but EMH days change much less frequently than general park hours).


----------



## siskaren

Iowamomof4 said:


> Assuming 2017 continues as 2016 has been, you will unfortunately be making your ADR's without correct hours to refer to. EMH days ought to be pretty much set by then (could change at any time, obviously, but EMH days change much less frequently than general park hours).



Not true. The TA calendar gets posted 6 1/2 months in advance and MVMCP dates will definitely be posted before June - they usually go on sale in May and I think this year the dates were released in March.


----------



## Iowamomof4

siskaren said:


> Not true. The TA calendar gets posted 6 1/2 months in advance and MVMCP dates will definitely be posted before June - they usually go on sale in May and I think this year the dates were released in March.



I was referring specifically to the park hours part, I missed the question about MVMCP which will, as you said, be set by the time the OP makes ADR's. Park hours and special offerings have been finalized very late in the game the past few months. I mean, they JUST set the schedule for SW fireworks for the month of October a few days ago. Ugh...


----------



## Metalliman98

asdfghjkl13 said:


> Going March 6-9th next year and I'm super bummed that MK closes at 8pm. Weird because last year on those days it closed at 11pm. Hope it changes.



We are going during that time too, and are hopeful it will change.  From what I've read on the boards here, it's likely that hours will be increased at MK and I would think AK too if RoL is running.  We should know by mid to late January, I would think.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Any chance November hours are still changing.  They are still not showing any night hours for Animal Kingdom even though there should be shows and a night safari??  Sorry if this has been covered, I skimmed some but didn't read through every post.  Thank you!


----------



## dani77

Does anyone know why the travel agent calendar for september hasn't been updated in over a month? The Disney parks website updated park hours a while ago (longer hours + star wars fireworks and other stuff not listed on the TA calender yet). I love the travel agent calendar because it's so clear.


----------



## CheriePenguin

I noticed today that the Dibb's park hours calendar is showing updated hours for Wed., Oct. 26th for Magic Kingdom as 9am-11pm with EMH from 11pm-1am.  Has anyone else hear this?  Is this correct?  And if so does that mean they are expecting super heavy crowds?
(edited- just saw that this is the updated time on Disney's calendar as well)


----------



## mikerohlfing

I'm excited! The park hours for Magic Kingdom on 10/22 were originally posted as 9am-10pm... they just changed to 8am-12am! This is my only day at WDW, so 3 extra hours is amazing!


----------



## WDW Fan Since 1973

No reply.  Just a Question.  Why can't I see any Park Hours beyond December 31, 2016?  Is it DIS?  Is it Microsoft?  Just askin'


----------



## BJ7644

TA calendars have been updated and April 2017 is out.


----------



## Andy S

Boom - we are going during one of the busiest weeks of the year (Apr 9th - 14th), right before Easter at peak spring break (including our school district).  EMH on 4 out of 5 weekdays seems like a lot.  Safe assumption that Disney is hedging their bets and plans to open up at 8am for the public on most days that week?  If they do, would they likely move EMH to 7 am on 1-2 days that week?  I realize it's all speculation at this point, just looking for educated input from folks that pay attention to this stuff year in and year out.


----------



## whatacrew08

BJ7644 said:


> TA calendars have been updated and April 2017 is out.


Link please.   Thank you!


----------



## BJ7644

whatacrew08 said:


> Link please.   Thank you!



http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_november.pdf

That'll take you to the Nov. calendar. You can change the month in the link to whichever you are looking for


----------



## reisfamily

Do they modify the hours for wishes? Week after thanksgiving is scheduled for 10 and without MSEP it seems pretty late. Scheduled to close at 10 that night. Nov. 28 Monday


----------



## Kagoguen

I just checked March 2017 for evening EMH and the only parks are MK and Epcot.  Any ideas why HS doesn't have evening EMS?


----------



## Somnia

mikerohlfing said:


> I'm excited! The park hours for Magic Kingdom on 10/22 were originally posted as 9am-10pm... they just changed to 8am-12am! This is my only day at WDW, so 3 extra hours is amazing!



I'm going 10/29-11/5 and all of ours changed too! Magic Kingdom is open till Midnight on our arrival day! Also Animal Kingdom is now open till 8:30 every night, was afraid we wouldn't see any late night stuff.


----------



## Jen_G

Kagoguen said:


> I just checked March 2017 for evening EMH and the only parks are MK and Epcot.  Any ideas why HS doesn't have evening EMS?



I was wondering this as well.  There's none listed for April either.  Is it a construction thing, maybe?


----------



## Iowamomof4

Jen_G said:


> I was wondering this as well.  There's none listed for April either.  Is it a construction thing, maybe?



This sort of thing has happened several times recently, where the newest month posted has no emh scheduled for one or more parks. EMH are usually added with subsequent updates.


----------



## Andy S

Kagoguen said:


> I just checked March 2017 for evening EMH and the only parks are MK and Epcot.  Any ideas why HS doesn't have evening EMS?



In general, I Disney uses EMH as a way to manage crowd control and reward Resort guests on days that are extremely busy.  I've seen many reports lately that with HS closing so many attractions attendance is just way down at that park.  It probably doesn't pencil out for Disney to add extra labor and operating costs for EMH when they don't expect there will be enough attendance to justify them.

With the draw of FEA at Epcot and AK @ night, people just aren't making HS a "must-see" park.  If you haven't noticed, a lot of Disney's advertising lately is centered on Star Wars, Toy Story and trying to boost attendance at HS.  

Things can always change, but that's my guess.


----------



## Kagoguen

Thank you, Andy S.  I still hope that changes, I really like HS at night.


----------



## FePena

mikerohlfing said:


> I'm excited! The park hours for Magic Kingdom on 10/22 were originally posted as 9am-10pm... they just changed to 8am-12am! This is my only day at WDW, so 3 extra hours is amazing!



So happy for you!


----------



## FePena

Mosey03 said:


> Now that this has been posted (yay!), I have a couple of questions.  1) Are the extra magic hours subject to change (in terms of which park has them each day), or should they remain as listed?  2) Are the park closing times for Hollywood Studios likely to remain at 7:00pm and 8:00pm?  Thanks in advance for any input!


Great questions!


----------



## Andy S

FePena said:


> Great questions!



If you go to Easy WDW's Crowd calendar pages, you can track the various updates.  For example, on the page for April 2016:
http://www.easywdw.com/easy/calendars/april-2016-walt-disney-world-crowd-calendar/

You can see that there were multiple updates to park hours on:
10/27/15
12/28/15
2/16/16
3/15/16
even as late as 3/29, they were flipping around which parks would have EMH.

It's a challenge for those of us trying to plan ahead, but you just have to do your best.  As many people have said, it's frustrating that Disney requires their guests to make plans 6 mos, 2 mos, or 1 month ahead, but they can shift hours and plans around at the very last minute.


----------



## jpwest

I've officially started stalking the park hours for our trip (November 18-23). What site is likely to display updates soonest - the TA calendar, the official site, other?


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

jpwest said:


> I've officially started stalking the park hours for our trip (November 18-23). What site is likely to display updates soonest - the TA calendar, the official site, other?



Feel you! Been stalking for Nov 4th to Nov13


----------



## notrub98

jpwest said:


> I've officially started stalking the park hours for our trip (November 18-23). What site is likely to display updates soonest - the TA calendar, the official site, other?



I am too.  My guess is disneyworld site will be first as TA has been so slow to update.


----------



## jpwest

November park hours have been updated - on the official site, not the TA calendar. AK is open until 7:30 (change from 7pm), DHS is open until 10 (change from 7pm) on 11/20 and 11/21. Other days may vary.


----------



## SaintsManiac

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2014/...endar-with-dining-and-fastpass-booking-dates/

Kenny updated his calendar for November and December


----------



## KrazeeK120

Any idea when May 2017 will be available?


----------



## BJ7644

KrazeeK120 said:


> Any idea when May 2017 will be available?



The travel agent calendar for May, if that's what you're looking for..

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_may.pdf


----------



## LSUfan4444

Kenny the Pirate has them posted, although not on the TA calendar yet

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2014/04/21/new-disney-world-calendar-presentation-for-may-2014/


----------



## Mosey03

Does Epcot ever open earlier than 9:00am (other than when it has EMH)?


----------



## parkbr

Hi, 

I am going in mid-Dec, and I wonder if I can take the park hours almost final. 
I have an ADR at AK at 6:45 (changed from 5:45 when the park hour changed to 7 from 6), and I wonder if I can consider it safe.
I am worried that it might change back to 6.


----------



## jkthorstad

Any idea when the hours for the last week of December will be updated to be real?   Fastpass window opens next week, and I HATE the fact that my schedule may be messed up by Disney.

Thanks


----------



## abbie13_15

BJ7644 said:


> The travel agent calendar for May, if that's what you're looking for..
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_may.pdf



Is there one like this for June 2017?


----------



## siskaren

abbie13_15 said:


> Is there one like this for June 2017?



June will come out in mid November.


----------



## MrsJobba1

BJ7644 said:


> The travel agent calendar for May, if that's what you're looking for..
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_may.pdf



Thank you for this


----------



## Gothmic

BJ7644 said:


> The travel agent calendar for May, if that's what you're looking for..
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_may.pdf



I am a little concerned about no times being shown for Fantasmic after May 1st on this calendar, I hope this is just an oversight and not a planned refurb, there are enough things down at DHS, this would be unfortunate.

1977 - DW - Yogi Bear's Jellystone Park   
1980 - DW - Yogi Bear's Jellystone Park   
2003 - DW - All Star Movies
2005 - DW - Pop Century
2006 - DL - Grand Californian
2008 - DW - Contemporary
2010 - DL - OffSite
2011 - DW - All Star Sports
2012 - DW - Pop Century
2013 - DW - Pop Century
2014 - DW - Pop Century
2016 - DL  - Best Western Plus Anaheim Inn    Gail/Liane
2017 - DW - ???


----------



## MrsJobba1

It also shows no pm emh at ak


----------



## Scalemaster34

Disney doesn't have everything set for December yet...   I would not worry about hours for specific entertainment attractions until you are much closer to you FastPass+ dates.

And I think hours too are flexible depending on crowds...  Think they start low with a traditional time for that season, and then work up as need be.  Not unusual at all for them to add an hour or two here or there.  PM EMH... might be an oversight... might be some event after hours - usually that's something they do a DHS, but with all the construction and closed ares????  But much more likely they just missed it.


----------



## dj-tx

For April 29, 2017 the wdwinfo.com calendar has EMH listed at DHS, on Disney's website it has EMH listed at AK not DHS.


----------



## MrInfinity

June hours are up... 
http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_June.pdf
Search results still show this as 2016 and no other sites seem to have updated yet, but the PDF is for 2017.
Note these are just initial, and will likely be extended on most of the days.


----------



## bantha09

yeah, hoping they are extended, My family is going may 29th-June 12th and as park commandos 12 hours in the magic kingdom are not nearly enough


----------



## Scalemaster34

MrInfinity said:


> June hours are up...
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_June.pdf
> Search results still show this as 2016 and no other sites seem to have updated yet, but the PDF is for 2017.
> Note these are just initial, and will likely be extended on most of the days.



They don't seem to be planning to keep AK open very late anymore....  would hope June they'd have Avatar open, and maybe even Rivers of Light by then.


----------



## MrInfinity

Scalemaster34 said:


> They don't seem to be planning to keep AK open very late anymore....  would hope June they'd have Avatar open, and maybe even Rivers of Light by then.



Yeah, I noticed that.  But then again they show the MK closing at 9 every night and we know most of those will become 11's, and no Fantasmics are posted yet, so it's very preliminary.  Pandora opening dates will be hidden until much later.  We did this w the SDMT, and missed opening day of the ride by just a few days.  Now, AK could have cool new stuff when we're there in June, or not...


----------



## texasgingerbread

MrInfinity said:


> Yeah, I noticed that.  But then again they show the MK closing at 9 every night and we know most of those will become 11's, and no Fantasmics are posted yet, so it's very preliminary.  Pandora opening dates will be hidden until much later.  We did this w the SDMT, and missed opening day of the ride by just a few days.  Now, AK could have cool new stuff when we're there in June, or not...



Wishes is listed at 9pm for June.  If they extend hours does that usually get bumped to 10pm then?  And I heard they are only doing one electrical parade now...is this true?


----------



## MrInfinity

texasgingerbread said:


> Wishes is listed at 9pm for June.  If they extend hours does that usually get bumped to 10pm then?  And I heard they are only doing one electrical parade now...is this true?



Yeah, Wishes will likely be at 10pm every night.  Don't know on the Electrical Parade.  Last year in June it was 9pm every night, with an 11pm on about 3/4 of the nights.


----------



## siskaren

MrInfinity said:


> Yeah, Wishes will likely be at 10pm every night.  Don't know on the Electrical Parade.  Last year in June it was 9pm every night, with an 11pm on about 3/4 of the nights.



There isn't an Electrical Parade anymore - are you thinking of the Electric Water Pageant?


----------



## MrInfinity

siskaren said:


> There isn't an Electrical Parade anymore - are you thinking of the Electric Water Pageant?



Right, they just cancelled it recently... Yah I meant that, but was just looking at last year's June calendar to note the days.  I guess it won't be on at all this year!


----------



## texasgingerbread

MrInfinity said:


> Right, they just cancelled it recently... Yah I meant that, but was just looking at last year's June calendar to note the days.  I guess it won't be on at all this year!



Woah....no nighttime parade anymore????


----------



## siskaren

texasgingerbread said:


> Woah....no nighttime parade anymore????



MSEP ended it's run on October 9:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eads-to-disneyland-resort-for-a-limited-time/


----------



## texasgingerbread

I am shocked!!  And nothing replaced it?


siskaren said:


> MSEP ended it's run on October 9:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eads-to-disneyland-resort-for-a-limited-time/


----------



## AJT607

I'm getting a 404 error when I try to pull up the travel agent park hours.  Is it possible they are updating all of the calendars or did they remove them for some reason?


----------



## huey578

AJT607 said:


> I'm getting a 404 error when I try to pull up the travel agent park hours.  Is it possible they are updating all of the calendars or did they remove them for some reason?


Looks like the site is still down.  I wonder if the URL address has changed?   Any TA's out there?


----------



## siskaren

AJT607 said:


> I'm getting a 404 error when I try to pull up the travel agent park hours.  Is it possible they are updating all of the calendars or did they remove them for some reason?





huey578 said:


> Looks like the site is still down.  I wonder if the URL address has changed?   Any TA's out there?



http://www.disboards.com/threads/wdw-travel-agent-calendars-have-new-links.3566354/#post-56882051


----------



## huey578

siskaren said:


> http://www.disboards.com/threads/wdw-travel-agent-calendars-have-new-links.3566354/#post-56882051


Thank you!!


----------



## GOOFY D

In reviewing the calendars for late Feb and early Mar, I do not see any fireworks shows at HS.  Does the show end on Feb 25 or have the calendars just not been updated yet?


----------



## Brian Noble

I suspect they have not been updated yet. They were extended through the last full week of February, but not into the next (partial) one. I expect that to happen with the mid-January update.

Note, though, that they are not every night in that last full week, and I expect something similar going forward.


----------



## DisMomof2Princesses

Hey everyone!  Our trip is 7/2 - 9/2017.  They have times listed, but the latest park times are 7/3 - Magic Kingdom until 11, and 7/4 Epcot until 11...  What happened to the later hours?  MK closing at 9 in the Summer, let alone a holiday week?  I know it can change, but how is someone supposed pick park days and make ADRs?


----------



## Uncranky Donald

DisMomof2Princesses said:


> Hey everyone!  Our trip is 7/2 - 9/2017.  They have times listed, but the latest park times are 7/3 - Magic Kingdom until 11, and 7/4 Epcot until 11...  What happened to the later hours?  MK closing at 9 in the Summer, let alone a holiday week?  I know it can change, but how is someone supposed pick park days and make ADRs?


Exactly, doing it right now for 6/19-6/30 and it stinks...pretty much winging it. Made the most important ADRs already w/a SUPER preliminary idea of where we'll be each day based on the hours they've released so far...I couldn't wait any longer for Akershush


----------



## elmpark

looking at times from 6th july onwards this year for 16 nights - both MK and Epcot seem to closing at 9pm - I thought was strange (last tiime I went was 3 years ago when they shut 10-11pm) but looking back on historical dates for 6-21st July LAST year 2016 it states they DID shut at 9pm - am I correct in this does anyone know who went disney last mid july 2016?


----------



## Carolrita

I don't know about July, but they did close at 9 last August (2016), except when they had extra magic hours.


----------



## Tomh

I travel in August every summer, and I can not EVER recall MK closing at 9pm.  Epcot always closes at 9pm, except for extra magic hours for onsite guests.  MK, expect later closings.  They may not change the schedule until sometime around the middle of June, but they will change it.  I would say it is VERY unlikely for MK to close at 9pm in July (well, maybe on one particular day if there is some kind of special event, but not regularly).


----------



## Carolrita

Tomh said:


> I travel in August every summer, and I can not EVER recall MK closing at 9pm.  Epcot always closes at 9pm, except for extra magic hours for onsite guests.  MK, expect later closings.  They may not change the schedule until sometime around the middle of June, but they will change it.  I would say it is VERY unlikely for MK to close at 9pm in July (well, maybe on one particular day if there is some kind of special event, but not regularly).


 
Sorry, I didn't specify. I was talking about Ebcot.


----------



## ArielSRL

elmpark said:


> looking at times from 6th july onwards this year for 16 nights - both MK and Epcot seem to closing at 9pm - I thought was strange (last tiime I went was 3 years ago when they shut 10-11pm) but looking back on historical dates for 6-21st July LAST year 2016 it states they DID shut at 9pm - am I correct in this does anyone know who went disney last mid july 2016?


http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours/july16.cfm

Looks like 10pm most nights, which kind of shocks me. We went in June and it was mostly 11pm closings...some midnights. I also looked at August and it was 11pm or midnight most days.


----------



## Tomh

ArielSRL said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours/july16.cfm
> 
> Looks like 10pm most nights, which kind of shocks me. We went in June and it was mostly 11pm closings...some midnights. I also looked at August and it was 11pm or midnight most days.



They will release updated hours, probably in the middle of June, and then maybe update them again sometime in July.  Those hours will show the park staying open later.  The hours that are posted right now are not going to be the actual park hours.


----------



## ArielSRL

Tomh said:


> They will release updated hours, probably in the middle of June, and then maybe update them again sometime in July.  Those hours will show the park staying open later.  The hours that are posted right now are not going to be the actual park hours.


That was actually last year's hours in response to someone mentioning MK closing early in July last year.


----------



## CyForDisney

This may have been answered but I couldn't find an answer.  We are going to WDW in March 10-16. The latest any park is open is 9pm with no Extra Magic Hours.  Anyone know what the deal is?  Several years ago when we went, MK alone would have EMH until 2am.


----------



## ArielSRL

CyForDisney said:


> This may have been answered but I couldn't find an answer.  We are going to WDW in March 10-16. The latest any park is open is 9pm with no Extra Magic Hours.  Anyone know what the deal is?  Several years ago when we went, MK alone would have EMH until 2am.


The trend as of late has been that Disney releases their (mostly) final revisions on hours mid month the month before - so mid Feb for March. More often than not, it is an extension of hours.


----------



## Tomh

ArielSRL said:


> That was actually last year's hours in response to someone mentioning MK closing early in July last year.



I carefully read the 16 at the end of that link several times, and confirmed in my head that it was indeed this year we were talking about . . . doh.  I am apparently still in 2016, hopefully I will catch up with the rest of you all soon lol.


----------



## cindyfan

CyForDisney said:


> This may have been answered but I couldn't find an answer.  We are going to WDW in March 10-16. The latest any park is open is 9pm with no Extra Magic Hours.  Anyone know what the deal is?  Several years ago when we went, MK alone would have EMH until 2am.


We are going March 2-7 and they just updated the hours for February and thru March 4th.  I would expect to see he rest of March updated soon too.  Also when you went several years ago was it Easter?  Easter this year is April 16. So I doubt you will see any 2am EMH closings in March.


----------



## ArielSRL

Tomh said:


> I carefully read the 16 at the end of that link several times, and confirmed in my head that it was indeed this year we were talking about . . . doh.  I am apparently still in 2016, hopefully I will catch up with the rest of you all soon lol.


No problem! Happens to the best of us!


----------

